# FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE.



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

Requirements to join:

1. You must be 100% natural.
2. You must be serious. 
3. You must have BC'd in 2010 and/ or have no more than 4 inches of stretched hair.(Spin off challenge for people with longer hair/09'BC).FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. Spinoff for 09 BC. - Long Hair Care Forum (Exceptions may be made for people who have lost hair due to ill-health or trauma and those on the border) PM me.
4. Your hair goals must be for healthy, natural WL or beyond hair.

*HOW THE CHALLENGE WILL WORK!*

Please, check in twice monthly minimum this is a support-group style challenge.* We will be giving feedback, asking questions and giving praise.*

The focus will be on *WHAT IS WORKING* and if something is not working addressing it immediately. Please ask for help asap so there are *MINIMAL SETBACKS!!*

*KNOWLEDGE OF YOUR HAIR TYPE.* Know your hair type and what it needs. Please have or be trying hard to develop a regimen that is suitable for your hair type.

*CONSISTENCY* is key, if you are not consistent, you will slow your progress and may sustain damage. Posting regularly here can keep you on track and focused.

*UPDATES* for hair length and hair health will be done in JUNE and DECEMBER of each year and any other time you want to. Measure hair, take pics and check condition. Inform us whenever you trim.

Each month a product/technique will be chosen as *Product/Technique/Style of the Month* based on what was most beneficial to challegers in the previous month.

*CHALLENGE START DATE JULY 1, 2010.* Please have current pics and measurements posted by then. 

*THIS CHALLENGE DOSE NOT END UNTIL YOU TOUCH WL OR DECEMBER 31, 2013.* Everyone should be there by then even if you, trim regularly, are tall, have a minor setback or grow slowly. If this part scares you this challenge is not for you.

*If you cut off long relaxed hair because you want long natural hair this challenge is especially for you*. I have knowledge about hair growth I grew dry SL relaxed hair to full MBL relaxed hair and then BC'd. I will grow it again and so will you.

*HAPPY HEALTHY NATURAL HAIR GROWING!!!!*


Exceptions:
The only way you can be in this challenge with more than 4 inches (round down if not a full inch) of hair is if you last relaxed after October 09' (There has to be a cut-off)

Transitioners can join when they BC if their hair is close in length on average to the length of most challengers at the time.

Naturals can join anytime if their hair is close *in length on average to the length of most challengers *at the time.

NO ONE MAY JOIN AFTER July 1, 2011.


REMINDER, I will update the challenger list about once a month but if you have not posted your length in inches (in the thread do not PM me) and are not 100% natural you will not be added. Join in the discussion as soon as you post your length. WELCOME!

Contact me or Pookaloo if you have any questions! 
__________________ 

Original Challengers:
1. Prettyeyes @ 3 inches *captain*
2. Pookaloo83 @ 4 inches *co-captain* 
3. Deltagyrl @ 0 inches
4. TheHAIRLab @ 3 inches
5. Nali1987 @ 1 inch
6. ShiShiPooPoo @ 1 inch
7. Curltallk @ 4 inches
8. KaramelDiva1978 @ 3 inches
9. Jamoca5 @ 4 inches?
10. Evallusion @ 2 inches
11. Southern Belle @ 3 inches
12. Wanji @ 4 inches
13. Janda @ 4 inches
14. PositivelyRadiant @ 4 inches
15. Blackmagic @ 3 inches
16. Tamrin @ 2 inches
17. Explosiva9 @ 2 inches
18. bride91501 @ 4 inches
19. brianna-alyssa @ 3 inches
20. jazzycoils @ 4 inches
21. dcohen @ 4 inches
22. lp318lp @ 4 inches
23. MyAngelEyez~C~U @ 4 inches
24. n lucky @ 0 inches
25. preciouslove0x @ 4 inches
26. birdie @ 0 inches
27. [email protected] 2 inches
28. dcohen1217 @ 4 inches
29. determined to grow @ 4 inches
30. Beautiful Boses @ 3 inches
31. SueA2 @ 4/6 inches (haircut)

Joined between July 2, 2010 and December 31, 2010
32. CiCi24 @ 4 inches
33. lwilliams1922 @ 4 inches
34. Knotty by Nature @ 1 inch
35. Val @ 3 inches
36. flufflylocks @ 4 inches
37. fabgorgeouswestindian @ 0 inches
38. Neek-A-Nator @ 3 inches
39. Afrolatina @ 3 inches
40. Blkrose @ 2 inches
41. [email protected] 2/4 inches (layers)
42. mocha5 @ 2 inches
43. speakingeasy @ 2 inches
44. divinefavor @2 inches
45. Ray Ray Furious @ 1 inch
46. bananaclipqueen @2 inches
47. iri9109 @ 4 inches
48. Duchese @ 4 inches
49. MsBizness @ 4 inches
50. Kenny-Ann @ 3 inches
51. Stepiphanie @ 5 inches
52. transitioning? @ 3 inches
53. Moopeh @ 4 inches
54. Topshelf @ 0 inches
55. bluwatersoul @ 4 inches
56. Itjusthair @ 1 inch
57. Sounique @ 3 inches
58. Mane.Attraction @ 4 inches
59. DivaD04 @ 0 inches


----------



## deltagyrl (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm in!  

*Dusts off fotki*


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

We will do it!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 27, 2010)

I wanna join but I'm scurred. This is like a bootcamp!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

This will be intense but we all know it takes time and effort to grow very long lengths.

This will be like a supportive boot camp!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 27, 2010)

BOOOO I can't join since I haven't chopped but my goal is to be waistlength natural by December 2012. I'll be watching from the sidelines! Good luck ladies. I know you all (WE) can do it!


----------



## shamarie (Jun 27, 2010)

*Opens the door, peeks head in*.... Rule #1 Must be.......    dang it!  oh well. *shugs shoulders*  *Close the door*

Good luck ladies, bumping for ya


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't join either but wishing every1 good luck on this challenge.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ooh, I'm in! A supportive boot camp is exactly what I need =)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll join in


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Jun 27, 2010)

Can someone sneak into my house at night while I'm sleeping and do the BC for me?   I can't part with my scraggely see thru ends!  It's my PROOF OF PROGRESS.  *What is wrong with me?!?!*  Today marks 13 weeks post texlax for me which typically means Texlax Day....but I have recently decided to transition to natural  I'm not ready to BC yet!    I'm on the border but I'll be subscribing to this thread to support you all.  Prettyeyes, I'll probably send you a PM in a few months begging to join.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## Brownchiq (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh Id love to join! Can you extend the BC to 2009-ers?!?!?! Pretty please!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

AnitaTheLengths said:


> Can someone sneak into my house at night while I'm sleeping and do the BC for me?  I can't part with my scraggely see thru ends! It's my PROOF OF PROGRESS. *What is wrong with me?!?!* Today marks 13 weeks post texlax for me which typically means Texlax Day....but I have recently decided to transition to natural I'm not ready to BC yet!  I'm on the border but I'll be subscribing to this thread to support you all. Prettyeyes, I'll probably send you a PM in a few months begging to join. Good luck ladies!


 
LOL, it is not easy but once done you will be happier, just do it!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

I will be PMing some ppl to discuss length etc before adding! Also, PM me if you need an ecxception!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 27, 2010)

Ummm can we still join even though some of us are long term transitioners?? Because either way by that time we will no longer have our straight ends anymore and will be all natural, pretty please???


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 27, 2010)

Brownchiq said:


> Oh Id love to join! Can you extend the BC to 2009-ers?!?!?! Pretty please!


 
Pretty please with a cherry on top!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 27, 2010)

Awww man! I wish i could join. I bc last year.... Can the 2009 bcers join?


----------



## CurlTalk (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm so in! What a great challenge idea!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 27, 2010)

me here!  I thought i was crazy....lmao b/c i wanted to start this challenge as well

iz here hair twin!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

*PLEASE, LADIES EXCEPTIONS WILL ONLY BE MADE WHEN A PERSON IS ON THE BORDER OF THE RULES. WHEN YOU JOIN PLEASE SHARE HOW MANY INCHES YOU HAVE STRECTHED!! I been getting tons of pm's so maybe this will provide some clarification!*


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> me here! I thought i was crazy....lmao b/c i wanted to start this challenge as well
> 
> iz here hair twin!


 

OOOOHHH our hair will be looking the same in each stage how fun!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 27, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> OOOOHHH our hair will be looking the same in each stage how fun!



it better!  because i'm going hard!!!  my biggest challenge is that i have a house full of braiding hair...so i will be using braids part of the time

no wigs or weaves though (hopefully never again)


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

I am working on revamping my regi now that I am natural but I am not changing much and I will be in protective styles this summer.


----------



## Anew (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to join but I don't measure my hair b/c I don't know how to or where to start and I don't have measuring tape. The best I can do is take pictures. I hope that doesn't disqualify me or anything


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jun 27, 2010)

Let's do this.

My hair is uneven.  My longest section is the back which is probably about an inch and some.  My hubby is going to even it up today (I don't like uneven hair).  I co wash everyday mainly at night with various products.  Right now I'm using Wen which I like a WHOLE lot better on my natural hair than I did on my relaxed.  I am not using any sulfates.  I steam 1 or 2 times per week.  

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

Anew said:


> I want to join but I don't measure my hair b/c I don't know how to or where to start and I don't have measuring tape. The best I can do is take pictures. I hope that doesn't disqualify me or anything


 
A pic would be helpful and stretching a piece would be great too!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 27, 2010)

will this challenge have a cut off date? or are you leaving it open until dec 2010 for those that will eventually bc this year?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> will this challenge have a cut off date? or are you leaving it open until dec 2010 for those that will eventually bc this year?


There will always be flexibility.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 27, 2010)

OOOOHHHHHH Yeah Count me in!!  I just took hair pics for my one month nappiversary on June 14th and have about 3 inches of hair stretched.  My regimen is just about perfected and on point--I am finally retaining moisture from overnight baggying and I co-wash 3 to 4 times per week.  I just bought Marley braid hair and am about to begin round one of kinky twists.  I'll post pics of my twa by this evening or Monday.  
 OPERATION GROW BABY GROW!!!

We got this ladies!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks! look out for me in a few months! ill be armed and ready...its so funny because i actually did a time line of how long it should take me to get to WL and the year 2013 sounds just about right! i cant wait!!! i will be viewing from the sidelines until im ready


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> thanks! look out for me in a few months! ill be armed and ready...its so funny because i actually did a time line of how long it should take me to get to WL and the year 2013 sounds just about right! i cant wait!!! i will be viewing from the sidelines until im ready


 When was your last relaxer?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

Exceptions have been added for clarification!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 27, 2010)

may 13th 2009


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 27, 2010)

erplexed


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

OKAY I have clarified the exceptions for you naturals and you transitioners! HTH!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm in - I BC'd on the 24th April 2010 to 2.5 inches.  I am now about about 3.5 - 4 inches stretched.

I am not sure when I will get to waist length but I am enjoying my natural hair and enjoying watching it being healthy and growing.

I am psing with half wigs and steam and DC 1x week and then put my hair in mid sized twists.  I also co-wash & dc in my twists 1x week also when I have the time. I also pre-poo my scalp with a Castor Oil/ Megatek Mix 2x week overnight before wash day and am currently trying to grow out my edges.

I moisturise and seal every 2 -3 days or as needed.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 27, 2010)

i really want to know if my pattern will change as the length continues
biggest worry is shedding & hair lost in braids.........ending up with a very thin natural
YIKES! 
i'm so pro braids..... so any guru's on braiding care (individuals) hit me up whenever possible

thank u so much!!!  (so difficult to protect ends on a twa!)


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i vote pics every 2mths from start date (july 1st..... sept 1st etc unless in weave/braids).....beginning regimens, braid regimens, sew in regimens
> and any updated regimens changes along the way???


 
I will be updating monthly!


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2010)

I want in.  I will be back to post regi and pics


I will shampoo with diluted (.4oz to 4oz water) Elucence Moisture Benefiting Shampoo or Clarifying Shampoo no more than once per week.  Biweekly has been working for me lately

I will DC once a week at minimum. I will use heat in my hair for DCing (dryer, steam or heat cap)

I will wear some form of protective style 5 days a week (bun, cornrows, twists, ect).  I have been doing this for about 6 days a week lately  SO SO SO lazy LMBO

I will always wash and style hair in sections to avoid major tangling issues.

I will not flat iron my hair more than once per year.  

I will post pics at least every two months begining July 1  HHG ladies


----------



## Anew (Jun 27, 2010)

Do I have to post pics before being added to the list? Just making sure. I'll post tonight, have to wait until my photographer gets home from work.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a (slightly silly) question about measurements. Since our hair grows up and out instead of down until it gets longer, how do we measure it? And because of shrinkage, is it better to measure it while wet?


----------



## Southern Belle (Jun 27, 2010)

This is EXACTLY what I need!

 I BC'd on March 6th, and I have about 3 in. I'm in kinky twists right now, but I will be back to post my BC pics. This is going to be sooooo much fun, ladies!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

jamoca5 said:


> I have a (slightly silly) question about measurements. Since our hair grows up and out instead of down until it gets longer, how do we measure it? And because of shrinkage, is it better to measure it while wet?


 
Great questions, it is best to just pull a piece straight between two fingers and measure it wet or dry!IMO


----------



## jamoca5 (Jun 27, 2010)

^ Okay, thanks! After a rough measurement w/o a ruler, I think my hair is about 2.5-3 inches


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll be watching the thread.  I'm long term transitioning (13 months post in 2 days) and i'm working my way to WL.  I don't plan on chopping for at least another year


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 27, 2010)

I want in!!!  My hair is about 2 1/2 inches long.  My big chop was on 2-12-10   Pics are in my siggy!!  **And I've already updated it with this challenge.  YAY!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 27, 2010)

ANYONE HAVE ADVICE ON HOW TO TELL IF U HAVE relaxed/texlaxed ends on your natural hair?  I'm going round & round b/c some of my hair is super straight

i have the urge to cut.... my hair is so floppy, but can't tell if its mine or partial texlax left

wet or dry best way to try to determine?


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 27, 2010)

BC'd? what is that?


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 27, 2010)

^^ BC = Big Chop.  Its when you cut off all of your relaxed hair until only your natural hair is left.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2010)

Great idea for a challenge! I would like to join but my hair is too long for the length requirements. My hair is uneven so I'm measuring between 5-6.75 inches. Good luck everyone.

ETA: I think I still meet the requirements since I BC'd in April of this year.


----------



## B3e (Jun 27, 2010)

Great challenge OP! I'm in. I wanted my final goal to be midback but this will definitely be a challenge worth taking part in. It seems to be the only challenge I need really.

I'm in braids right now but shortest and longest hairs included I average about 4.5"

Will post regimen and BC pics along with regimen etc tonight.



SingBrina said:


> BC'd? what is that?



BC = Big Chop = cutting all relaxed hair off and hence becoming completely natural. Some people also shave their heads for a clean slate.

I recommend you take time to look through the sticky of posts near the top of the bulletin, one of them has a link to acronyms and you will greatly benefit from learning all you can so peoples posts/replies make more sense even when they abbreviate.


----------



## Creatividual (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome challenge. Good luck ladies, you can do it!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2010)

I think I want to try this one out even if I don't actually get to WL hair. I want to know that I at least made an attempt to get there. I just big chopped in April this year and really want to go for this one for as long as I can.

So please add me to the challenge PE.

Here are my starting pics:












I might be roughly 4" or 4.5 because I did trim a little more of my hair off after taking these pics. I will be primarily using PS techniques including extension braids, buns and wigs to help me get there.

Let's do this ladies.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jun 27, 2010)

Just popping in to give some support. I KNOW you ladies can do it... because I did it! I BC'd and within 3 years I was MBL, now I'm at waist and pushing it for hip.

I did Crown and Glory braids the first year and a half, then mostly wigs thereafter. Now I'm mostly wearing braidouts. I wish all of you challengers much success!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 27, 2010)

I am hoping these come out big enough. I don't really know what I'm doing wrong that they're staying so small. Here are my pics to date:

My BC: 5/14/2010














One Month later: 6/14/2010


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I think I want to try this one out even if I don't actually get to WL hair. I want to know that I at least made an attempt to get there. I just big chopped in April this year and really want to go for this one for as long as I can.
> 
> So please add me to the challenge PE.
> 
> ...


 
Aggie I think your hair is amazing!!! I think you would fit in the spin off thread let me know if I am incorrect! I just added a spin off for 09 ers!!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 27, 2010)

Just wishing you ladies the best on this challenge.  I am also journeying to waist length and want to wish you well.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> Just wishing you ladies the best on this challenge. I am also journeying to waist length and want to wish you well.


 Thanks! Great Hair!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Just popping in to give some support. I KNOW you ladies can do it... because I did it! I BC'd and within 3 years I was MBL, now I'm at waist and pushing it for hip.
> 
> I did Crown and Glory braids the first year and a half, then mostly wigs thereafter. Now I'm mostly wearing braidouts. I wish all of you challengers much success!


  THIS.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

winona said:


> I want in. I will be back to post regi and pics
> 
> 
> I will shampoo with diluted (.4oz to 4oz water) Elucence Moisture Benefiting Shampoo or Clarifying Shampoo no more than once per week. Biweekly has been working for me lately
> ...


 
How did I miss this please see if you and your lovely hair qualify for the spin off thread since it is longer than 4 inches!


----------



## janda (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd love to join either this challenge or the spin off but I'm not sure which one (if any) I fit into. I'm 100% natural but have been so for many years. I'm growing out a VERY short haircut from 12/09. I just measured & my longest length is around 5 inches in the front top portion of my head but everywhere else (sides, crown, back) is 4 or below. See my siggy for my hair length flat ironed.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

janda said:


> I'd love to join either this challenge or the spin off but I'm not sure which one (if any) I fit into. I'm 100% natural but have been so for many years. I'm growing out a VERY short haircut from 12/09. I just measured & my longest length is around 5 inches in the front top portion of my head but everywhere else (sides, crown, back) is 4 or below. See my siggy for my hair length flat ironed.


 
Stay here!


----------



## janda (Jun 27, 2010)

Count me in! 2013 here I come!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> it better! because i'm going hard!!! my biggest challenge is that i have a house full of braiding hair...so i will be using braids part of the time
> 
> no wigs or weaves though (hopefully never again)


 



tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i really want to know if my pattern will change as the length continues
> biggest worry is shedding & hair lost in braids.........ending up with a very thin natural
> YIKES!
> i'm so pro braids..... so any guru's on braiding care (individuals) hit me up whenever possible
> ...


 
I would recommend the crown and glory technique C&G go to the site growafrohairlong.com



tHeHaIRLaB said:


> ANYONE HAVE ADVICE ON HOW TO TELL IF U HAVE relaxed/texlaxed ends on your natural hair? I'm going round & round b/c some of my hair is super straight
> 
> i have the urge to cut.... my hair is so floppy, but can't tell if its mine or partial texlax left
> 
> wet or dry best way to try to determine?


 
 If the ends feel real strange you may need to clip them.


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 27, 2010)

Definitely in! If I count...erplexed

Been natural for several years but "Big C'd" in January...working with about 3 inches of hair...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

Blackmagic said:


> Definitely in! If I count...erplexed
> 
> Been natural for several years but "Big C'd" in January...working with about 3 inches of hair...


 
welcome!!!!


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks. I will check it out


----------



## Lishaboo (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll join!!! I just BC on thursday!!! I'm excited!!!! I guess I'm going to have to start posting pics!!


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 27, 2010)

I will. I BCed two weeks ago. Im at 2.5 inches


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

*Ok since we are still early let's talk about what we have been using so that we can choose our first product/technique of the month.*

I have been getting to know my texture and I am loving doing the wash n go with Sauve coconut condish I leave a lot in and that's all sometimes!


----------



## B3e (Jun 27, 2010)

I measured one of my edges while repairing it: 3.5" so the rest of my hair should be ±1" I'm definitely excited for this challenge.

*Regimen:*

Shampoo and condition as needed (weekly/biweekly)

Moisturize as needed (2-3x Daily)

EVOO/Indian Oil (4x a week)

Braids/Wigs/Twists only 1st natural year then I will try wash-n-go, braidouts etc thereafter.

Wrap edges in scarf @ night

*Body & Spirit:*

Workout 4-6 days a week, eat home cooked meals 85% of the time.

30 minutes of silent meditation/me time daily

ETA: BC Pic
- I kept trimming ends that looked straight even after the BC and had enough breakage after the deathly micros to basically be BC status in June. Some areas grew of course but after the micro takedown, the bad outweighed the good. But I'm ready to get my retention back on point. This challenge will help me!


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 27, 2010)

I co wash every day with either Suave or Kanechomn Karite Butter or Aloe Vera. I use either conditioner as leave in or I use KBB leave in. 

Styling: I use Miss Jessy's Curly Pudding ( Not an all time fav but it was cheap and I intend to finish it)

Moisturizing: Qhemet's Burdock root, Stasofro, Rose water
Sealing: Real Argan oil, JBCO, Aloe Vera Oil, or Jojoba oil.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Great wanji and tamrin!


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 28, 2010)

My regimen is fairly simple so far...

I co-wash every other day or once every three days with the Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner.  I purchased the huge gallon size for a great price the other day.  It should definitely last me a long while...lol

Once every three weeks I'll clarify and do a protein treatment with my phytokeratin

I'm pretty lazy with this length.  I don't do hardly any styles besides the odd braid out, twist out or wash and go.  Right now I'm just enjoying my short hair again.

Oh yes and I will wash my hair every week with a cleansing cream (Hair One, Miss Jessie's, or Mozeke) and detangle (finger-combing rox!)


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

My regimen is in my fotki and it is being tweaked now that I am natural but you can get the idea!

So now as a new natural with twa's is anyone trying to do PS or is everyone just doing the w-n-g?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

*HAIR TYPE_Okay I was thinking today that as a relaxed head hair type is not as important but as a natural IT IS. You can not take care of something you can not understand. I am a mixture of 3c/4a and I have already begun treating the areas a bit differently and see better results! It doesn't matter which type you are it all looks great healthy and it all grows but you must claim it!
If you type your har wrong you will suffer by missing out on advice from people with the similar type!*

I was in shock when I seen thehairlabs hair the other day she is the exact mix of 3c/4a that I am (Fluffy curls (finer) and kinky coils (more wiry) mixed in!, I think our hair is awesome!!!! My hair is super dense and hers is more sparse!

What is your hair type??? Tell me how awesome it is!!!


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 28, 2010)

*Eva's regimen, products, styles, etc*

*Regimen:*
Shampoo and Deep Condition once a week.
Cowash or rinse hair as needed (usually 1-2 per week)
Mist, moisturize and seal hair daily.

*Products:*
Renpure Organics Moisturizing Shampoo (red bottle)
Renpure Organics Moisturizing Conditioner (red bottle)
Taliah Waajid's Herbal Conditioner
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
Afroveda's Shea Amla Cream or Curl Define Butter
Castor Oil

*Styles:*
Shrunken/stretched puff/fro

**If I do attempt a style, I will be using Afroveda's PUR Whipped Hair Jelly or Qhemet Biologics Honeybush Hair Gel.

*Hair Type:*
4 B.  Very dense, thick and medium strands.  Little to no curl pattern (in other words its a big cotton ball).  Hates oils (except for Castor Oil).  Doesn't like protein.  Shrinkage is killer.


----------



## CurlTalk (Jun 28, 2010)

My regi has been extra lazy this week:

I cowash with HEHH every morning
I moisturize with Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
I seal with my whipped shea butter/ olive oil mix
I apply a gel; I've used QB Honeybush Tea Gel with excellent results, but am on the lookout for a cheaper alternative. I tried Fantasia IC (clear), and liked the results, but my hair was a bit stiffer than normal. I'll try again with less product, and see how it works. 

I shampooed twice last week...speaking of which: I've been natural for a week!


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 28, 2010)

^^Eco Styler Gel is very light and inexpensive as well.


----------



## CurlTalk (Jun 28, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> ^^Eco Styler Gel is very light and inexpensive as well.



I've heard only good things about it. That'll be the next one I try. 

Question: which one is best? the olive oil, the pink one, the clear one? I'm not looking for hold, per say, so much as taming the frizz while my hair dries (if that makes any sense).
TIA!


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm In.  BC in March.  Don't know the exact day because I did it in the moment.  No planning.  Then traumatized about it for 2 weeks.  My length is 2 inches.  I don't have an exact regimen as I'm still figuring out what will work.  All I do is cowash daily and apply jojoba oil and MOP curl cream. I shampoo when I feel my hair needs it and only comb my knots out about 2 times a week.

Thanks
Z


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd like to join! 

I'm not fully natural though , but have about 4 inches of new growth. I wasn't going to BC until Oct. when that makes me a year into my transition.

In 2013, I'll be 30, and would love to celebrate that burfday with WL natural hair. I'm about to run out, but will be back later with pics and reggie.


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 28, 2010)

CurlTalk said:


> I've heard only good things about it. That'll be the next one I try.
> 
> Question: which one is best? the olive oil, the pink one, the clear one? I'm not looking for hold, per say, so much as taming the frizz while my hair dries (if that makes any sense).
> TIA!



The only one I've tried is the clear one.  If you try the other ones, please let me know how it works.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's my starting pic. it's blown out just a lil here. I Bc'd April 27th. Right now, I have in Crochet braids. I'm PS'ing until October and then I'll see what I''m gonna do from there. I'm a 4b and my last relaxer was October of last year. Here are the crochet braids I installed myself last night.




>


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 28, 2010)

CurlTalk said:


> I've heard only good things about it. That'll be the next one I try.
> 
> Question: which one is best? the olive oil, the pink one, the clear one? I'm not looking for hold, per say, so much as taming the frizz while my hair dries (if that makes any sense).
> TIA!


 

For less hold, then you want to use the Olive Oil Eco. I still prefer to use something underneath though to ensure it won't be hard.


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I might get some sulfur for a mock BT recipe...

I ordered a couple of shampoo bars the other day so I will work that into my regimen.  I have been moisturizing with an Aloe,glycerin,rosewater spray and sealing with TW Protective Mist Bodifier.

I guess I'll end my curiosity by getting the Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel today...I'm super cereal!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

I know everyone is talking about that Eco Styler I like the ingredients but haven't seen it anywhere locally.


----------



## divinefavor (Jun 28, 2010)

OMG!  This sounds like a great challenge!!!  I'm still transitioning and plan to BC on December 5th which will mark 1 year since my last relaxer touch up!  Looking at this challenge though...I might BC sooner!  I'll be cheering you all on from the sidelines!!!  WL here we come!!!

Subscribing!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> I'd like to join!
> 
> I'm not fully natural though , but have about 4 inches of new growth. I wasn't going to BC until Oct. when that makes me a year into my transition.
> 
> In 2013, I'll be 30, and would love to celebrate that burfday with WL natural hair. I'm about to run out, but will be back later with pics and reggie.


 

As soon as you BC, join anytime!!! HHG!


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok Prettyeyes, I think I'm in the right place now lol

I bc'd on 5/31/10.  I had about 3.5" of hair after I bc'd, 8 months after my last (and final!) relaxer. 

I plan to stay weaved up in a full weave- no hair out- until I reach SL. I'll then pc with my own hair until I reach my ultimate goal of MBL (or WL? Who knows!). 

Below is my current regimen:

-Co-wash weekly 
-castor oil edges and scalp every other day
-DC twice month
-Shampoo once/month
-keep weave in for 8 weeks, wear hair out for 1 week before next install
-protein treatment between installs

The attached photos are of my hair 1 day after BC (with finger coils), and my current weave install.


----------



## brianna-alyssa (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to join  Although I am in the TWA Growout Challenge so I think it would be best for me to wait to post my pics here. I BC'ed on November 20th 2009. But, I have 3 1/2 inches. So, my length still qualifies me for the challenge  I am mostly 4a with the perimeter of my hair being 3c & the crown being wavy & uber frizzy & poofy.

Regimen (when not in twists):
Cowash daily
Shampoo 1x a week
deep condition 1x a week
moisturize 1x a day
detangle 1x a week

Regimen (when in twists):
Shampoo 1x a week
detangle 1x a week
deep condition 1x a week
moisturize 1x a day

I'm really excited & serious about growing my hair back out. Thanks for making this challenge


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

brianna-alyssa said:


> I would like to join  Although I am in the TWA Growout Challenge so I think it would be best for me to wait to post my pics here. I BC'ed on November 20th 2009. But, I have 3 1/2 inches. So, my length still qualifies me for the challenge  I am mostly 4a with the perimeter of my hair being 3c & the crown being wavy & uber frizzy & poofy.
> 
> Regimen (when not in twists):
> Cowash daily
> ...


 You are so very welcome!


----------



## nikolite (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not allowed, but I'm here for support!


----------



## deltagyrl (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay, I'm officially overwhelmed.

I have NO idea what I'm supposed to do with my twa.  

Right now I'm co-washing daily, applying a creamy leave-in (might need to rethink this), EVOO and IC or eco styler gel and going on about my biz.

I'm sure I have less than an inch up top...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to join but I won't BC until next week


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 28, 2010)

deltagyrl said:


> Okay, I'm officially overwhelmed.
> 
> I have NO idea what I'm supposed to do with my twa.
> 
> ...


 

Congrats on your recent BC!!  A lot of us experience/experienced dryness after the BC--it seems natural hair is much more thirsty.  I've found that I can retain lots of moisture by baggying overnight and in the morning, simply fluff and go.  I use S-curl, Amla & Olive heavy cream and seal with coconut oil--followed by a plastic conditioner cap, then a satin cap.  

If I were you, I'd keep the creamy leave-in and EVOO and skip the gel.  The gel may be contributing to your dryness.  However, if you're using it to enhance your curl pattern, I would add more moisture, perhaps a glycerin based product, like S-Curl or Carefree Gold.  There are several out there. 

Try looking for some recipes of moisture-based spritzes that you can seal with an oil to trap the moisture.  A lot of people find that shea butter works "miracles" for dryness and even a whipped shealoe concoction.

I hope that helps you at least get a start!  Hang in there!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 28, 2010)

I co-wash three to four times a week, with a variety of conditioners.  I am a serious PJ, but am determined to use them all.  

My *co-wash products* are: Aubrey Org Honeysuckle Rose and White Camellia, HE Hello Hydration, Organix Tea Tree Mint and Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition. 

I s*hampoo* every two weeks with KCCC Come Clean, Qhemet Biologics Eygptian Wheatgrass or Avalon Clarifying Lemon.

My *moisture basics* are S-curl, Qhem Biol Amla & Olive heavy cream or Qhem Biol Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, KCCC Knot Today.  I seal either with EVOO or EVCO.  My hair loves coconut oil.
*
Growth Aid*- Mega-tek!  Great protein base and the only one I use.

*Styles*: Wash n gos, headbands (I finally have enuf hair), half-wig (curly afro).  I can't wait to have enough length for my kinky twists.  I will have to wait until late fall at least.  I plan on using this as my winter protective style.

I am a 4A with slight 3C resemblances and some of my hair just stands up straight with no curl pattern or structure.  The nape is actually more loose in the 3C range.  We'll if the textures remain the same with more length.


----------



## **JazzyCoils** (Jun 28, 2010)

Im Definitly in!!! This is the type of challenge I need to pump up my motivation. Thanks Prettyeyes! Im right at 4 inches


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Aggie I think your hair is amazing!!! I think you would fit in the spin off thread let me know if I am incorrect! I just added a spin off for 09 ers!!!


 
Thanks PE. May I have the link to the spin off thread please or is it on the front page? Going to check right now.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Thanks PE. May I have the link to the spin off thread please or is it on the front page? Going to check right now.


 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=479650

Here you go!!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 29, 2010)

After being here for so long and trying out so many things. I even made apl and a bit beyond. I BCed and now I have entered my "I don't care stage" I I don't sleep with a scarf at all. I hate the feel of too much products in my hair. Even the moisturizers. I know I know I know. I simply co wash and finger style. Im about to to cut out the curly pudding and just use conditioner. Im trying to reduce to 1 yes I said ONE product.


----------



## Nali1987 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Nali1987 said:


> Is it too late to join?


 
No it is kinda complex so please read OP and if you are a fit let me know. We would love to have you!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Tamrin said:


> After being here for so long and trying out so many things. I even made apl and a bit beyond. I BCed and now I have entered my "I don't care stage" I I don't sleep with a scarf at all. I hate the feel of too much products in my hair. Even the moisturizers. I know I know I know. I simply co wash and finger style. Im about to to cut out the curly pudding and just use conditioner. Im trying to reduce to 1 yes I said ONE product.


 

OK Tamrin we are not keeping this up Ma'am . You need to buy a satin pillowcase if you are not going to wear a scarf and since our hair is still short you can do the condish only thing but YOU MUST seal with a light oil, can we agree on this for now????


----------



## Key (Jun 29, 2010)

I would love to join in. I just cut all my relaxed ends off last week. It wasn't planned just got fed up one night, grabbed my scissors and went at it. I've been transitioning for 2 yrs now so maybe it was just time for me. Please count me in.
My first challenge 

Nevermind, I just re-read the rules and I don't qualify for this challenge. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## naptrl (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to join!!  I cut my sisterlocks off in April, so I am back to the TWA...Growing my hair long again!!!


----------



## Nali1987 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys. I BC'ed about a month ago after about 3 months of transitioning. I love how it looks but my hair is very dry. I've been searching for the right moisturizer. I love Phyto's but it's too expensive on my budget so the search continues. 

My hair looks like this right now:






In this pic, I washed it with Pantene Shampoo and the Body Shop Honey conditioner and used a little bit of the Body Shop Cottonseed Curl Boost.I wash my hair once a week and Deepcondition every two weeks with Phyto intense nutrition mask. I don't really know much about hairtypes. I guess I'm mostly 4b with my crown being 4a. I have about 2 inches of hair. I don't have a lot of shrinkage. I have fine hair but a lot of them!

P.S I blurred my face (having a bad face day lol) but the quality of my webcam sucks. I'm planning on buying a new digital camera so for the updates I'll have clearer pictures!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Key said:


> I would love to join in. I just cut all my relaxed ends off last week. It wasn't planned just got fed up one night, grabbed my scissors and went at it. I've been transitioning for 2 yrs now so maybe it was just time for me. Please count me in.
> My first challenge


 Welcome how many inches do you have??? You may need to join the spin off if longer than 4 but less than 9 inches HHG? It is the same challenge!!



naptrl said:


> I want to join!! I cut my sisterlocks off in April, so I am back to the TWA...Growing my hair long again!!!


How many inches should I put you down for? WELCOME!



Nali1987 said:


> Hi guys. I BC'ed about a month ago after about 3 months of transitioning. I love how it looks but my hair is very dry. I've been searching for the right moisturizer. I love Phyto's but it's too expensive on my budget so the search continues.
> 
> My hair looks like this right now:
> 
> ...


 PRETTY!!! WELCOME.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Key said:


> I would love to join in. I just cut all my relaxed ends off last week. It wasn't planned just got fed up one night, grabbed my scissors and went at it. I've been transitioning for 2 yrs now so maybe it was just time for me. Please count me in.
> My first challenge
> 
> Nevermind, I just re-read the rules and I don't qualify for this challenge. Sorry 'bout that.


 

Please join the spin off some lovely heads over there!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Congrats on your recent BC!! A lot of us experience/experienced dryness after the BC--it seems natural hair is much more thirsty. I've found that I can retain lots of moisture by baggying overnight and in the morning, simply fluff and go. I use S-curl, Amla & Olive heavy cream and seal with coconut oil--followed by a plastic conditioner cap, then a satin cap.
> 
> If I were you, I'd keep the creamy leave-in and EVOO and skip the gel. The gel may be contributing to your dryness. However, if you're using it to enhance your curl pattern, I would add more moisture, perhaps a glycerin based product, like S-Curl or Carefree Gold. There are several out there.
> 
> ...


 
Karameldiva's advice is on point! I was thinking we just have to water our plants and watch them grow, not too too much we can due at such short lengths, you are FINE!!!


----------



## Nali1987 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm, nevermind. One is enough.


----------



## Key (Jun 29, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Please join the spin off some lovely heads over there!



I will look for it, thanks.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tamrin said:


> After being here for so long and trying out so many things. I even made apl and a bit beyond. I BCed and now I have entered my "I don't care stage" I I don't sleep with a scarf at all. I hate the feel of too much products in my hair. Even the moisturizers. I know I know I know. I simply co wash and finger style. Im about to to cut out the curly pudding and just use conditioner. Im trying to reduce to 1 yes I said ONE product.




I use only 2 products. Qhemets Burdock Root Cream and seal with their Honey Balm. You should try it if you haven't. You'll love it!


----------



## n_lucky (Jun 29, 2010)

I would like to join. I've been natural my whole life but recently bc'd on the 21 of June because I needed to have a craniotomy. 

 My hair was about apl before but not in the best condition (split ends). Now that I have a clean slate I want my hair to be as healthy as possible. 

My regimen:

CoWash/Wet daily
Shampoo weekly 
Deep Condition weekly
Light Protein Weekly
Apply Moisturizer/Seal 2x day   
Sleep with satin scarf

Oh Yeah, I think i'm 3c maybe 4a.

The first picture is my hair straightened. 2nd is after the surgery but before the shave. 3rd texture shot. The last is the bc.


----------



## **JazzyCoils** (Jun 29, 2010)

My regimen is as follows:

~Cowash every other day
~Kpak treatment monthly
~I wash with a nonsulfate/paraban shampoo every two weeks
~Moisturize everyday 
~Sleep with a satin bonnet and pillowcase

  Im anxious to retain every millimeter of growth...Im getting married next year late August. I need to start protective styling my hair. I am a mix of 3c/4a...Im thinking mostly 4a. I hope to learn many great things from you ladies. This is definitly a journey for all of us, and I can't wait until we all reach our goals in 2013! HHG!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> I would like to join. I've been natural my whole life but recently bc'd on the 21 of June because I needed to have a craniotomy.
> 
> My hair was about apl before but not in the best condition (split ends). Now that I have a clean slate I want my hair to be as healthy as possible.
> 
> ...


 
I just hope that all is well with you now and welcome!
You look like a 3c for sure.


----------



## janda (Jun 29, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> I would like to join. I've been natural my whole life but recently bc'd on the 21 of June because I needed to have a craniotomy.
> 
> My hair was about apl before but not in the best condition (split ends). Now that I have a clean slate I want my hair to be as healthy as possible.
> 
> ...


 
I pray that all is well now.


----------



## janda (Jun 29, 2010)

I am just beginning my journey so I am still trying to figure out my regimen and products. I've been "natural" in terms of no chemicals for years but have been heavily dependent (actually addicted) to my blowdryer and flat irons. I am just now embracing my natural texture so I can grow out healthy hair. Here are some things I am doing:

No direct heat!- I am in the Summer 2010 no heat & wet-bunning challenges. I have been wet-bunning most days under a phony pony.

Vitamins- Andrew Lessman Essential 1 (multi) and his Hair Skin & Nails which gives me 3700mcg biotin, 800 mg MSM & 10mg silicon

Product lines I like-- WEN, Jane Carter, Carol's Daughter, Kinky Curly, Aphogee, Aubrey Organics & Nexxus

Scalp Messages 3-5X/week with oil-- EVCO, Argan Oil and just recently brahmi/amla and bhring-raj oils

Deep conditioning at least 1x/week 

Sleeping with a silk scarf on a satin pillowcase

Recently bought a Shikakai shampoo bar & some Indian powders but have not worked them into my routine yet (suggestions would be welcome).


----------



## deltagyrl (Jun 29, 2010)

Aaaargh!  How do you seal ends when you have a TWA?


----------



## n_lucky (Jun 29, 2010)

janda said:


> I pray that all is well now.



All is well. The Lord is good! 
I'm feeling better every day.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

deltagyrl said:


> Aaaargh! How do you seal ends when you have a TWA?


 
Just put the oil/sealant in the palm of your hands, rub your hands together and smooth over your already moisturized hair and VOILA !!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> All is well. The Lord is good!
> I'm feeling better every day.


 
Great!!!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that we need more input on what you all are using this month that is going really well... for our PRODUCT/TECHNIQUE of the month.

This challnge starts soon.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 30, 2010)

PE,
I know I would love to see us focus on a styling technique for the month.  I have seen some creative TWA styles on different boards, but still find myself style challenged.  Since we'll be in this stage for a while, how about we focus on a style we can achieve with 3 inches or more.  I'm curious to see how creative the other twa'ers are with their daily styling.  I recently found some very cute, stylish headbands and a week and a half ago realized I had enough hair to pick out and wear a headband, so I'll be rocking those (cute and simple).

However, I know I have enough length for twists, but I can't seem to get them to stay.  I'm either not using enough product or using too much product.  I would like to do them all over without having the parts show.

Any tips or suggestions from anyone?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 30, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> PE,
> I know I would love to see us focus on a styling technique for the month. I have seen some creative TWA styles on different boards, but still find myself style challenged. Since we'll be in this stage for a while, how about we focus on a style we can achieve with 3 inches or more. I'm curious to see how creative the other twa'ers are with their daily styling. I recently found some very cute, stylish headbands and a week and a half ago realized I had enough hair to pick out and wear a headband, so I'll be rocking those (cute and simple).
> 
> However, I know I have enough length for twists, but I can't seem to get them to stay. I'm either not using enough product or using too much product. I would like to do them all over without having the parts show.
> ...


 
*Great Suggestion!!!so anyone else trying to figure out how to look hot with their twa! I am almost everday! I have been just playing up the curl and going for the wet look with shine, perfect for summer!*


----------



## Nali1987 (Jun 30, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> PE,
> I know I would love to see us focus on a styling technique for the month. I have seen some creative TWA styles on different boards, but still find myself style challenged. Since we'll be in this stage for a while, how about we focus on a style we can achieve with 3 inches or more. I'm curious to see how creative the other twa'ers are with their daily styling. I recently found some very cute, stylish headbands and a week and a half ago realized I had enough hair to pick out and wear a headband, so I'll be rocking those (cute and simple).
> 
> However, I know I have enough length for twists, but I can't seem to get them to stay. I'm either not using enough product or using too much product. I would like to do them all over without having the parts show.
> ...


 
I love bambiix2 channel on youtube. Well, she doesn't do that much to her hair but I love the way she styles her curls. You probably know about curlynikki.com's TWA section .. 

http://www.curlynikki.com/search/label/TWA Styles
If you scroll down you'll find some cool youtube videos.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have another silly question. I think I may have measured horribly wrong earlier and I probably have 4+ inches of hair. This isn't necessarily bad, but this means I don't have a TWA, and I think not having one would make cowashing daily/every-other-day more difficult in terms of styling. I wanna start cowashing in the morning more frequently, but I don't know what to do after washing. I doubt I can do a WnG everyday because of tangling/SSK risks. But I also don't wanna have to deal with any time consuming styles like two strand twists or anything like that.

I know it sounds confusing, but the main thing is: I want to cowash daily, but since my hair has passed TWA status, what do I do with it (if that makes any sense)?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 30, 2010)

jamoca5 said:


> I have another silly question. I think I may have measured horribly wrong earlier and I probably have 4+ inches of hair. This isn't necessarily bad, but this means I don't have a TWA, and I think not having one would make cowashing daily/every-other-day more difficult in terms of styling. I wanna start cowashing in the morning more frequently, but I don't know what to do after washing. I doubt I can do a WnG everyday because of tangling/SSK risks. But I also don't wanna have to deal with any time consuming styles like two strand twists or anything like that.
> 
> I know it sounds confusing, but the main thing is: I want to cowash daily, but since my hair has passed TWA status, what do I do with it (if that makes any sense)?


 
Maybe some of the ladies with a little more length can help. How long is your hair??


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 30, 2010)

*A VERY FEW PEOPLE HAVE NOT GIVEN ME AT LEAST A ROUGH ESTIMATE OF THEIR HAIR LENGTH! I AM REMOVING PEOPLE FROM THE LIST IF YOU HAVE NO MEASUREMENTS AT ALL. BUT IN ALL HONESTY EVERYONE NEEDS TO BUY A TAPE MEASURE!!!!YOU CAN GET THEM AT THE DOLLAR STORE OR USE A RULER!! LATER IN THE CHALLENGE WE WILL BE ABLE TO GO BY NL/SL/APL/BSL etc etc BUT NOT NOW!* 

*TOMORROW IS START DAY!*


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 30, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> OK Tamrin we are not keeping this up Ma'am . You need to buy a satin pillowcase if you are not going to wear a scarf and since our hair is still short you can do the condish only thing but YOU MUST seal with a light oil, can we agree on this for now????



Don't worry about me. All MY pillow cases are satin. I'm just not feeling the scarves and caps right now. Don't get me wrong I have 10 Silk scarves and 7 caps. lol. I'm trying not to use oils for now. but I spritz with Ozonated water 3 to 4 times a day. Im just trying to simplify my life right now. I have too many things I was doing. Oils and products after products. I'm on board. I choose to do it the simple way.


----------



## n_lucky (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey,

My hair's grown to about 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## janda (Jun 30, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> Hey,
> 
> My hair's grown to about 1/4 of an inch.


 
Yay!!


----------



## SueA2 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi PrettyEyes,
I joined the 09 challenge when I should have joined this one. I big chopped in May. Thanks.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 30, 2010)

Tamrin said:


> Don't worry about me. All MY pillow cases are satin. I'm just not feeling the scarves and caps right now. Don't get me wrong I have 10 Silk scarves and 7 caps. lol. I'm trying not to use oils for now. but I spritz with Ozonated water 3 to 4 times a day. Im just trying to simplify my life right now. I have too many things I was doing. Oils and products after products. I'm on board. I choose to do it the simple way.


 Great!!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 30, 2010)

jamoca5 said:


> I have another silly question. I think I may have measured horribly wrong earlier and I probably have 4+ inches of hair. This isn't necessarily bad, but this means I don't have a TWA, and I think not having one would make cowashing daily/every-other-day more difficult in terms of styling. I wanna start cowashing in the morning more frequently, but I don't know what to do after washing. I doubt I can do a WnG everyday because of tangling/SSK risks. But I also don't wanna have to deal with any time consuming styles like two strand twists or anything like that.
> 
> I know it sounds confusing, but the main thing is: I want to cowash daily, but since my hair has passed TWA status, what do I do with it (if that makes any sense)?




Ever think about wearing a puff? This is my second time going natural. The first time around I used to wash and go daily and put it in a puff. I still retained alot of length as well.


----------



## empressaja (Jul 1, 2010)

I wanna join I justed BC don't even have an inch of hair YET!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

birdie said:


> I wanna join I justed BC don't even have an inch of hair YET!!


 
congrads on your BIG CHOPPED!!!!!!
HOW ARE YOU WEARING YOUR HAIR????


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *A VERY FEW PEOPLE HAVE NOT GIVEN ME AT LEAST A ROUGH ESTIMATE OF THEIR HAIR LENGTH! I AM REMOVING PEOPLE FROM THE LIST IF YOU HAVE NO MEASUREMENTS AT ALL. BUT IN ALL HONESTY EVERYONE NEEDS TO BUY A TAPE MEASURE!!!!YOU CAN GET THEM AT THE DOLLAR STORE OR USE A RULER!! LATER IN THE CHALLENGE WE WILL BE ABLE TO GO BY NL/SL/APL/BSL etc etc BUT NOT NOW!*
> 
> *TOMORROW IS START DAY!*


 

GEEEZ LOUIS!!! CRACKING THE WHIP!!!!
I'M 3 INCHES CHECKING IN!

SO TIRED OF THE OILY PILLOW CASES I'M SLEEPIN ON TOWELS

I don't have a regimen....but i conditioner wash daily...often twice (one lather each session) due to my HORRIBLE ITCHING SCALP

i steam at least once per week
i'm TRYING to go at 64 ounces of water daily
i'm switching from leaving conditioner in....to kimmaytube's leave in mix

ANYBODY USING KINKY CURLY KNOT TODAY???  OR HAVE A BETTER MOISTURIZING/DETANGLER TYPE LEAVE IN????  <<<  no cones
i oil my scalp (natural oils) with each wash & cowash

vitamins<<-- too hard....once a week maybe, will try to go harder on this issue


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

*LET THE CHALLENGE BEGIN!!!!FROM BC TO WL!!!!!!*

*I hope everyone reaches their goals, HHG!*


*~PRODUCT/TECHNIQUE/STYLE OF THE MONTH~*

*~~~~STYLE: ACCESSORIZING YOUR TWA~~~~*


*Nominated by Karameldiva1978!!*

*I have added pics for inspiration!!!*


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

MORE INSPIRATION!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

*MY CONTRIBUTION TO THE STYLE OF THE MONTH!* taken the night of my BC 04/18/10.

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADD YOURS THROUGHOUT THE MONTH!*


----------



## n_lucky (Jul 1, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *MY CONTRIBUTION TO THE STYLE OF THE MONTH!* taken the night of my BC 04/18/10.
> 
> *PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADD YOURS THROUGHOUT THE MONTH!*



You _do_ have very pretty eyes.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 1, 2010)

_Please, please let me join! I BC'd March 22, 2009, but am currently only 3 - 4 inches in in length. The longest part of my hair is ALMOST 4.5 inches, but that ain't nothin'! erplexed

Stress, poor eating habits, and more stress  has caused my scalp to experience a whole lotta tension, and I believe that has been the reason why, in the 15 months since my BC I don't really have much to show for it. I have pics from about the first 8 months but then I got married and starting doing shows all over the US, so things have been a bit hectic. They have since simmered down, but I need this challenge to help get me back in the HGH-state that I began.

Here are some pics from before to now...

Please let me know if I can join!!!!

So far this is my regimen, just starting it this week:
Wash every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday
Condition with Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor on Mondays
Condition with KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner on Wednesdays
Deep-Condition with ORS Olive Oil Replenshing Pak on Fridays (at least 1 hour)
I use Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 as my daily moisturizer
I also use Pure Shea Butter, Haitian Oil, CHI Silk Infusion, and Water in my hair. Sometimes I'll make a mix or apply individually.
I also use MN on my trouble spots.

I hope I'm pleading my case for membership well!

~me _

_(Will repost pics when I get home...)_


----------



## **JazzyCoils** (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello Challengees! I want to add that I started taking futurebiotics hair, skin and nail pills yesterday. Ive never had any luck with hair growth in the past using supplements, it always seems as if my nails grow unbelievably long but I never notice a difference in my hair. I will let you guys know if I experience any results. 

I will also be ordering a hair mask from Arbonne..I tried a sample and I loved how it made my hair retain moisture. I will be giving updates on that as well when I use it the second time around.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 1, 2010)

i already thanked your post but i just want to make sure my name is added. I BC'd monday, June 28th 2010. My hair type is 3c and my hair length is 2 inches at the most. My current regime is eating healthy, exercising 7 days a week, taking my multi vitamin and flax seed a day. My hair regime is bee mine growth serum with sulfer infuiums 21 moisturizer, and doo gro hair oil to seal. I cowash everyday with infusium 23. Right now i am on my phone cause my computer is not working i will post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 1, 2010)

I BC'd Sept 30,2009 to half an inch of hair. I currently have 4-5 inches of hair around my head.
I am 4a/4b, and my hair is protien sensetive. My hair like shea butter and glycerine (I have yet to try mixing the two but its sure to come) And my hair loves water.

Right now I am trying to DC twice a week and have my hair twisted up for the most part.
I will add more later, this is my intro.

Warning!!! The pics are huge when you click on them.   sorrry


----------



## Blackmagic (Jul 1, 2010)

Kool...I just figured out how to make attachments... 

The photo with straight hair is just a flat-ironed shot...I've been natural for 7 years but I big chopped in January...

please forgive my unphotogenic-ness...I had ringworm in the pictures...Dang kids!

I will continue to take my Chlorella, exercise, and eat well...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

**JazzyCoils** said:


> Hello Challengees! I want to add that I started taking futurebiotics hair, skin and nail pills yesterday. Ive never had any luck with hair growth in the past using supplements, it always seems as if my nails grow unbelievably long but I never notice a difference in my hair. I will let you guys know if I experience any results.
> 
> I will also be ordering a hair mask from Arbonne..I tried a sample and I loved how it made my hair retain moisture. I will be giving updates on that as well when I use it the second time around.


 

when i get through the thousands of vitamins i purchased at the start of my hair journey i will be switching to dem' hair infinity joints!


----------



## n_lucky (Jul 1, 2010)

do I not qualify?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nali1987 said:


> I love bambiix2 channel on youtube. Well, she doesn't do that much to her hair but I love the way she styles her curls. You probably know about curlynikki.com's TWA section ..
> 
> http://www.curlynikki.com/search/label/TWA Styles
> If you scroll down you'll find some cool youtube videos.


 

I haven't seen the YT videos on curlynikki, but yes, I have seen the TWA thread and those ladies are fierce.  I can't do any of the hair styles yet, I'm mostly waiting for length and practice.    Thanks, I'm going to look at it!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 2, 2010)

So I broke down and bought some Goody headbands at Target and ladies, they are CUUUUTE!!!  I can't wait to go to the other store and see what their selection looks like.

Here is one of them I wore yesterday:











I love that I can make a puff!!  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jul 2, 2010)

Can I join??  I BC'ed in February.  Definitely no more than 4 inches


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> I would like to join. I've been natural my whole life but recently bc'd on the 21 of June because I needed to have a craniotomy.
> 
> My hair was about apl before but not in the best condition (split ends). Now that I have a clean slate I want my hair to be as healthy as possible.
> 
> ...




your clean slate rocks!!!!  beautiful sis!!!
I hope you're doing wonderfully after since your surgery!!!  prays & love to you
god bless


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

Tamrin said:


> After being here for so long and trying out so many things. I even made apl and a bit beyond. I BCed and now I have entered my "I don't care stage" I I don't sleep with a scarf at all. I hate the feel of too much products in my hair. Even the moisturizers. I know I know I know. I simply co wash and finger style. Im about to to cut out the curly pudding and just use conditioner. Im trying to reduce to 1 yes I said ONE product.



1 product?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

Blackmagic said:


> I think I might get some sulfur for a mock BT recipe...
> 
> I ordered a couple of shampoo bars the other day so I will work that into my regimen.  I have been moisturizing with an Aloe,glycerin,rosewater spray and sealing with TW Protective Mist Bodifier.
> 
> I guess I'll end my curiosity by getting the Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel today...I'm super cereal!



you have the exact product regimen i need
the shampoo bar, i use aloe juice, i don't think i will repurchase the aloe gel b/c it freezes my hair like a gel  I REALLY NEED ROSEWATER, HAVE TO FIND IT
I WANT TO TRY THE TW PROTECTIVE MIST BODIFIER, NEED TO FIND IT

TRYING TO FIND MS. PRETTYEYES REGIMEN ON HERE

GUESS I'LL KEEP SCROLLING


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

Challengers:
1. Prettyeyes @ 3 inches *captain*
2. Pookaloo83 @ 4 inches *co-captain* 
3. Deltagyrl @ 1 inch?
4. TheHAIRLab @ *3 inches?*
5. Nali1987 @ 1 inch
6. ShiShiPooPoo @ 1 inch
7. Curltallk @ 4 inches
8. KaramelDiva1978 @ 3 inches
9. Jamoca5 @ 4 inches?
10. Evallusion @ 2 inches
11. Southern Belle @ 3 inches
12. Wanji @ 4 inches
13. Janda @ 4 inches
14. PositivelyRadiant @ 4 inches
15. Blackmagic @ 3 inches
16. Tamrin @ 2 inches
17. Explosiva9 @ 2 inches
18. bride91501 @ 4 inches
19. brianna-alyssa @ 3 inches
20. jazzycoils @ 4 inches
21. dcohen @ 4 inches
22. lp318lp @ 4 inches[/QUOTE]

I'M STARTING AT 3 INCHES in the crown & sides  MY BACK & NAPE are 4 inches, I WILL BE TRIMMING EVERY 2-3 MONTHS

(although i cut knots every day)
I CUT KNOTS REGULARLY THO'


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 2, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> Challengers:
> 1. Prettyeyes @ 3 inches *captain*
> 2. Pookaloo83 @ 4 inches *co-captain*
> 3. Deltagyrl @ 1 inch?
> ...



Can you add me, I'm at about 3"-4" inches currently. I requested to be added on the 6/27. I'm on the first page, post #10


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, here's my hairstyle contribution. Pretty simple: I got my DD to braid my hair on the front, and then I just spray my hair with my aloe juice/glycerin/water mix until damp, add ecostyler for curl definition, add a couple of headbands, and that's it. I've had this style for the past 2 days so the braids are a bit frizzy, but I just put a baggy cap on at night for moisture, then re-spray, fluff/smooth, and go.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay, here's my hairstyle contribution. Pretty simple: I got my DD to braid my hair on the front, and then I just spray my hair with my aloe juice/glycerin/water mix until damp, add ecostyler for curl definition, add a couple of headbands, and that's it. I've had this style for the past 2 days so the braids are a bit frizzy, but I just put a baggy cap on at night for moisture, then re-spray, fluff/smooth, and go.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL HAIR PICS
> unfortunately I haven't styled my twa, and i won't
> ...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 2, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's my hairstyle contribution. Pretty simple: I got my DD to braid my hair on the front, and then I just spray my hair with my aloe juice/glycerin/water mix until damp, add ecostyler for curl definition, add a couple of headbands, and that's it. I've had this style for the past 2 days so the braids are a bit frizzy, but I just put a baggy cap on at night for moisture, then re-spray, fluff/smooth, and go.
> ...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 2, 2010)

bump........


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> bump........



MZ ANGLELEYEZ

is your regimen up?  are u doing supplements?  do you steam?
what's your staple moisturizer?  leave in????


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 2, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> MZ ANGLELEYEZ
> 
> is your regimen up?  are u doing supplements?  do you steam?
> what's your staple moisturizer?  leave in????





My regi's pretty simple these days...I co-wash every 2-3 days with Almond and Shea butter Suave, and I  wash with a sulphate-free shampoo when needed. I DC with Miss Key 10 en 1 once a week under my dryer. I seal with an oil mix (Black castor oil, olive oil, n wheat germ oil) after every co-wash (I usually leave a lil condish in my hair). ETA I usually fingercomb in the shower or use my seamless detangler in the shower with conditioner (I prefer finger combing.)

For daily care, I spritz with my juice mix (aloe vera juice/CFC Gold/water/glycerin) 2-3 times a day for moisture, and I style my hair with Ecostyler Gel. I baggy my hair at night under my satin bonnet, an in the a.m. I spritz, fluff, throw on my head bands and go. I usually wear my hair in different variations of a puff.

My only growth aid is MN mixed with Black Castor Oil and peppermint eo, and apply that to my scalp after I co-wash (when i remember to).


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 2, 2010)

i just want to make sure i get added to the list! ;-)


----------



## DrC (Jul 2, 2010)

IN!!


----------



## DrC (Jul 2, 2010)

Nevermind...Im out


----------



## Beautiful Boses (Jul 2, 2010)

WOW !!! This is just what I have been in search of. 

Love this challenge. However, I have been traveling for the past few months my membership expired in April 2010, I just rejoined LHCF, is it too late to participate in the challenge?   I sent you a PM. 


Thank You


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> Nevermind...Im out



y r u leaving???  where have you been???  i've missed your posts!


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 3, 2010)

I would like to join. I am determined to make WSL by then (actually by May 2013, graduation)!

I am currently at 4 inches. I BCed in March 2010 but my last relaxer was August 2009. I am a slow grower. 

To combat my natural slow growth, I plan to start MegaTek by the end of the summer (or whenever I get the money), daily morning and night massages with oil mix (includes sulfur and MN and various oils for different benefits), using more ayurvedic powders and oils (especially henna), NO heat, LOW manipulation, protective styling (mostly banding right now since my hair is so short), exercise, Biotin and POSITIVE thinking.

Do I need a starting pic?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 3, 2010)

*OKAY, Check the list to be sure you are on it!!! I think I got everyone!*

Remember Pookaloo and I said this will be a supportive boot camp so, please don't take offense if anyone offers you advice!! BUT everyone be kind and supportive! I offer unsolicited advice all the time if I see a regi with a hole in it. *THE GOOD THING ABOUT ADVICE IS, YOU CAN TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT!*


*JULY STYLE OF THE MONTH is on page 7.*

I contributed and so did Karameldiva1987 on pg 8 Check that out!!!I would love to see more personal contributions this month.HHG!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 3, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> Ok Prettyeyes, I think I'm in the right place now lol
> 
> I bc'd on 5/31/10. I had about 3.5" of hair after I bc'd, 8 months after my last (and final!) relaxer.
> 
> ...


 You may need to add a moisturizer, preferably water-based HTH!



Val said:


> I would like to join but I won't BC until next week


 As soon as you BC let us know!



SueA2 said:


> Hi PrettyEyes,
> I joined the 09 challenge when I should have joined this one. I big chopped in May. Thanks.


 I need to know your length to add you!



n_lucky said:


> do I not qualify?


No you are fine I just forgot to add you, got you now!



tHeHaIRLaB said:


> you have the exact product regimen i need
> the shampoo bar, i use aloe juice, i don't think i will repurchase the aloe gel b/c it freezes my hair like a gel I REALLY NEED ROSEWATER, HAVE TO FIND IT
> I WANT TO TRY THE TW PROTECTIVE MIST BODIFIER, NEED TO FIND IT
> 
> ...


 
LOL My relaxed hair regimen is in fotki, Natural regi not solid yet But very similar!



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My regi's pretty simple these days...I co-wash every 2-3 days with Almond and Shea butter Suave, and I wash with a sulphate-free shampoo when needed. I DC with Miss Key 10 en 1 once a week under my dryer. I seal with an oil mix (Black castor oil, olive oil, n wheat germ oil) after every co-wash (I usually leave a lil condish in my hair). ETA I usually fingercomb in the shower or use my seamless detangler in the shower with conditioner (I prefer finger combing.)
> 
> For daily care, I spritz with my juice mix (aloe vera juice/CFC Gold/water/glycerin) 2-3 times a day for moisture, and I style my hair with Ecostyler Gel. I baggy my hair at night under my satin bonnet, an in the a.m. I spritz, fluff, throw on my head bands and go. I usually wear my hair in different variations of a puff.
> 
> My only growth aid is MN mixed with Black Castor Oil and peppermint eo, and apply that to my scalp after I co-wash (when i remember to).


Great regi!

*Beautiful Boses I didn't get your PM??* What is your length?


----------



## SueA2 (Jul 3, 2010)

My hair is cut in a bob; I have four inches along the sides and up to six inches from crown to the middle.


----------



## CICI24 (Jul 3, 2010)

I BC'd March 15, 2010, I currently have 4 -4.5 inches all over.

I have been wearing braids and weaves since my chop and will continue until I have enough hair to wear a bun or ponytail.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 3, 2010)

*Eva's styles*

Here are some of my "style" contributions for the month...Keep in mind, I only have a couple inches of hair so there is not much more I can do...for now.


----------



## Beautiful Boses (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Prettyeyes,

My length is 3 inches all the way around, maybe 4 inches in the back. I'm 100% completely natural, no chemicals unfortunately my previous hair regi was horrific. 

My current regi is really simple, wash with organic products 2/3x/week, deep condition each time I wash, oil rinse daily, rinse hair with cool water, moisturize hair daily with a waterbase organic moisturizer, seal the ends only with organic oil and organic shea butter, henna 1x per month,  massage scalp 2x daily,  little to no manipulation, for the reason that I oil rinse my hair while in the shower, moisturize, put in organic leave in conditioner and seal. My curls take shape by themselves, I have 3b/3c/4a beautiful natural curls. 

I will be getting a full Short BOB weave done in 3 weeks, while wearing the weave I will wash 1x/week, moisturize daily and will have the weave taken out on the 6th week, leave my hair down for 6 weeks to ensure my scalp is in tip top condition, I will snip or dust my  ends if needed. After 6 weeks of having the weave down, I will have it installed again. 

I apologize  I travel so darn much for work. 

Thanks Prettyeyes!!! and yes your eyes are very pretty!!!


----------



## ajoke (Jul 3, 2010)

Can I join? I BC in February '10, last relaxer December 29 2008. I have about 5,9 inches(15 cm  

I am finaly settling into a regimen, sort of.....wash and DC every Wednesday and Saturday. Prepoo overnight with Amla oil, after washing mosturise with water based moisturiser, oil with coconut oil or olive oil and use cream based mosturiser(selfmixed with profective anti breakage, olive oil, castor oil and aloe vera juice) 
Stretch hair in flat twists or wet bun and try not to touch until next wash. I have done Henna once and just fell in love with Aveda damage remedy reconstructor.  I take biotin and my antenatals(I am currently BFing). I can't do weaves or cornrows as protective styles because of my hairline...so hoping for the best with my hair loose. 

I am still tweaking the regimen, but so far, so good. My hair has always grown really fast, I have to work on my retention though.

ETA: I think my hair is 4a/b


----------



## DrC (Jul 3, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> y r u leaving???  where have you been???  i've missed your posts!



Awww  Im over 4 inches.  I been at school putting in study time.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 3, 2010)

im just posting so everyone can see my starting pic in my siggy.


----------



## janda (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm trying to post some pictures. For the curly ones, I used KCKT and the spiral spritz with a little Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. The bun is a wet-bun under a phony pony.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 3, 2010)

It's growing...

My twa is growing...

I'm co-washing everyday, applying a leave-in and evoo daily and my hair loves it!!!!

My starting length is less than an inch.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 4, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Here are some of my "style" contributions for the month...Keep in mind, I only have a couple inches of hair so there is not much more I can do...for now.


Great I can't braid mine in the front it keeps curling too much! THANKS FOR THE CONTRIBUTION TO STYLE OF THE MONTH!



Beautiful Boses said:


> Hey Prettyeyes,
> 
> My length is 3 inches all the way around, maybe 4 inches in the back. I'm 100% completely natural, no chemicals unfortunately my previous hair regi was horrific.
> 
> ...


Regi sound good, thanks for the compliment!!!



ajoke said:


> Can I join? I BC in February '10, last relaxer December 29 2008. I have about 5,9 inches(15 cm
> 
> I am finaly settling into a regimen, sort of.....wash and DC every Wednesday and Saturday. Prepoo overnight with Amla oil, after washing mosturise with water based moisturiser, oil with coconut oil or olive oil and use cream based mosturiser(selfmixed with profective anti breakage, olive oil, castor oil and aloe vera juice)
> Stretch hair in flat twists or wet bun and try not to touch until next wash. I have done Henna once and just fell in love with Aveda damage remedy reconstructor. I take biotin and my antenatals(I am currently BFing). I can't do weaves or cornrows as protective styles because of my hairline...so hoping for the best with my hair loose.
> ...


Please click the link on pg 1 and join the spin off!!



lovleylocks said:


> im just posting so everyone can see my starting pic in my siggy.


Nice Avi!



janda said:


> I'm trying to post some pictures. For the curly ones, I used KCKT and the spiral spritz with a little Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. The bun is a wet-bun under a phony pony.
> View attachment 71954
> 
> View attachment 71956
> ...


 I am impressed with the slickness of your hair for the bun under the phony pony.THANKS FOR THE CONTRIBUTION TO STYLE OF THE MONTH!




deltagyrl said:


> It's growing...
> 
> My twa is growing...
> 
> ...


HHG!!! Of course it's growing!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 4, 2010)

Good morning, Ladies!  

Happy 4th of July!!  

Just wanted to repost my pics (never got a chance to do it) so here they are below.

My style contribution for this month are bantu knots.  I love doing this to my hair because you can section off your hair in any geometrical shape, twist, and ps!  Sometimes I just bantu the front, but most times, I bantu the entire head.  I usually make sure to moisturize and seal before I bantu at bed time.  I then wear a satin bonnet, but the past few days I have not worn the bonnet.

I know I need to keep my regimen tight if I want to make WL by 2013, so... I had to confess!  

me~


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 4, 2010)

Please add me!

I BC'd (again) yesterday.  I think I have about 4 inches but I cut AFTER I measured so I'm really not sure.  started a thread with photos.   

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481122


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 4, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> Good morning, Ladies!
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!
> 
> ...



 Girl! You better tighten up! And wear that bonnet every night! 



lwilliams1922 said:


> Please add me!
> 
> I BC'd (again) yesterday.  I think I have about 4 inches but I cut AFTER I measured so I'm really not sure.  started a thread with photos.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481122




How did you do the finger coils? Twirl them around your finger pretty much? What did you use? Gel?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 4, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> How did you do the finger coils? Twirl them around your finger pretty much? What did you use? Gel?



yep I just twisted them around my finger like terri   www.tightlycurly.com/ 

I'm not a gel person so I mixed care free curl, yes to carrots and wen.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 4, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl! You better tighten up! And wear that bonnet every night!
> 
> 
> You better crack that whip, sista!  LOL!  I'm back on it!
> ...


----------



## *Knotty_By_Nature* (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been waiting for a challenge like this! 
I BC'd on March 07, 2010 and I currently have about 1.5 inches. My starting pic is in my siggy!

My regimen is pretty simple:

Co-wash at least every other day
Shampoo once a week
DC every other week
Moisturize and seal once or twice a day

I'm currently wigging it until my hair grows out a little more.

I'm so excited about this challenge! Let's do it ladies!

P.S. I'm not exactly sure on my hair type but I think I'm 4A. And it would be awesome to find a hair twin!


----------



## jamoca5 (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh gosh, I feel so confused lol

Just for clarification, the style/tip/technique of the month is accessorizing, right? And we post pictures of ourselves with our beautiful accessories?


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 4, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *OKAY, Check the list to be sure you are on it!!! I think I got everyone!*
> 
> Remember Pookaloo and I said this will be a supportive boot camp so, please don't take offense if anyone offers you advice!! BUT everyone be kind and supportive! I offer unsolicited advice all the time if I see a regi with a hole in it. *THE GOOD THING ABOUT ADVICE IS, YOU CAN TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT!*
> 
> ...



I am not on the list. Could you please add me?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 4, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> I am not on the list. Could you please add me?


 
LOL, I had you down as positivelove0x, now corrected!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 4, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> Good morning, Ladies!
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE CONTRIBUTION!




jamoca5 said:


> Oh gosh, I feel so confused lol
> 
> Just for clarification, the style/tip/technique of the month is accessorizing, right? And we post pictures of ourselves with our beautiful accessories?


 YOU GOT IT!!


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sick of this Afroveda Shea Cream.  The smell is killing me.  The PJ in me is feenin to place an order with curlmart and qhemet but I'm fighting back hard!  And I've decided to start taking my vitamins again.  They aren't "hair vitamins" because I just want o let my hair do its own thing.  They are just my one-a-day, omega 3-6-9 and the iron pills my doc said to take.


----------



## andromeda (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to peak in to offer my support!

Good luck on your journeys to waistlength, natural divas!:reddancer:


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 5, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> I'm so sick of this Afroveda Shea Cream.  The smell is killing me.  The PJ in me is feenin to place an order with curlmart and qhemet but I'm fighting back hard!  And I've decided to start taking my vitamins again.  They aren't "hair vitamins" because I just want o let my hair do its own thing.  They are just my one-a-day, omega 3-6-9 and the iron pills my doc said to take.




I hate the smell too. I bought it off someone in the Exchange Forum. She sold it because she couldn't take the smell either. I passed it on to my sis. I just Qhemet products no. I felt the Shea Amla did nothing to my hair.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 5, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I hate the smell too. I bought it off someone in the Exchange Forum. She sold it because she couldn't take the smell either. I passed it on to my sis. I just Qhemet products no. I felt the Shea Amla did nothing to my hair.


 
Pookaloo can you tell me your view of Qhemet products.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 5, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I hate the smell too. I bought it off someone in the Exchange Forum. She sold it because she couldn't take the smell either. I passed it on to my sis. I just Qhemet products no. I felt the Shea Amla did nothing to my hair.



Okay, so its not just me that can't stand the smell. That stuff is the worst smelling product I've ever tried.  But I love  Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.  Its the best thing I ever put on my head (along with CD's Healthy Hair Butter).


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 5, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Okay, so its not just me that can't stand the smell. That stuff is the worst smelling product I've ever tried.  But I love  Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.  Its the best thing I ever put on my head (along with CD's Healthy Hair Butter).




I ALSO LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOV E THE ALMA & OLIVE CREAM

I JUST HAVE A DIFFICULT TIME DISTRIBUTING THICK CREAMS

"ESPECIALLY SHEA BUTTER"  ON MY COILY...SOMETIMES WIRY FEELING HAIR

I USED 1 JAR COMPLETELY IN 2 APPLICATIONS


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello ladies! I just wanted to say hello from the sidelines...I'm in the same boat as all of you...BC'ed March 24th...I'd love to join this challenge, but I am not planning on growing to WL, my goal is BSB/MBL. However, I'm looking forward to making it there around the same time as all of you, so I am subscribing and wish everyone the best!


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 5, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I ALSO LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOV E THE ALMA & OLIVE CREAM
> 
> I JUST HAVE A DIFFICULT TIME DISTRIBUTING THICK CREAMS
> 
> ...



Are you serious?!?  WOW!!  Please tell me it was a 2 oz sample, because that stuff is expensive.

Dag...you make me want to go place an order.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 6, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay, here's my hairstyle contribution. Pretty simple: I got my DD to braid my hair on the front, and then I just spray my hair with my aloe juice/glycerin/water mix until damp, add ecostyler for curl definition, add a couple of headbands, and that's it. I've had this style for the past 2 days so the braids are a bit frizzy, but I just put a baggy cap on at night for moisture, then re-spray, fluff/smooth, and go.


THANKS FOR THE CONTRIBUTION!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 6, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> THANKS FOR THE CONTRIBUTION!




HEY OP!

WE HAVE SIMILAR TEXTURES.... DOES YOUR HAIR LIKE THE JHERI JUICE?  OR DO YOU HAVE ANY SPECIAL GLYCERIN MIXES???


----------



## B3e (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope the challenge is going well for all of you fabulous ladies! I find that the first few days and those nearing the end are the true test of commitment. Hope you all are still holding tight to this great goal. Although when I get to WL I may or may not choose to have a blunt MBL cut (I'm short and petite so it may or may not be flattering on me *shrug*), I think we're on a great journey.

I don't really have a style to contribute since I'm in braids and most all the styles I know I learned from BlackOnyx77's youtube tutorials. But I highly recommend anyone who hasn't done so take a trip to forever21 in the mall or online. Their accessories are precious and very reasonably priced!

HHG!



wanji said:


> I measured one of my edges while repairing it: 3.5" so the rest of my hair should be ±1" I'm definitely excited for this challenge.
> 
> *Regimen:*
> 
> Shampoo and condition as needed (weekly/biweekly)



In addition to the shampoo I have included a cowash every 3 days. The feel of my hair is fabulous since starting that last weekend, very soft and moisturized, even after I slacked on moisturizing these past few days. I'm back on track though and I'm going full throttle!



wanji said:


> July Update:
> 
> I redid my edges today and measured the hairs in the back: 4" and that means I'm 4.5" to full APL. I should make it by Dec, ill continue moisturizing and cleaning regularly it seems to be the key to steady growth. I measured a week or so ago and I was a little past 3.5" so I know my hair is making progress.
> 
> I haven't taken biotin for a full week yet so I'm not sure if it will have any impact on my growth rate but that would be so fantastic! Especially if I continue to not break out since beginning to take it with a super b-complex.



I just posted in a seperate thread a small update and the same part I had measured when joining this challenge has definitely grown and is now 4"  I'm 13" from WL so hopefully by next Christmas if not sooner I'll move to the sidelines and be a cheerleader in this challenge!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 6, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> HEY OP!
> 
> WE HAVE SIMILAR TEXTURES.... DOES YOUR HAIR LIKE THE JHERI JUICE? OR DO YOU HAVE ANY SPECIAL GLYCERIN MIXES???


 

I like s-curl and a few others but I use Uncle Funky's daughter for curl defining! ALSO, Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 moisturizer, I like this too! HTH! Have you tried CFCG?? I know people that LOVE that too.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 6, 2010)

So, ladies here's what I did yesterday to my delicious mane:

I began the day by picking the SSKs.  UGGH!!  Why, oh WHY am I doing that now?  Well, anyhow, in an effort to stop damaging my herrrr ( ), I dumped a lot of HAIRVEDA conditioner on my hair (w/no cap).  That was around, let's say, 3pm.  I then left the house at 5pm to go to my voice lesson; stopped by the BSS to pick up some Aphogee products, then came back home to and walked the dogs.  By this time we were creeping on 730p.  I then rinsed out the conditioner, washed with my new Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo and followed that with the Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor.  Upon exiting the shower, I sprayed a healthy dose of some Aphogee Provitamin Leave-in.  Now we're at about 845pm and I had to go pick my hubby up from work.

When I get home I applied pure shea butter on my scalp and hair and began doing my nightly bantu knots.  Put on my new satin bonnet and called it a night.

This morning, I applied my Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 moisturizer, massaged for about 3 minutes, and accessorised my hair with some new butterfly clips.  For the FIRST time, I'm noticing some NICE texture!  I tried to take pics of the texture and style, but the light was off, but I'll try again tonight, but am not gonna promise anything... **insert evil laugh here**

I'm serious about this thang, y'all!  Gonna give you daily updates so that I keep myself accountable.  (Just let me know if I become to EXTRA with it, but I need to see some progress!)

me~


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 6, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> So, ladies here's what I did yesterday to my delicious mane:
> 
> I began the day by picking the SSKs. UGGH!! Why, oh WHY am I doing that now? Well, anyhow, in an effort to stop damaging my herrrr ( ), I dumped a lot of HAIRVEDA conditioner on my hair (w/no cap). That was around, let's say, 3pm. I then left the house at 5pm to go to my voice lesson; stopped by the BSS to pick up some Aphogee products, then came back home to and walked the dogs. By this time we were creeping on 730p. I then rinsed out the conditioner, washed with my new Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo and followed that with the Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor. Upon exiting the shower, I sprayed a healthy dose of some Aphogee Provitamin Leave-in. Now we're at about 845pm and I had to go pick my hubby up from work.
> 
> ...


 
We are used to extra around here LOL! I am about to DC and sit down and get my new regi put in fotki, hopefully! I have been very busy this weekend at an event and LADIES I GOT SO MANY COMPLIMENTS ON MY HAIR YAY ME!!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 6, 2010)

how are you ladies handling knots!!!!  i am continuously getting about 6-8 hairs tied in knots... must be time for sista gul' to get some braids b/c i'm cutting them all out!  loosing volume big time


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 6, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> I like s-curl and a few others but I use Uncle Funky's daughter for curl defining! ALSO, Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 moisturizer, I like this too! HTH! Have you tried CFCG?? I know people that LOVE that too.



i have the 14n1  hated it!  i ordered s-curl hoping to love it!
i never heard of funky daughter or cfcg

i just need a moisture balancer
i guess i'll retry the 14n1 .... and wait on the s-curl   .... researched for weeks
everyone loves it


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 6, 2010)

LADIES I NOTICED THAT IF MY HAIR IS WELL MOISTURIZED I GET VERY FEW KNOTS, HTH!


*I put my natural regimen in my fotki,,, watch me get to MBL again and then on to WL!!!*


----------



## jamoca5 (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, I _finally_ found a ruler =) My hair for the most part is 5 inches (whoa, I was WAY OFF), 6 inches, in some places.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 6, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Pookaloo can you tell me your view of Qhemet products.




I love them! I use the Burdock Root cream. It's light and not heavy, greasy.  And all of the ingredients are good and natural. so far I have only used 2 products from them. The Burdock root cream and the Olive Honey Hydrating Balm.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 6, 2010)

I ALWAYS keep my hair stretched to avoid as much knots as possible. I plait it and unplait it in the morning and fluff. When I do wear it out.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 6, 2010)

jamoca5 said:


> Okay, I _finally_ found a ruler =) My hair for the most part is 5 inches (whoa, I was WAY OFF), 6 inches, in some places.


 
Your hair is too long for this challenge! Please post in the spin off. I will add you there soon.


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd like to join?! *raising hand very high from the back of the classroom*


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm having some moisture issues right now and nothing is working.  I just ordered some oyin's whipped pudding, darcy's herbal leave in and cd's healthy hair butter.  I can't wait until it gets here because my hair is dying.  I called myself wearing a shrunken fro for a couple of days and my hair got all matted.  I'm so mad about it.  My stuff better hurry up and get here!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 6, 2010)

I too had been looking for a moisturizng spritz/prodcut that I could use daily.  Especially so was I in need due to the fact that I have to baggy with product overnight to have moist hair during the following day.  Well sometimes, I just put on my satin cap and am not in a "baggying" mood.  Since I usually baggy with S-curl, Qhemt Biol Amla & Olive heavy cream or QB Cocoa Tree detangling ghee and seal with coconut oil, I feel the need to shampoo more often due to the product load.

Well, I've found a staple that my girlfriend posted on her blog and it works 100%, not to mention it defines my curl pattern like nobody's business!  Plus, I got use up products that were practically still new, but my hair didn't like them on their own.

Here is the simple recipe:

4-8 oz of rose water (I found this at Whole Foods for $7.99) 1/3 cup aloe vera gel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, 1/3 cup veg
	

etable glycerin  (adjust aloe and glycerin as needed) and a few drops of  rosemary essential oil



. 

In the morning, I spray, finger comb and go!  I hope it can help someone the way it helped me.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 7, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I too had been looking for a moisturizng spritz/prodcut that I could use daily.  Especially so was I in need due to the fact that I have to baggy with product overnight to have moist hair during the following day.  Well sometimes, I just put on my satin cap and am not in a "baggying" mood.  Since I usually baggy with S-curl, Qhemt Biol Amla & Olive heavy cream or QB Cocoa Tree detangling ghee and seal with coconut oil, I feel the need to shampoo more often due to the product load.
> 
> Well, I've found a staple that my girlfriend posted on her blog and it works 100%, not to mention it defines my curl pattern like nobody's business!  Plus, I got use up products that were practically still new, but my hair didn't like them on their own.
> 
> ...



hey!  did s-curl not measure up to your new concoction???  i was living off the testimonies of s-curl so i've ordered tons (cheaper online) and also the rose water

I just didn't expect the rosewater combo to beat the s-curl   (i simply expected i would be less sticky, less residue )<---"date" purposes  lol!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 7, 2010)

I just spent TOO long of a time in the bathroom trying to figure out how to style my Li'l-'fro...  Finally decided to just moisturize and apply growth aid; threw two headbands on and now I'm heading out the door...  

Anyone know where to buy cute and unique hair accessories?

me~


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 7, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> I just spent TOO long of a time in the bathroom trying to figure out how to style my Li'l-'fro... Finally decided to just moisturize and apply growth aid; threw two headbands on and now I'm heading out the door...
> 
> Anyone know where to buy cute and unique hair accessories?
> 
> me~


 

I don't know if you have these stores near you, but try Charlotte Russe, Forever 21, Etsy.com They all have cute accessories. And try Claires!


----------



## Nali1987 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not an accesories kind of girl. I'm wearing my hair in defined curls (body shop curlboosters) with or without a headband this week!


----------



## janda (Jul 7, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I too had been looking for a moisturizng spritz/prodcut that I could use daily. Especially so was I in need due to the fact that I have to baggy with product overnight to have moist hair during the following day. Well sometimes, I just put on my satin cap and am not in a "baggying" mood. Since I usually baggy with S-curl, Qhemt Biol Amla & Olive heavy cream or QB Cocoa Tree detangling ghee and seal with coconut oil, I feel the need to shampoo more often due to the product load.
> 
> Well, I've found a staple that my girlfriend posted on her blog and it works 100%, not to mention it defines my curl pattern like nobody's business! Plus, I got use up products that were practically still new, but my hair didn't like them on their own.
> 
> ...


  I've been using a similar concoction. I bought a rosewater glycerin mix from Whole Foods and added aloe vera, some ayurvedic oils and a blob of HS 14 and 1 ( trying to find a way to use it up). I think I'll try adding an essential oil. I use this or Wen replenishing spray for my wet-buns. I haven't tried it for my curls.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 7, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> I just spent TOO long of a time in the bathroom trying to figure out how to style my Li'l-'fro...  Finally decided to just moisturize and apply growth aid; threw two headbands on and now I'm heading out the door...
> 
> Anyone know where to buy cute and unique hair accessories?
> 
> me~



My BC left me shorter in the front than I anticipated (I've always had bangs).
I went to the fabric store the other day and got an assortment of material each 1/4 of a yard.  There was a sale but each one cost on average  $1.

I now have a scarf/headband for every mood outfit!

-trying to attach pics


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 7, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> My BC left me shorter in the front than I anticipated (I've always had bangs).
> I went to the fabric store the other day and got an assortment of material each 1/4 of a yard. There was a sale but each one cost on average $1.
> 
> I now have a scarf/headband for every mood outfit!
> ...


 
Nice idea!  And your little child in the background is just TOO adorable!!

me~


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 8, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> hey! did s-curl not measure up to your new concoction??? i was living off the testimonies of s-curl so i've ordered tons (cheaper online) and also the rose water
> 
> I just didn't expect the rosewater combo to beat the s-curl (i simply expected i would be less sticky, less residue )<---"date" purposes lol!


 
Yes, this new concoction keeps moisture until the next day with "no drip", so your date would be fine.   Don't get me wrong, I've been using S-curl since I was relaxed, it works wonders. But on my dry, natural hair, I can't use it to keep my twa moisturized alone, I have to add a product and seal.  I am loving the rose water, it's a keeper in my staples!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 9, 2010)

Esthi777 said:


> I'd like to join?! *raising hand very high from the back of the classroom*



 u remind me of ms. berry on for the love of Ray-J


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 9, 2010)

quick question, to go from BC to WL by 2013 how do i know if i am on track? like if i have 2 inches of hair in 6 months i should be where? how long should it take me to reach neck, chin, shoulder etc. in order to meet my goal.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> quick question, to go from BC to WL by 2013 how do i know if i am on track? like if i have 2 inches of hair in 6 months i should be where? how long should it take me to reach neck, chin, shoulder etc. in order to meet my goal.




I don't know if I'm answering your question but I believe our hair grows a 1/2 inch a month. So calculate that way.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 10, 2010)

yup! you did! thanks


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 10, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> My BC left me shorter in the front than I anticipated (I've always had bangs).
> I went to the fabric store the other day and got an assortment of material each 1/4 of a yard. There was a sale but each one cost on average $1.
> 
> I now have a scarf/headband for every mood outfit!
> ...


 

Thanks for THE CONTRIBUTION!!!

I love this idea! I need a pink headband, I been wearing alot of pink this summer.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody else here hate shampoo? My natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo day!!! I am a co-washer for LIFE!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jul 10, 2010)

now that i am in the right thread   here is my update, anyway tonight is pre-poo night an tomorrow i will wash and dc. I haven;t shampooed for a few weeks so I will hit the shampoo. I also discovered recently that my hair takes weeks to recover from shampoo so I have started shampooing 1-2x a month max.

x stella


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok so can I join now? *grins*

I Bc'd lastnight and I have mostly 2 inches of hair and the middle is 3inches.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 10, 2010)

I"m ready to take my crochet braids out. Once I take them out, I'm gonna put another set right back in.


----------



## Lishaboo (Jul 10, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Anybody else here hate shampoo? My natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo day!!! I am a co-washer for LIFE!



Try Devacurl No poo......it's great for removing buildup and not drying your hair out.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 11, 2010)

i still am finding texlaxed ends.... ridiculous lol
i cut about an inch in some places, 1/2 inche in others

i may do another inch to ensure myself i've gotten it all   smdh


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 11, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Anybody else here hate shampoo? My natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo day!!! I am a co-washer for LIFE!


never liked any????

what about Elasta QP creme conditoning?

miss jessie's creme de la creme??? (heard it was amazing)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2010)

i big cut 4/10 can i join please


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 11, 2010)

Val said:


> Ok so can I join now? *grins*
> 
> I Bc'd lastnight and I have mostly 2 inches of hair and the middle is 3inches.


 
YES! I will add you soon, welcome! Join the conversation! I was so happy to see your BC thread!



Lishaboo said:


> Try Devacurl No poo......it's great for removing buildup and not drying your hair out.


 
I think I am going to have to try other options.


tHeHaIRLaB said:


> never liked any????
> 
> what about Elasta QP creme conditoning?
> 
> miss jessie's creme de la creme??? (heard it was amazing)


I can look into these!



lamaria211 said:


> i big cut 4/10 can i join please


 
Yes, let me know how many inches your hair is!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 11, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> now that i am in the right thread  here is my update, anyway tonight is pre-poo night an tomorrow i will wash and dc. I haven;t shampooed for a few weeks so I will hit the shampoo. I also discovered recently that my hair takes weeks to recover from shampoo so I have started shampooing 1-2x a month max.
> 
> x stella


 
YES! I feel your shampoo pain. I can not afford to have dry hair for days after shampoo. I am going to seriously look into these no-poos.


pookaloo83 said:


> I"m ready to take my crochet braids out. Once I take them out, I'm gonna put another set right back in.


 I was thinking about braids until I get enough hair to put in a ponytail/mini puff but for now when I don't feel like making my curls shine and pop I wear my cute new short wig.


tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i still am finding texlaxed ends.... ridiculous lol
> i cut about an inch in some places, 1/2 inche in others
> 
> i may do another inch to ensure myself i've gotten it all smdh


Can you use clippers with a large guard that's what I did, I think I used the two inch guard?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 11, 2010)

I got frustrated today and decided my problem has to be a need to clarify, so I did with baking soda, then shampooed again and then followed up with roux porosity control, then used infusium, then condish, CURLS were back to life again. I am really learning my natural hair now and it hates this hard water we have in my area!


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 11, 2010)

I hit 5 months post chop today!!!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 11, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> I hit 5 months post chop today!!!


 
  

me~


----------



## *Knotty_By_Nature* (Jul 11, 2010)

Just checking in!

I just remeasured my hair yesterday and I am no longer at 1 inch...I'm now at 2 inches!  Whooo hooo!!

Today is my hair day...so I'm getting ready to clarify and deep condition my hair! Be back later!


----------



## janda (Jul 11, 2010)

*Knotty_By_Nature* said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> I just remeasured my hair yesterday and I am no longer at 1 inch...I'm now at 2 inches!  Whooo hooo!!
> 
> Today is my hair day...so I'm getting ready to clarify and deep condition my hair! Be back later!


 
Yeah!!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 12, 2010)

just checking in, everything is going good no set backs.


----------



## fluffylocks (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought I posted last week but i guess it didnt go through-anyway, I want to join. 


My last relaxer was around the end of December 2009. 

I big chopped 4/21/2010.

I have hair from 3"-4" 

Regimen (I have to get consistent now, because I havent been )

1-2x a week: Shampoo (cream of nature, design essentials, elasta qp 
                   Deepconditon ( ORS replenish, design e, skala, silicon mix)

Daily: Moisturize (Carefree)
         Oil (coconut oil) 
...thinking about baggying

Every Month: Thinking about doing henna treatments for shine, if not I'll do clear rinses and/or color rinses. If I decide not to mess with henna, I may do clear rinses more frequently (I need to research first though)

Every 2 months: Aphogee hard protien treatment

After I reach alittle past shoulderlength i'll do a good trim, and then probally trim every 3 months 


Im not sure of my hair type-At first I thought it was 4a/4b, I had no curl pattern, just small curls and some zig zags sprinkled
Now since a couple of days ago I have alot of curls, in between pencil and penspring size, but still some areas with no curls-
But I keep it wrapped and smushed really tight all the time,- So I dont know if thats the reason and I dont know if when it gets longer and I start wearing it out/playing with it if I'll see more curl defenition.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 13, 2010)

Val said:


> Ok so can I join now? *grins*
> 
> I Bc'd lastnight and I have mostly 2 inches of hair and the middle is 3inches.


 
CONGRATULATIONS VAL!!  Welcome to the natural side!  There are a lot of threads and posts on keeping moisture in our TWAs, you may notice its much more thirsty.  Let us know if you need any help.



lamaria211 said:


> i big cut 4/10 can i join please


 
Welcome Lamaria!



Evallusion said:


> I hit 5 months post chop today!!!


 
Congrats Evallusion!  In three months I'll be where you are and I can't wait to see the growth. 



pookaloo83 said:


> I don't know if I'm answering your question but I believe our hair grows a 1/2 inch a month. So calculate that way.


 
Pookaloo83, you're ready to get out of braids and I'm ready to get into them.  I "stress" about my hair so much, I almost just stare at it in hopes to see growth.  No ma'am, I am outta order, I need to put it away and let it do its thing.  So next Saturday, micros here I come.  I'm going to try the Crown & Glory method for braids.  I'll see how it goes.

Pics tomorrow, it will be 2 MONTHS POST BC!!  Wow, time flies when you're having "fun".


----------



## Adaj (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi All,
Please count me in.  I BC'd yesterday, July 12, 2010.  I have 0 inches.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 13, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Pookaloo83, you're ready to get out of braids and I'm ready to get into them. I "stress" about my hair so much, I almost just stare at it in hopes to see growth.  No ma'am, I am outta order, I need to put it away and let it do its thing. So next Saturday, micros here I come. I'm going to try the Crown & Glory method for braids. I'll see how it goes.
> 
> Pics tomorrow, it will be 2 MONTHS POST BC!! Wow, time flies when you're having "fun".


 

I'm ready to see my progress! I kinda miss my hair.


----------



## empressaja (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to join.
BC'd: June 2010
Current length: 1 inch stretched
Hair type: 4a 

Routine: Rinse every other day just spray w/ water or co-wash ( Suave Almond Shea) depending on how it feels.
Wash/Clarify w/ bentonite or Dr. Bronner's Castille soap: Only when build up it present.
Deep Condition: Weekly w/ Cholesterol 1 hour
Moisturize and seal daily: Qhemet and SSF spray.

This may change as my hair grows and it's need change.

This is going to be a hard challenge, but we can do it!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 14, 2010)

Birdie, I will add you soon!!

*BTW, I will update the challenger list about twice a month but if you have not posted or PM'd your length in inches and are not 100% natural you will not be added.*

Contact me or Pookaloo if you have any questions!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 14, 2010)

I am bored with TWA today, but it is too hot for my short wig, so I am going to just wash n go!!! HHG.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm wearing my signature curly puff today...and feelin' good, son! LOL


----------



## janda (Jul 14, 2010)

Wet bun for me today as usual.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 14, 2010)

Bored with my hair this week, but THANK God looks like it likes the occasional NO manipulation!  

Gonna wash and condition today, and whilst I have the conditioner in, I'm gonna be a CLEANING MACHINE !

Let's grow, TEAM!

me~


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 14, 2010)

Still wearing my puff. I've come to realize how much less dense I thought my hair actually was initially  Thank God I am 4b with my density. You can't tell it it's a hollow cloud until you try to touch my puff and find out that your hand somehow found my scalp I've also found that my hair is EXTREMELY easy to straighten without heat. I found out by banding, which I started two weeks ago. Kind of strange... But anwho, I LOVE the results. I didn't know how much hair (well just 4 inches) that I had until I banded. Now if I don't it'll look like I have a fade after just waking up (the power of shrinkage)  

All in all, I'm loving the current length of my TWA and am starting to feel like I might actually miss it a little when I get to the BAA stage. 

Oh and last week I did my third indigo treatment (first time with quality indigo ). My hair didn't get the blue-black look that I was looking forward to but it is JET BLACK (its blacker than my black headbands ). So I'm a happy camper 

Now if only I could overcome this HIH syndrome. It's starting to cause a lot of breakage. It's become a REALLY bad habit  I NEED HELPPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 14, 2010)

2 more weeks and i do my 1 month length check!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 14, 2010)

I totally understand what you mean about straightening 4b hair without heat! it has a tendency to look "tough" at times but once you start working with it you realize its really softer and more manageable than it looks,


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> Still wearing my puff. I've come to realize how much less dense I thought my hair actually was initially  Thank God I am 4b with my density. You can't tell it it's a hollow cloud until you try to touch my puff and find out that your hand somehow found my scalp I've also found that my hair is EXTREMELY easy to straighten without heat. I found out by banding, which I started two weeks ago. Kind of strange... But anwho, I LOVE the results. I didn't know how much hair (well just 4 inches) that I had until I banded. Now if I don't it'll look like I have a fade after just waking up (the power of shrinkage)
> 
> All in all, I'm loving the current length of my TWA and am starting to feel like I might actually miss it a little when I get to the BAA stage.
> 
> ...



The bolded is me all the way!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 14, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm ready to see my progress! I kinda miss my hair.


 Me too... We will get it back bigger, longer and better!TOGETHER!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 14, 2010)

I am doing DD's hair tonight, I think some pretty braid style, she was wearing a cute puff the past few days. I will simply co-wash and get ready for bed.


----------



## fluffylocks (Jul 15, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> Still wearing my puff. I've come to realize how much less dense I thought my hair actually was initially  Thank God I am 4b with my density. You can't tell it it's a hollow cloud until you try to touch my puff and find out that your hand somehow found my scalp I've also found that my hair is EXTREMELY easy to straighten without heat. I found out by banding, which I started two weeks ago. Kind of strange... But anwho, I LOVE the results. I didn't know how much hair (well just 4 inches) that I had until I banded. Now if I don't it'll look like I have a fade after just waking up (the power of shrinkage)
> 
> All in all, I'm loving the current length of my TWA and am starting to feel like I might actually miss it a little when I get to the BAA stage.
> 
> ...


 

How often have you been banding or how long does it last once you do it?
Do you do it overnight?
What products do you put on it?
And what kind of rbberbands or strips do you use for it? 

Do you do the indigo with henna or alone?


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello All,

Just checking in!

I have a question for those of you that shampoo.
With your hair being so short do you sill shampoo in sections or just shampoo your whole head.

I tried shampooing in six sections but I might need some more practice


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 15, 2010)

dcohen1217 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in!
> 
> ...


 

I just shamppo the whole head. I can't avoid it, since it's so short.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 15, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I just shamppo the whole head. I can't avoid it, since it's so short.


 same here. actually i have never sectioned my hair....


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 15, 2010)

fluffylocks said:


> How often have you been banding or how long does it last once you do it?
> Do you do it overnight?
> What products do you put on it?
> And what kind of rbberbands or strips do you use for it?
> ...




I band my hair once every 4 days. It lasts a good week but I band more often because it helps with tangling. And yes I do it overnight. However, once I left the ouchless goody bands in my hair for less than an hour and it had the same effect. I use different products each time. I think the LTR leave-in works the best for me (or shea butter). I make sure to seal the ends with some type of oil. 

This last time I did henndigo (10% henna 90% indigo) and then afterwards do straight indigo. I really wanted that blue black look I plan to do just the 10/90 henndigo for now on though.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 15, 2010)

I took my braids out yesterday. My hair was above my eyebrow, now it's underneath it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 15, 2010)

I tried adding some yogurt to my conditioner, letting it sit in my hair for about 15 minutes.....I didn't see any change till I added my gel this morning...it made my curls hang down, which would be great if my hair was longer. Not so much on 3-4 inches of hair. I like my puffy hair a lil better at this stage.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 17, 2010)

How's everybody doing?!  I put in another set of crochet braids in again today. I may do these braids off and on until I hit my 1 year mark and see where my hair falls. It will be 1 yr for me in April.


----------



## janda (Jul 17, 2010)

Things are going ok with me. I'm DCing 2x's/ week alternating with protein treatments per the Cathy Howse regimen. I'm co- washing almost everyday & doing wet buns and occasional WnGo's.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 18, 2010)

Today I wore a wig for the first time in ages...Just got some KBB hair milk...also got some free  root awakening and lorea'l (sulfate free line) samples in the mail.  I will try em out tomorrow...getting bored with my hair


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 18, 2010)

it's me against these slip knots
over moisturized as well.... moving towards braids


----------



## Vintageglam (Jul 18, 2010)

just made a new bo-braz half wig.  Hubbie who is not usually fussed about my half wigs loves it  

think i will do an overnight pre-poo and  then henna and indigo my hair overnight.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 18, 2010)

I deep co-washed my hair today, and moisturized with my moisturizer!  I used a conditioning cap, and kept these lovely locs heated using my body heat.  Hair hasn't been having problems and has been doing some amazing things, like showing a sister major texture!  YOU GO HAIR!!!  

me~


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

Peeking in to say hello  and keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 19, 2010)

Just moisturized my hair with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 followed by a Aveeno Leave-in Treatment.  Hair is feeling nice!

Gonna try a new style with my TWA by using small clips.  Will post pics if they turn out nice.

me~


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in mini twists and rocking Oakland Girl as a PS.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am struggling with my natural hair. I don't know what to do with it, I'm bored, and I'm itching to relax it again.  I'm dying for it to grow longer and I feel like it's growing so slow but it isn't.  I just miss my long hair.....


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 19, 2010)

explosiva9 said:


> I am struggling with my natural hair. I don't know what to do with it, I'm bored, and I'm itching to relax it again. I'm dying for it to grow longer and I feel like it's growing so slow but it isn't. I just miss my long hair.....


 
You just have to get used to it. Get a wig, try little twist or get it braided.
Even if you relax your hair your just going to have two inches of relaxed hair and still no length. It will get better.



On another note, I can't stop playing in my hair. I try to find every excuse to condition it or play in it.
I'm about to be like pook and get some braids. That should help for a little bit.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 19, 2010)

i just dc'd and hot oiled my hair. it feels so soft and moisturized. but i also feel like i am never going to reach my mini goals and ultimate goal.


----------



## B3e (Jul 19, 2010)

Checking in.
So, I'm still washing my hair (cw or shampoo/wash) 2-3x a week and my hair looks and feels lovely in these yarn braids. I started just sealing with africa's best/almond/ or evoo after wringing out the water. Simple first day then spraying a leav-in and sealing the next day until wash day. So far my hair appreciates the simplicity.

Current dilemma: my braids don't look like they're going to last 8 weeks...its only been 4wks I'm repairing my edges this week. I think my lhcf ocd/add is kicking in so I can't decide whether to keep pushing for 8wks or take them down @ wk6 and find a wig. I have a little over .8 of an inch of growth so its not like I have 2 inches of growth or anything but I'm just uneasy. When do you decide it's time for a fresh set of braids? I mean it's 8hrs of my life to put new yarn braids in, but is that too much too soon? Am I being irrational? Takes about 1hr to repair my edges so its not a chore, I just can't get my hands out of my hair so then I think about it more and more in an exaggerated manner. 

Is it safe to let it grow out to more than 1" in the middle? The edges tend to twist and are delicate so I understand having to repair them, but if the rest of my hair isn't tangling/twisting...can I leave it alone or should I push for 6wks per install and be happy w/ that? Sorry I know these are dumb questions.


----------



## n_lucky (Jul 19, 2010)

explosiva9 said:


> I am struggling with my natural hair. I don't know what to do with it, I'm bored, and I'm itching to relax it again.  I'm dying for it to grow longer and I feel like it's growing so slow but it isn't.  I just miss my long hair.....



Checking in

I miss my hair too. I feel very unfeminine right now. erplexed

I can't wait to get some length back.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jul 19, 2010)

I would like to join, this challenge is sooooo up my alley.

BD date:  April 13, 2010

3-3.5 inches of hair, I'm pretty sure my texture is 3c/4a (mostly 4a).  This is my 3rd and FINAL time going natural.  My hair just simply thrives much bteer in it's natural state.

I have been wearing a weave since I BC, it's a easy protective style.  This is my second install done June 29, 2010.  I use 12" Remy Goddess hair, straight.  I wash every 1-2 weeks and when I remove the install I get a REALLY good wash and deep condition under my steamer.

OP this topic is great, thank you.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally found something that my hair likes:  Jheri Curl Juice (the yellow/gold bottle with red writing)!!!

I'm so excited.  I apply it after washing it and my twa stays moisturized ALL DAY!  No dryness, flaking, crunchiness or greasiness.  I'm so happy!  Yay!


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey I wanna join!

My hair is about 4 inches exactly

Its 4b may have some 4a but not sure. 

I am going to go to fotki and update it and will be back in here in a couple to give you guys the link as well as more information after I have read through some more pages!!!!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Everyone:

Here are some pics of what I've done with my TWA thus far. Just a couple of pics really...  The second pic is of me trying flat twists for the first time...  I'll have to try a bit harder, but I am excited to be trying new things, y'all!  You may not be able to make it out clearly, but just squint!  



explosiva9 said:


> I am struggling with my natural hair. I don't know what to do with it, I'm bored, and *I'm itching to relax it again*. I'm dying for it to grow longer and I feel like it's growing so slow but it isn't. I just miss my long hair.....


 
Fight the itch, sister! LOL!! You can do it. Your hair will love you for the break, and your scalp will hug you on a daily basis!! What has helped me is researching some TWA styles. This thread had some very encouraging links...



me~


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 19, 2010)

moved to spin off thread


----------



## Afrolatina (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi ladies!
I hope its not too late to join- this is my first post here under a different name (I was more a lurker with my other screename lol but oh well!) and have been following this challenge for a minute and i'd love to join up.

This is all familiar (yet somewhat old) territory for me...Just this past January, I was 36 inches (waist length for me) with 3C hair....very happy with my curls and, for once, happy with me. A family friend (can I even call her this) intentionally butchered me and, long story short, placed some sort of chemical irritant in my hair and it fell out in clumps leaving sizable bald patches everywhere. Now i'm 3.5-4 inches long- first starting out with a patchy buzz cut (my scalp was burning everywhere) now growing it out...sigh. It was really hard for me, and it still hurts...because I couldn't rationalize what I did to this woman (2nd time ever meeting ever in life) that would make her hurt me..but i'm trying to fix this now.

I'm hoping that by the end of 2013 i'll have either full waistlength or tailbone length hair. I'm hoping to get this by maintaining a diligent routine of using only natural and organic (basically harsh chemical free) products, oils, creams washing every other day, baggying and wrapping my hair at night and, at some point, cornrowing it.

I unfortunately don't have my pictures on this comp, but, I will definitely add them tomorrow! But I fully intend to update this as often as possible! Thanks OP for such an incredible and inspirational thread!

ETA: If anyone wants to hear my full regimen, just ask! I figured I wouldn't waste the space lol


----------



## Janet' (Jul 20, 2010)

What a great thread!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 20, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I took my braids out yesterday. My hair was above my eyebrow, now it's underneath it.


GREAT!



Evallusion said:


> Today I wore a wig for the first time in ages...Just got some KBB hair milk...also got some free root awakening and lorea'l (sulfate free line) samples in the mail. I will try em out tomorrow...getting bored with my hair


 Let us know about the samples!!!


lp318lp said:


> Just moisturized my hair with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 followed by a Aveeno Leave-in Treatment. Hair is feeling nice!
> 
> Gonna try a new style with my TWA by using small clips. Will post pics if they turn out nice.
> 
> me~


 
Pics are always nice!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 20, 2010)

deltagyrl said:


> Finally found something that my hair likes: Jheri Curl Juice (the yellow/gold bottle with red writing)!!!
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. I apply it after washing it and my twa stays moisturized ALL DAY! No dryness, flaking, crunchiness or greasiness. I'm so happy! Yay!


I am for happy for you!



lp318lp said:


> Hey Everyone:
> 
> Here are some pics of what I've done with my TWA thus far. Just a couple of pics really... The second pic is of me trying flat twists for the first time... I'll have to try a bit harder, but I am excited to be trying new things, y'all! You may not be able to make it out clearly, but just squint!
> 
> ...


Great advice, nice styles!



explosiva9 said:


> I am struggling with my natural hair. I don't know what to do with it, I'm bored, and I'm itching to relax it again. I'm dying for it to grow longer and I feel like it's growing so slow but it isn't. I just miss my long hair.....


 I hope you don't relax this is a natural challenge, fight the urge and CHALLENGE YOURSELF TO BECOME A WSL NATURAL!!!!
On another note I haven't even thought about relaxers since my BC.


wanji said:


> Checking in.
> So, I'm still washing my hair (cw or shampoo/wash) 2-3x a week and my hair looks and feels lovely in these yarn braids. I started just sealing with africa's best/almond/ or evoo after wringing out the water. Simple first day then spraying a leav-in and sealing the next day until wash day. So far my hair appreciates the simplicity.
> 
> Current dilemma: my braids don't look like they're going to last 8 weeks...its only been 4wks I'm repairing my edges this week. I think my lhcf ocd/add is kicking in so I can't decide whether to keep pushing for 8wks or take them down @ wk6 and find a wig. I have a little over .8 of an inch of growth so its not like I have 2 inches of growth or anything but I'm just uneasy. When do you decide it's time for a fresh set of braids? I mean it's 8hrs of my life to put new yarn braids in, but is that too much too soon? Am I being irrational? Takes about 1hr to repair my edges so its not a chore, I just can't get my hands out of my hair so then I think about it more and more in an exaggerated manner.
> ...


 I used to wear my braids forever just repairing the edges and that's it.


moore.1506 said:


> Okay Op here are some better details...
> 
> Im in the middle of a big transition Im moving to China so I decided to start fresh and BC. I was APL and never cut my hair before EVER. Now im trying to get it together.
> 
> ...


 HELLO!! Thanks for the info! But for some reason your hair looks longer than 3-4 inches did you measure? Just curious! Nice hair BTW!!!



Afrolatina said:


> Hi ladies!
> I hope its not too late to join- this is my first post here under a different name (I was more a lurker with my other screename lol but oh well!) and have been following this challenge for a minute and i'd love to join up.
> 
> This is all familiar (yet somewhat old) territory for me...Just this past January, I was 36 inches (waist length for me) with 3C hair....very happy with my curls and, for once, happy with me. A family friend (can I even call her this) intentionally butchered me and, long story short, placed some sort of chemical irritant in my hair and it fell out in clumps leaving sizable bald patches everywhere. Now i'm 3.5-4 inches long- first starting out with a patchy buzz cut (my scalp was burning everywhere) now growing it out...sigh. It was really hard for me, and it still hurts...because I couldn't rationalize what I did to this woman (2nd time ever meeting ever in life) that would make her hurt me..but i'm trying to fix this now.
> ...


 
Sorry your hair experienced trauma. You are in the right place for growing it back. HHG!


----------



## Afrolatina (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeahhh it was a nightmare..
just goes to show you probably should NEVER let anyone touch your hair...
even well intentioned people (which she wasn't but jus sayin lol) can sabotage! Thank you- definitely looking forward to getting started! HHG to you too!


----------



## Blkrose (Jul 20, 2010)

I would like to join I BC May 2010 and im currently 2 inches stretched. Im currently in braids and will submit pics once I take them out.


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 21, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> HELLO!! Thanks for the info! But for some reason your hair looks longer than 3-4 inches did you measure? Just curious! Nice hair BTW!!!


 
Im so sorry Prettyeyes, I mis-measured and I belong in the spin-off. I will erase my post so it won't take up room. My baderplexed


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 21, 2010)

just checking in. i have added dc with hot oil treatment into my regim. hopefully this will help.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 21, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> just checking in. i have added dc with hot oil treatment into my regim. hopefully this will help.



HAVE YOU or anyone ever used a STEAMER with their hot oil treatments???  I'm wondering about this concept.... despite my already doing it


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 21, 2010)

dcohen1217 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in!
> 
> ...


not nearly enough hair to section... plus i'm trimming frequently b/c of texlaxed ends (so its getting even shorter)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 21, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> Checking in
> 
> I miss my hair too. I feel very unfeminine right now. erplexed
> 
> I can't wait to get some length back.



can you ladies rock some braids or twists right now?  until it grows out?


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 21, 2010)

So... I was wondering why my hair was starting to itch and act all crunchy, but thank GOD I decided to confer with my LHCF sisters. I searched the threads and discovered a thread on the topic of "crunchy hair" from back in 2004.

One sister replied (GENIUS): Everytime she hears the phrase "crunchy hair" she immediately thinks of a moisture/protein imbalance. After reading her reply, I thought... I'm due for an Aphogee Protein Treatment soon, but what protein have I put in since then? As I continued working, it dawned on me! I have an Aveeno Leave-in Treatment that could be fortified with amino acids and other protein elements that could be doing the damage.

Oh, well, time to modify my regimen to get my protein/moisture balance back on track. :wink2:

BTW - I'll be putting my hair into cornrows on Saturday, and will be posting pics afterwards. I'm really excited!     

They will look something like the attached pix. *Does anyone know how to I can wash and moisturize in this particular style?  Also, how long would YOU recommend anyone to keep cornrows in?* THANKS, CHICAS!

me~


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 21, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> They will look something like the attached pix. *Does anyone know how to I can wash and moisturize in this particular style?  Also, how long would YOU recommend anyone to keep cornrows in?* THANKS, CHICAS!
> 
> me~




Yes. you can wash your hair like that. You may get the frizzies though. I've seen people usually keep braids like that in for 2 weeks.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 21, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> So... I was wondering why my hair was starting to itch and act all crunchy, but thank GOD I decided to confer with my LHCF sisters. I searched the threads and discovered a thread on the topic of "crunchy hair" from back in 2004.
> 
> One sister replied (GENIUS): Everytime she hears the phrase "crunchy hair" she immediately thinks of a moisture/protein imbalance. After reading her reply, I thought... I'm due for an Aphogee Protein Treatment soon, but what protein have I put in since then? As I continued working, it dawned on me! I have an Aveeno Leave-in Treatment that could be fortified with amino acids and other protein elements that could be doing the damage.
> 
> ...


 
i've heard of people washing the hair in cornrows while wearing a stocking cap or doo-rag to reduce fuzziness or frizz


----------



## Afrolatina (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Ladies!
Below are my pictures. The 1st is a shot of where I was back in January- one of the last pictures I had long hair in, the 2nd is after I was forced to bc/lost my hair (you can see balding in some areas), the 3rd is me currently. I also attached a pic that has more texture and length going on, but was taken around last October or so and doesn't feature how long my hair was- just me messing around lol. Shoot i'm ready to jump in!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 22, 2010)

Afrolatina said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Below are my pictures. The 1st is a shot of where I was back in January- one of the last pictures I had long hair in, the 2nd is after I was forced to bc/lost my hair (you can see balding in some areas), the 3rd is me currently. I also attached a pic that has more texture and length going on, but was taken around last October or so and doesn't feature how long my hair was- just me messing around lol. Shoot i'm ready to jump in!


 
I know how you feel.  I was losing my mane back in 2009 and did my BC on March 22, 2009.  I have yet to post my pics, but I will one day.  Also, I too hadn't seen much growth so that is why I am in this challenge.  I would LOVE to be WL by 2013 in an ALL NATURAL way!!  

Be encouraged, sister.  We'll all get there with consistency and support. 

Additionally, just wanted to let you all know that I clarified yesterday and trimmed my mane.  It felt good!  I also had to fight my inner scissor-happy-alter-ego!  LOL!!  I slathered my ORS Deep Penetrating Conditioner on with my conditioning cap and let that bad boy sit.  Rinsing it out was GREAT and my texture is on the up-and-up.  I also sealed it with my Haitian oil and put my MN in this morning.  Braids are a-comin' so I had to get my scalp ready.

Today's style:  Puff and two headbands

me~


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 22, 2010)

*CHALLENGER LIST HAS BEEN UPDATED!!!*


*BTW, I will update the challenger list about twice a month but if you have not posted or PM'd your length in inches and are not 100% natural you will not be added.*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 22, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *CHALLENGER LIST HAS BEEN UPDATED!!!*
> 
> *.*


 
HEY SIS!!    1st... thanks so much for the mesg, I initially was like frizz?  eco styler gel?  I don't know .... I must have asked you something about frizzy hair and forgot.  My hair is frizzy usually but although I wear my hair to family's houses, store (under a hat) etc I never where my "styled" anywhere.  I'm 6'0" tall and wearing around a TWA is just asking for gul's to slide me their number!    But naah, honestly I have a huge thing of eco styler gel in the fridge... I mixed with aloe juice as well as aloe gel, but I never use it.  I don't style my hair... don't feel it's at length....look that i'm use to.  I will be braiding or kinky twisting it soon.  The ONLY REASON it's not up now is my scalp issues and I wash/cowash every single day.  EVERY single day.  Very beneficial as in moisturizing (water)...as well as conditioning, but the manipulation could be costing me strands of hair.  I don't comb daily...or rarely really.  

But thanks so much, I'm learning my hair (also still have a few strands to cut).  I'll use the styler gel when I get into styling more.


----------



## n_lucky (Jul 22, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> can you ladies rock some braids or twists right now?  until it grows out?



No, my hair's less than an inch right now...

But I feel with every millimeter it grows ,

 I like it more.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 23, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> HEY SIS!!  1st... thanks so much for the mesg, I initially was like frizz? eco styler gel? I don't know .... I must have asked you something about frizzy hair and forgot. My hair is frizzy usually but although I wear my hair to family's houses, store (under a hat) etc I never where my "styled" anywhere. I'm 6'0" tall and wearing around a TWA is just asking for gul's to slide me their number!  But naah, honestly I have a huge thing of eco styler gel in the fridge... I mixed with aloe juice as well as aloe gel, but I never use it. I don't style my hair... don't feel it's at length....look that i'm use to. I will be braiding or kinky twisting it soon. The ONLY REASON it's not up now is my scalp issues and I wash/cowash every single day. EVERY single day. Very beneficial as in moisturizing (water)...as well as conditioning, but the manipulation could be costing me strands of hair. I don't comb daily...or rarely really.
> 
> But thanks so much, I'm learning my hair (also still have a few strands to cut). I'll use the styler gel when I get into styling more.


 
Hey twin! Yes, you mentioned somewhere a problem with frizz and since our hair is so similar, mine also is frzzy/fluffy, so the ecostyler fixes that right up! I will post pics soon! So yeah remember that when you want curl definition!!!


----------



## Fiyawerks (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know if this challenge is at it's max, but I'd love to join..I just bc 7/22..I have about 2 inches of hair.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 23, 2010)

*Let's start talking about our Product/Technique/Style of the Month for August!*

*What have you been doing, what is working?? Anything really making this phase easier or helping with growth or retention?*


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 23, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *Let's start talking about our Product/Technique/Style of the Month for August!*
> 
> *What have you been doing, what is working?? Anything really making this phase easier or helping with growth or retention?*



i just switched up my regime. I mix my doo gro oil with my shea butter, and i am still using beemine growth serum everyday. I also make sure i wear my bonnet. I dont need my hair getting any shorter. I also cut down to washing every other day instead of everyday. And i am not switching any products till i use them all...which will probably be in december.


----------



## Fiyawerks (Jul 23, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *Let's start talking about our Product/Technique/Style of the Month for August!*
> 
> *What have you been doing, what is working?? Anything really making this phase easier or helping with growth or retention?*


 

I really don't know what to do  my efforts are pretty much trial and error. I cowash daily with Suave coconut condish and spritz with a mixture of the jheri curl spray(in the gold bottle) rosemary oil, water, and TW mist.

I'm getting a quick weave on a cap in 3 wks, will keep in for 3 weeks, and possibly get twist extensions after that.

I need help posting pictures, my texture shot is in my profile picture; could someone type me please, and give me regimen feedback.


----------



## janda (Jul 23, 2010)

Not much has changed for me. I'm still wet bunning under my phony pony. My regimen is still changing as I'm trying out different things. Right now I'm shampooing with a Ayurvedic shampoo bar 2 times a week and following up with a DC 2X/week. One of those sessions is with protein. I'm using the Cathy Howse recipe with Aveda DR as the base. Moisturizing DC has been Bee Mine (not sure of the smell but it makes my hair soft) and Wen Remoist (which really seems to be making my hair stronger). On non-shampoo days, I'm co-washing usually with Wen SAM. I do scalp messages a few times per week with Indian oils. I moisturize at night with Bee Mine Juicy and seal with coconut oil. Leave ins for my wet buns--usually a pump or 2 of Wen mixed with Aloe Vera Juice but I just got the Hairveda Whipped Jelly so I'm experimenting with that.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 26, 2010)

Still in my crochet braids. This is my second set. I plan to do my 3rd set next week.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *Let's start talking about our Product/Technique/Style of the Month for August!*
> 
> *What have you been doing, what is working?? Anything really making this phase easier or helping with growth or retention?*



Right now, I'm on a 30 day/ 1 month personal twist challenge (July 18 - August 18).  I can never keep my hair twisted for long because I am always playing in it so this is really a challenge for me.  But its day 8 and I'm still going strong, go me!!!  I'm wearing a wig over my twists, by the way.

I absolutely HATE the TWA phase...I can not explain to you how much it annoys me.  This is why I always cut my hair...I've done around 7-10 chops...yeah, you heard right...BUT I am determined not to touch my hair this time around...and I'm happy to say that this is the longest I have gone without cutting my hair since 2007.  GO ME!!!!!!!!!

*Since I'm twisted, I'm not using many products:*
Any shampoo
Cholesterol (DC)
Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Leave In Spritz/Spray
Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
JBCO

So twists, with a wig over top is my plan for retention and for keeping my hand out of my hair. 

**Oh, and I twist my hair every Sunday.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 26, 2010)

explosiva9 said:


> I am struggling with my natural hair. I don't know what to do with it, I'm bored, and I'm itching to relax it again.  I'm dying for it to grow longer and I feel like it's growing so slow but it isn't.  I just miss my long hair.....



Hang in there, girl.  What about extensions?  Maybe a wig? Just until you get through this phase.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 26, 2010)

I washed my hair for the first time while in the crochet braids with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat. My scalp is nice and cold.  It feels so clean! I was afraid to wash while in them, thinking the hair would slip out.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jul 26, 2010)

For the month of August I had planned to take my weave down around the 12th and get some silky dreads put in, they look fabulous but the lady is booked til mid-Sept  Soooooo, I guess I'll get my hair re-weaved with the 12inch remi goddess (my staple style)  and I'll keep that in appr 8 -10 weeks.  I really wanted these silky dreads for my cruise but ah well.  I'm still washing my hair/weave once/week cause I work out really hard and I'm a scalp sweater, lol.  My routine at this point is pretty boring.

Come on ladies, what do you have planned??


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

I was able to put my hair in 8 corn rows today so you know it has grown quite a bit!
I been wearing a wig for the most part and it is so easy to wig it I may keep this up for while!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

Texture shots! 3 months post BC! 3c/4a combo!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi ladies.  Looks like I'm finally in the right thread.  I've been over in the spin off thread posting like I belong there. lol. This is my puff.  Type 4a in the back and 4b everywhere else.  Last relaxed Dec. 09 and BCed earlier this year.  I'm 3 inches and counting.  This is my third time going natural.  I never make it pass APL before I relax so thank God for the support this time.  2013 will be here before you know it. Then we'll have a whole set of new issues.  We'll be whining about how much hair we have then.  LOL.

Love the hair Prettyeyes. It's beautiful! What's your hair type?


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 28, 2010)

This is my PS (twists) for the next few weeks.  I'm using MTG as a growth aid every other day.  My twists are still pretty tight so I spray my scalp with S Curl activator for relief.  Cleaning my scalp with Seabreeze instead of washing.  I need to make these
stretch so no washing for me.  Ummmm...what else?  I'm just keeping it simple.  I plan to roll into WL hair without a whole lot of hooplah! .;-)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 29, 2010)

I have just been co-washing with Suave professionals sleek or almond and shea butter conditioner2-3 times a week, moisturizing with my juice spray, and using ecostyler as my styling product with longaid activator underneath. I baggy every night as well. I'm wanting to get braids for the fall/winter, but I don't know when I will....


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 29, 2010)

I Bced a few days ago, so now I can join!

Length:around 4-5 inches stretched.
Texture: 4a/3c I think, and some loose wave kink fuzz 

Regimen: For now, I'm continuing to wear cornrows under halfwigs..I'll prob be doing this for a _looonng_ time...Shampoo 2x a month, cowash 2x a week, moisturize braids daily, DC when I rebraid. I don't have a set in stone regimen or product list.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say I think twa phase is very easy as far as maintenance but I am starting to miss my hair. Not my relaxer just the length. Oh well, still in corn rows and wigging it!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 29, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> This is my PS (twists) for the next few weeks. I'm using MTG as a growth aid every other day. My twists are still pretty tight so I spray my scalp with S Curl activator for relief. Cleaning my scalp with Seabreeze instead of washing. I need to make these
> stretch so no washing for me. Ummmm...what else? I'm just keeping it simple. I plan to roll into WL hair without a whole lot of hooplah! .;-)


 Lovely got more pics and or a how to???


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 29, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Just wanted to say I think twa phase is very easy as far as maintenance but I am starting to miss my hair. Not my relaxer just the length. Oh well, still in corn rows and wigging it!




i don't miss relaxed hair at all sis
however, the tangles and shyyyte  has really started to peeeve a sista off!  THEREFORE, i'm in phase II, absolutely NOOOOOOO loose hair!  This means simple twists for now (try shea butter, oil, and WN or scurl), nooooooo more washing while hair is loose...... braids, kinky twists, etc.  

I really am in awe of how much a tiny winy ARSE afro can #1 shed so much, #2 ITCH (scalp) RELENTLESSLY, and #3 tangle and produce knots sooooooooo goyt dayuuuuum much
sorry ladies for the rant!

So so much for my lazy arse routine; i've been cutting, and cutting, and cutting.  Last nite was the last straw, I cut an 2.5 inch knot with at least 30+ strands of hair intertwined

so yes... loving the natural state, not the tangles
I over moisturize a lot so this may be partially an issue
Also the way my hair coils, It has always tangled and shed (THE VERY REASON I REFUSED SALONS THE LAST 20 YRS)
just surprised it's still doing so WITH SO LITTLE HAIR GOING ON!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 29, 2010)

i'm pretty much gonna set my scalp on fire for this darn itching

that's one reason i'm selling all of my jbco, I never got this type of itch until i began using essential and natural oils
I think either jbco or peppermint oil is the culprit.... betting on the first


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 29, 2010)

one more thing!  yes ladies i'm on a hair rant today

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE AVID WEAVE & BRAID WEARERS (like myself) .... be cautious if you are new (like myself) the the area of caring
for natural hair.  I recognize clearly from other practices that if I continue to 
wear protective styles (i.e. installs) and never get use to caring for my own
natural hair state... when we do reach our goal of WL, we are highly subject to more setbacks simply b/c the issues we run into and need to iron out will
be new to us 
I am itching to install kinky twists, but with all of the unusual issues i've been having with the natural twa, I need to perfect those in order to not end up in the setback thread

IF WE STICK TOGETHER IN THIS CHALLENGE.... NONE OF US SHOULD END UP IN THE SETBACK THREAD


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 29, 2010)

Afrolatina said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Below are my pictures. The 1st is a shot of where I was back in January- one of the last pictures I had long hair in, the 2nd is after I was forced to bc/lost my hair (you can see balding in some areas), the 3rd is me currently. I also attached a pic that has more texture and length going on, but was taken around last October or so and doesn't feature how long my hair was- just me messing around lol. Shoot i'm ready to jump in!


 
MAY I ASK WHAT CAUSED THE HAIR LOSS AND WHAT YOU DID TO WORK ON IT?  (pm me if better)  your thinning looks similar to something i've incurred before!  also, gorgeous hair!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 29, 2010)

SSSSSSSSOOOOOOO GLAD TO SEE WE'RE STILL HANGING IN THERE!!!      I don't miss relaxed hair, but I definitely miss length.  I just got a micro braid install last weekend, so for now, I'm good.  I can't wait to see my progress in October, but I'll be covering it up and protective styling through winter.  So far I don't mind at all-- I love just moisturizing and growing while keeping it versatile.

We got this girlz!  I'll be posting pics of my micros soon--I'm loving my two shades of color!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> This is my PS (twists) for the next few weeks. I'm using MTG as a growth aid every other day. My twists are still pretty tight so I spray my scalp with S Curl activator for relief. Cleaning my scalp with Seabreeze instead of washing. I need to make these
> stretch so no washing for me. Ummmm...what else? I'm just keeping it simple. I plan to roll into WL hair without a whole lot of hooplah! .;-)


 

VERY, VERY NICE TWISTS!!!!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 30, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Lovely got more pics and or a how to???









Lol.  As in how not to look crazy?  Nope.  I just go for it and pray it works out.  LOL.  But I just did this like box braids.  I braided until the point that my hair ended then I twisted.  Easy for now because my hair is short. When it gets longer, I guess I'll be confined to tree braids.  But I do have a picture for you.  : 

What I realized is that the type of hair I used makes my hair look more like locs instead of twists.  I thought that but it was confirmed by an ex today who grabbed my hair and said, "What are these deadlocks?" I told him to get his hand outta my hair!  LOL. But if you look closely at the hair over my shoulder then you can see what I mean.  I'm ok with it though.  I love locs.  Just no guts to grow them.   So now I have yet another option.  Next time I'll look for the kinky twist hair.  I'm done rambling.  LOL

And by the way, Prettyeyes, I know what you mean about the length.  I miss mine too which is why I have chosen to wear all my extensions long.  Our hair will be back in NO time...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 30, 2010)

I AM JUST CLARIFYING THAT I DO NOT MISS MY RELAXER BUT I MISS THE LENGTH OF MY HAIR!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 30, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i don't miss relaxed hair at all sis
> however, the tangles and shyyyte  has really started to peeeve a sista off! THEREFORE, i'm in phase II, absolutely NOOOOOOO loose hair! This means simple twists for now (try shea butter, oil, and WN or scurl), nooooooo more washing while hair is loose...... braids, kinky twists, etc.
> 
> I really am in awe of how much a tiny winy ARSE afro can #1 shed so much, #2 ITCH (scalp) RELENTLESSLY, and #3 tangle and produce knots sooooooooo goyt dayuuuuum much
> ...


 
WOW sorry you are dealing with all of this! Maybe taking a break with the twists will be good for you HTH!


----------



## candida1121 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> This is my PS (twists) for the next few weeks. I'm using MTG as a growth aid every other day. My twists are still pretty tight so I spray my scalp with S Curl activator for relief. Cleaning my scalp with Seabreeze instead of washing. I need to make these
> stretch so no washing for me. Ummmm...what else? I'm just keeping it simple. I plan to roll into WL hair without a whole lot of hooplah! .;-)


 
^^^Love, love, love this! Especially the fact that they resemble locs. So pretty!


----------



## candida1121 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, *takes deep breath* I'm ready to join. I have 3 inches of hair since my BC on July 4th (Independence Day!). I'm so ready!


----------



## janda (Jul 31, 2010)

candida1121 said:


> Okay, *takes deep breath* I'm ready to join. I have 3 inches of hair since my BC on July 4th (Independence Day!). I'm so ready!



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jul 31, 2010)

Prettyeyes, your hair is absolutely GORGEOUS, beautiful, beautiful curls.  Do you have any product in your hair or is that from a fresh wash and conitioner??


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 1, 2010)

candida1121 said:


> Okay, *takes deep breath* I'm ready to join. I have 3 inches of hair since my BC on July 4th (Independence Day!). I'm so ready!



Welcome and congrats on your BC!!  What's your game plan?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 1, 2010)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Prettyeyes, your hair is absolutely GORGEOUS, beautiful, beautiful curls. Do you have any product in your hair or is that from a fresh wash and conitioner??


 
Thank you so much! I co-washed and added a bit of gel. Pic on pg 16 of this thread if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 1, 2010)

candida1121 said:


> Okay, *takes deep breath* I'm ready to join. I have 3 inches of hair since my BC on July 4th (Independence Day!). I'm so ready!


 
Welcome to lhcf and the challenge! Pm me anytime!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 1, 2010)

Last relaxer was Oct 2009, and I always said I would NEVER, EVER bc...

then one night I got ridulously impatient, as I'm prone to do...and snipped a lil bit off.... I giggled with thrill... then proceeded to hack away at my head .  It felt so good! I was on an adrenaline high for 2 days, 

then realized I didn't know what the heck to do with my little fro.erplexed 

I got some expert guidance from one of the rockstars here at LHCF , and it's been a love affair with my hair ever since! 

absolutely LOVE my natural hair, mad I didn't do it sooner, and now ridiculously impatient to have more of it. 

Then to add icing to my cake, I see this thread!!! Can't believe it popped up when it did, just what I need right now...Thanks, Prettyeyes! *Please sign me up if it's not too late.* My bc was in June (the 23rd or thereabouts, but didn't keep track because I was on that euphoric high).

I have an average of about 4 inches all around, give or take an inch in some places. will likely end up shorter before getting longer, since I can't seem to obtain an even cut and tend to get a scissor-happy when trying. 

I need lots of guidance, so thanks again and I'm looking forward to all the support!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Texture shots! 3 months post BC! 3c/4a combo!



Your hair texture kinda looks like mine .


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 1, 2010)

Good Morning!!!

I would like to be a part of this challenge!  My last relaxer was December 5, 2009 and the idea was to BC on December 5th of this year.  Well, I BC last night and although I was a little surprised by the TWA, I feel very free and know I made the right decision for my hair!

I am committed to growing my hair to waist length!  

I need to go back and check the rules to see what else I need to be posting.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 1, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Your hair texture kinda looks like mine .


 Yeah, you are a 3c/4a combo, you have quite a bit of bigger curls  and some coils. I seen you in the 4a type thread and meant to PM you to join us in the 3c/4a thread where I think you will see you have hair twins and cousins LOL!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 1, 2010)

*AUGUST 2010 TECHNIQUE OF THE MONTH:FREQUENT CO-WASHING*

Co-washing is simply washing your hair with conditioner and skipping the shampoo. Great for new BCer's who face dryness. Great for moisture!! Many think great for growth!!

Please feel free to *CONTRIBUTE PICS/NAMES *of your fave condish for co-washing throughout the month!






















This challenge is a lot of work to maintain, show love by thanking the Product/Technique/Style of the Month Post!!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Aug 1, 2010)

I love Joico K-pak Hydrating Intense conitioner.  Do you ladies steam with your DCs?


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 1, 2010)

I use the ORS Olive Oil Deep Penetrating Conditioner to Deep Co-wash.  I don't use a steamer, but I do use a conditioning cap.  It probably works just as good as a regular old shower cap, but you know...  I am like, "Hey?!  Go all the way on this journey!!"  

me~


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 1, 2010)

i want to join please!!! @4in i bc in 04/2010


----------



## janda (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive been co-washing just about everyday. Usually I use Wen but I also like TJ's Tea Tree and Peppermint, Skala Ceramides & 100% Pure milk & honey conditioner.
Neek-a-Nator  I wish I had a steamer. May eventually have to bite the bullet and buy one.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Aug 1, 2010)

Janda, I absolutely LOVE my steamer and I think it's sooooooo worth the money.  I bought mine in Dec and this is the *only* way I deep condition noe.  It makes a HUGE difference with the manageability of my hair and the softness is great.


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 2, 2010)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

*REMINDER, I will update the challenger list about twice a month but if you have not posted or PM'd your length in inches and are not 100% natural you will not be added. Join in the discussion as soon as you post your length. WELCOME!*

Contact me or Pookaloo if you have any questions! 
__________________


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I straightened my entire head of hair today for the first time as a natural, YAY me! It took a while, I am not sure if I will post pics now or wait until I update, but you will eventually see them!


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Prettyeyes, I'm sorry I should have read the first page.


Stats:
I am 100% Natural as of 7.31.10
My last relaxer was 12.5.09
My hair is probably about 2 inches in certain spots and about 3 inches in the back.  How do I measure?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi guys! How's everyone doing? I wanna try Wen. Does anyone here like it? I've been doing little length checks here and there, but there's been little change. I'm just gonna leave it alone and not think about it. I blew my hair out Saturday night and I put it in a puff. I wasn't satisfied with it my length yet, so I put my crochet braids back in. Everytime I take out my braids I shampoo with Tea Tree Triple Treat by Giovanni and DC with Aussie Moist or Aussie's 3 min miracle.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Pookaloo, wen is really nice. I need some too!


----------



## janda (Aug 2, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Hi guys! How's everyone doing? I wanna try Wen. Does anyone here like it? I've been doing little length checks here and there, but there's been little change. I'm just gonna leave it alone and not think about it. I blew my hair out Saturday night and I put it in a puff. I wasn't satisfied with it my length yet, so I put my crochet braids back in. Everytime I take out my braids I shampoo with Tea Tree Triple Treat by Giovanni and DC with Aussie Moist or Aussie's 3 min miracle.



I'm a Wen-a-holic. I have my whole family using it. I alternate between the SAM & Fig. I use it as a co-wash and a leave-in. I also use the Re-moist DC which makes my hair feel stronger every time I use it. I buy it from QVC. I stocked up during his last sale on qvc.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

divinefavor said:


> Thanks for the clarification Prettyeyes, I'm sorry I should have read the first page.
> 
> 
> Stats:
> ...


 
No problem, it happens all time. Those measurements are fine.

WELCOME NEW NATURAL!!!


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 3, 2010)

This is my first post ever, though I've been lurking on threads for about a year. I want to join! I just BC'ed last month and I'm loving being natural. I have about 1" - 1.5" of hair at the moment. My last relaxer was in March 2010.

I've found some good products for my hair. And I'm loving the journey right now. So, I'm really excited about this challenge.


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you!  I'm glad to be aboard!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 3, 2010)

It must be BC season!

RayRayFurious WELCOME NEW NATURAL!!

I am still wigging it a lot otherwise just a wash n go.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, so here are some pics I took about a week or two after my bc. This is just a WNG that I hadn't finger-fluffed yet. 

 

I keep my all my regimens as simple as possible . My current conditioning regi:

1) cowash almost daily(on the days I don't, I at least rinse and detangle). I use Suave Naturals for this.

2) Shampoo and dc weekly, but only because I swim weekly and must wash out chlorine, otherwise, I'd only use shampoo once a month. I dc with ORS

3) My favorite conditioning technique is a honey-based prepoo , try to do it weekly, but it's so messy, I put if off sometimes.


----------



## BananaClipQueen (Aug 5, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge please. My BC was done in May 2010 @ 2 inches. 
My hair is currently in kinky twists


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 5, 2010)

checking in...

BC'd last month to 4 inches.  Kept hair in finger twist most of the time last month.  Cowashed and set with conditioner and scurl every 3 to 4 days.

looks like I measure an inch longer.  I need to get back in the habit of taking pics every month

this month I want to mix it up and bun half the time if I can find a way to keep my fly away piece down.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 6, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> checking in...
> 
> BC'd last month to 4 inches. Kept hair in finger twist most of the time last month. Cowashed and set with conditioner and scurl every 3 to 4 days.
> 
> ...


 hip hip hooray!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 6, 2010)

HoneyMama said:


> Ok, so here are some pics I took about a week or two after my bc. This is just a WNG that I hadn't finger-fluffed yet.
> 
> View attachment 75236 View attachment 75238
> 
> ...


 
Pretty!!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 6, 2010)

This was taken on Wednesday when I took my braids off


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 7, 2010)

Val said:


> This was taken on Wednesday when I took my braids off


 To me it is looking longer already!


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 7, 2010)

HoneyMama said:


> Ok, so here are some pics I took about a week or two after my bc. This is just a WNG that I hadn't finger-fluffed yet.
> 
> View attachment 75236 View attachment 75238
> 
> ...




Very pretty!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 7, 2010)

As for the August technique of the month, I will be cowashing with Aussie Moist.  When I am finished with that, I will cowash with Suave Tropical Coconut.

I recently showed my new boyfriend my natural hair and much to my surprise, he LOVES it.  He likes it better than the wigs and headwraps so I have been cowashing daily and rockin '"wash & puffs".  I will post pictures on the 11th when I am 6 months post chop.


----------



## deltagyrl (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm 1 month post BC and I have about 2 inches up top.
Curious as to what others do about shaping issues...

Still struggling with dryness though.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, the BC bug has definitely been out this summer!!   My hair is still braided up, two weeks today and believe it or not, I already miss touching my curlie ques.    It's like at almost 3 months post bc, I so used to my twa. 

I finally finished a few bottles of conditioner, so I can say that I officially really like Organix Tea tree & peppermint, AO White Camellia and Hello Hydration for my co-washes.  When I take my braids down and clarify, I can't wait to try Aussie Moist.  I REALLY, REALLY need to get rid of the PJism and stick to a hand full of products.

PrettyEyes, I can't wait to see your straighten pics.


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 7, 2010)

checking in! my hair is getting so thick and growing. no more brreakage! yay! im going to be braiding up my hair in two weeks.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 7, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> This is my PS (twists) for the next few weeks. I'm using MTG as a growth aid every other day. My twists are still pretty tight so I spray my scalp with S Curl activator for relief. Cleaning my scalp with Seabreeze instead of washing. I need to make these
> stretch so no washing for me. Ummmm...what else? I'm just keeping it simple. I plan to roll into WL hair without a whole lot of hooplah! .;-)


 

Niiiiiiicccceeee TWISTS!!!  The size looks perfect, not too big, not too small.  I'm with you on no washing, just scalp cleaning.  This morning, I tried the ORS Herbal Cleanse and my scalp felt great and the q-tips showed the removed residue.  We can do this!!  Trying to hide my hair until December!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've attached the pics of my microbraids I'll be rocking until October.  I can't wait to see the growth I'll retain!  I hope it's worth it.  I'm really missing putting my hands in my curls. LOL 


I didn't realize the last pic attached.  Well, since it did, it's my last pic taken July 4th of my baby twa!  Wow, October 18th will be 3 1/2 months of growth!  Should be good stuff.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Aug 8, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've attached the pics of my microbraids I'll be rocking until October. I can't wait to see the growth I'll retain! I hope it's worth it. I'm really missing putting my hands in my curls. LOL
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the last pic attached. Well, since it did, it's my last pic taken July 4th of my baby twa! Wow, October 18th will be 3 1/2 months of growth! Should be good stuff.


 Your TWA looks absolutely FAB!!!!!!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 8, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> To me it is looking longer already!


I thnk so too.....I thought it was just me and my excitement


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 8, 2010)

deltagyrl said:


> I'm 1 month post BC and I have about 2 inches up top.
> Curious as to what others do about shaping issues...
> 
> Still struggling with dryness though.


Mine is not shaped perfect because my 3c hair has less shrinkage and looser curls than my 4a hair but I just blend it and go!



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Yes, the BC bug has definitely been out this summer!!  My hair is still braided up, two weeks today and believe it or not, I already miss touching my curlie ques.  It's like at almost 3 months post bc, I so used to my twa.
> 
> I finally finished a few bottles of conditioner, so I can say that I officially really like Organix Tea tree & peppermint, AO White Camellia and Hello Hydration for my co-washes. When I take my braids down and clarify, I can't wait to try Aussie Moist. I REALLY, REALLY need to get rid of the PJism and stick to a hand full of products.
> 
> PrettyEyes, I can't wait to see your straighten pics.


 Thanks


lovely_locks said:


> checking in! my hair is getting so thick and growing. no more brreakage! yay! im going to be braiding up my hair in two weeks.


 !!!


KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've attached the pics of my microbraids I'll be rocking until October. I can't wait to see the growth I'll retain! I hope it's worth it. I'm really missing putting my hands in my curls. LOL
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the last pic attached. Well, since it did, it's my last pic taken July 4th of my baby twa! Wow, October 18th will be 3 1/2 months of growth! Should be good stuff.


Looking good...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 8, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> As for the August technique of the month, I will be cowashing with Aussie Moist. When I am finished with that, I will cowash with Suave Tropical Coconut.
> 
> I recently showed my new boyfriend my natural hair and much to my surprise, he LOVES it. He likes it better than the wigs and headwraps so I have been cowashing daily and rockin '"wash & puffs". I will post pictures on the 11th when I am 6 months post chop.


 
Do what works!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 8, 2010)

*I trimmed about 1/4 inch a while back meant to document it here as per challenge rules, so now you know!*

I did this cause I felt it was strange hair in like two spots some call it "scab hair" it seemed a bit processed like maybe had a bit of chemical (I mean a centimeter) so I just cut 1/4 inch all around to keep it even and to be sure, I would rather be safe than sorry and the curls have behaved  perfect ever since.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 8, 2010)

Trim update:

Just took about a half an inch off the longer areas...trying to shape-up, but still looks a bit un even... oh well! 

Like most naturals, I've found that I have got different hair types all over my head, so I doubt, I'll ever shape very evenly. But...it'll be ALL GOOD when I'm waistlength, right?  Until then, I gotta put these scissors down...I get to clip-happy.

With this trim, though I think most of what I took off was some relaxed hair up near the front and crown that I missed with my bc...hard to tell, because my hair is so straight there....but that's a story for another day.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing new with me. Still in the crochet braids. My hair is really itching though. Gonna try and wash it tonight. I don't really want to, because I don't wanna mess up the hair.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 9, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Nothing new with me. Still in the crochet braids. My hair is really itching though. Gonna try and wash it tonight. I don't really want to, because I don't wanna mess up the hair.


 
I miss crochet braids I wore them all the time in HS. I washed them all the time but I was never too woried about if they got a bit fuzzy cause I would just gently brush the edges and tie down with a scarf while the hair was still damp and the next morning they looked great!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2010)

i want in this challenge pleassssse i am 100% natural and i bc in april 2010


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 11, 2010)

*6 MONTHS POST CHOP*

I'm 6 months post chop today.  I believe my hair is between 2 1/2 to 3 inches...I  stopped measuring because "a watched pot never boils".  I've been doing my "wash and puffs" and will continue to do so until I get some twists or braids...I need a protective style asap!  I've stopped buying things and I'm using what I have on hand until Qhemet has her black friday sale in November.   I'm starting to find some splits in my hair...not happy about this...Other than that, everything is cool.

*Here's a before and after:*
1st pic is day on (Feb 11, 2010)
2nd pic is 6 months post chop (August 11, 2010)


----------



## Adaj (Aug 12, 2010)

*1 Month Post Chop*

Hi All!

Today is officially my one month nappiversary! I'm still excited about this natural hair journey.  I have been co-washing daily with conditioners like Suave Coconut & Suave Almond Shea Butter.  They are ok--nothing to rave about, IMO.  I also tried HE HH--my hair did NOT like that at all  It made my hair dry!  Last night, though, I tried GIOVANNI SMOOTH AS SILK DEEPER CONDITIONER, AND all I can say is WOW! It made my hair so smooth...I'm in love I think Giovanni is my official co-wash conditioner.  I have been moisturizing 2x a day with ORS Carrot Oil and sealing with Castor oil.  I have attached my first pic of my BC (7/12/10) and my 1 month pic (8/12/10).  I'm not sure if I see a difference.  HHG!
*BIG CHOP*



*ONE MONTH POST CHOP*


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok I think I hit the point where I need to stop looking at other people's progress and pictures because I just want my hair to be long. like right now!
I think I'm going to braid my hair up this weekend. Nothing fancy because I cant keep my hair in braids for longer than two weeks without them starting to itch or me wanting to take them out. oh well

Keep growing ladies
Stay strong!


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: 6 MONTHS POST CHOP*



Evallusion said:


> I'm 6 months post chop today. I believe my hair is between 2 1/2 to 3 inches...I stopped measuring because "a watched pot never boils". I've been doing my "wash and puffs" and will continue to do so until I get some twists or braids...I need a protective style asap! I've stopped buying things and I'm using what I have on hand until Qhemet has her black friday sale in November.  I'm starting to find some splits in my hair...not happy about this...Other than that, everything is cool.
> 
> *Here's a before and after:*
> 1st pic is day on (Feb 11, 2010)
> 2nd pic is 6 months post chop (August 11, 2010)


 did i tell you i hate you and your fast growing hair i cant wait to see you whenn you hit your year mark! omg it will be long!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: 6 MONTHS POST CHOP*



lovely_locks said:


> did i tell you i hate you and your fast growing hair i cant wait to see you whenn you hit your year mark! omg it will be long!



LOL.  I believe we are neck and neck.  I can't wait to hit that year mark either!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 12, 2010)

Everyone is doing so well!!!!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 16, 2010)

Where is everybody?  Post up...I need hair porn!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing new here... I just dream of the day I can wear a bun again or even just a ponytail/puff!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 16, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Nothing new here... I just dream of the day I can wear a bun again or even just a ponytail/puff!



Lol, I know what you mean.  I'm over here dreaming too


I was getting so bored with my hair I had to get it braided before I "did something" to it.  I'm hoping to have these last for at least 4 weeks.

*These are the only 3 products I will be using on these braids:*
Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Leave-in Spray
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
Castor Oil
*And if I feel the need to wash my hair, I will just rinse it with plain old water.*


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 16, 2010)

i wanna join! my last relaxer was November 25th 2009, i BC'd March 25th, 2010...i measured my hair the otherday and it was 4 inches in the front, about 4.5 inches in the back.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 18, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Lol, I know what you mean. I'm over here dreaming too
> 
> 
> I was getting so bored with my hair I had to get it braided before I "did something" to it. I'm hoping to have these last for at least 4 weeks.
> ...


 Nice braids!!


iri9109 said:


> i wanna join! my last relaxer was November 25th 2009, i BC'd March 25th, 2010...i measured my hair the otherday and it was 4 inches in the front, about 4.5 inches in the back.


 Pretty hair, I will update the challenger list soon ladies!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 18, 2010)

*Anyone make any major changes to their regi now that they are natural? I* am pretty much done with poo except maybe once a month or a few times a year to clarify. I mean poo does NOTHING good for my hair. My new poo that I will use the next time is low in sulfates so I think it won't be as bad but I STILL AIN'T USING IT OFTEN.

Some of the items that I need I am actually out of and I haven't been shopping for my special stuff since I BC'd. *I wasted all them good products on that doggone relaxed hair that I swept up in the trash, oh well, I try to think of it this way that relaxed hair was my GUINEA PIG, now my natural hair only gets the tried and true GOOD STUFF!*

I also know that I need a lot less products. I am simplifying all the time, trying to use stuff up and give things away.

*OH AND LADIES DO NOT FORGET THIS IS A GROWTH CHALLENGE FOCUS ON YOUR GOALS!!!!*


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a re-post...I posted in the wrong BC to WL thread!

Hi everyone!!!

I've started doing ACV rinses (I've only done it 2 times since being natural). The verdict's still out on this one. I'm not sure what it's supposed to do, but I'm sure it's really good for my scalp and will contribute to stimulating growth!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 18, 2010)

POOKALOO-- I am noticing some ladies falling off on keeping us updated...this is a WSL ride or die BOOTCAMP challenge.* Where da HAIL they at???* I guarantee that the people that post at least kinda regularly in here for support will be the ones that actually reach WSL during this challenge. *Yeah, I SAID IT!*


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 18, 2010)

:gunner7: LOL


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 18, 2010)

*Lets Get Serious!!!*

^^^Exactly!  In regards to growth, thats why I'm in braids.  If I keep my loose hair out, I'm going to keep playing in it and slowly break it all off.  And since I paid 50 bucks for these things (which I NEVER do), I'm gonna keep them in till FOREVER AND A DAY.  I'm gonna get my money's worth!!

So in regards to styles/growth, I'm going to continue getting cornrows/braids/kinkytwists until I can't stand it anymore.  It would be awesome if I can stay in a protective style until March.  Everytime I take my hair down, I will let it rest for a week/two and then get it redone.  So thats the plan.  If I stay PS'd until March, that an opportunity for 3 inches of hair...THATS SIX INCHES ALL AROUND....and MY NATURAL HAIR HAS NEVER BEEN THAT LONG BEFORE...So I really, really, want to do this.

*Wish me luck ladies.*

*My regimen while in a PROTECTIVE STYLE, I will be using three products daily:*
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Leave-in Spray
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
**And if I feel the need to wash my hair, I will only rinse it with plain water**

*My regimen when I take my hair down and wear it loose in between Protective Styles:*
Shampoo with Renpure Organics Moisture Shampoo (red bottle)
Deep Condition with Taliah Waajid's Herbal Conditoner
Use Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Spray as a Leave-In/Mister
Moisturize with Oyin Handmade's Whipped Pudding
Seal With JBCO


I have a bunch of products on deck that I am trying to use up (namely moisturizers), so once I run out of one, I will post up with whatever I replace it with.

Ummm...yeah...thats it...


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 18, 2010)

Your cornrows are really nice!

I had cornrows for about 5 weeks before I BC'd and I absolutely love it as a protective style!  I'm actually thinking about getting them again, I wanted to try kinky twists.  However, I like the price tag of cornrows much better $55 compared to about $190.

Did you have to blow dry your hair before getting the cornrows put in?  I'm wondering if my TWA is too short right now for cornrows.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 18, 2010)

divinefavor said:


> Your cornrows are really nice!
> 
> I had cornrows for about 5 weeks before I BC'd and I absolutely love it as a protective style!  I'm actually thinking about getting them again, I wanted to try kinky twists.  However, I like the price tag of cornrows much better $55 compared to about $190.
> 
> Did you have to blow dry your hair before getting the cornrows put in?  I'm wondering if my TWA is too short right now for cornrows.



Thanks!!  Thats why I got the cornrows, they were cheaper and it only took and hour and 15 minutes.  I didn't want to sit in that chair all day.  And they look so nice.

I didn't have to blow dry my hair before I got it braided and I have about 2 1/2 - 3 inches of hair.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi ladies!  I was one of the naughty ones that haven't been checking in  One of the reasons is because I'm fairly new and don't know how to post pics.  I started out at 2 in on my swirly and 4in on my bangs.  I believe I'm 3.5 in on my swirly now and 5.5 in on my bangs.  If someone could help me out on how to post pictures, I can post them.  Thanks!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Esthi777 said:


> Hi ladies!  I was one of the naughty ones that haven't been checking in  One of the reasons is because I'm fairly new and don't know how to post pics.  I started out at 2 in on my swirly and 4in on my bangs.  I believe I'm 3.5 in on my swirly now and 5.5 in on my bangs.  If someone could help me out on how to post pictures, I can post them.  Thanks!



*This is how I post pics:*

Click "go advanced" to post.  In the toolbar of the post box you will see a paperclip (its next to the font, size, color, etc).  Click the paperclip and add the pictures as attachments from your computer.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks evallusion for helping me with the pictures and iri9109 for the idea on how to measure!!  Here you go!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 18, 2010)

Esthi777 said:


> Hi ladies! I was one of the naughty ones that haven't been checking in One of the reasons is because I'm fairly new and don't know how to post pics. I started out at 2 in on my swirly and 4in on my bangs. I believe I'm 3.5 in on my swirly now and 5.5 in on my bangs. If someone could help me out on how to post pictures, I can post them. Thanks!


 Okay, click POST. When the reply page opens, scroll down past text box. You'll see the Additional Options box. within that box, there's a Manage Attachments tab. Press it, and a dialog bog will pop up. click browse, choose the photo from your hard drive, click okay, and then click upload. when you've uploaded the pics, close that box, scroll up to text box, and click Submit Reply.

You also have the option to upload pic into a photo album here on your profile. But that's a lesson for another day .

HTH


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 18, 2010)

HA HA!  Thanks Angeleyez!  I think we were posting at the same time.  I got it up but will have to take you up on the photo album lesson, hehehe...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 18, 2010)

Esthi777 said:


> Thanks evallusion for helping me with the pictures and iri9109 for the idea on how to measure!! Here you go!


 Looks like it's growing! Pretty!


----------



## candida1121 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> Welcome and congrats on your BC!! What's your game plan?


 

I'm wigging it up from now until next summer. It'll be difficult since I can never seem to keep my hands out of my hair, or keep a style more than a few days to a week. I'll be cowashing weekly, juicing twice daily,and sealing with EVOO.


----------



## Vintageglam (Aug 18, 2010)

still here pretty eyes 

Been really busy recently so I have got very hair lazy. I basically just pre-poo and wash and DC once a week.  I moisturise as needed which is ususally about 1-2x during the week in addition to on wash day so in total about 2-3x week.  Other than that I wear my wig daily and take it off as soon as I get home. When I have the time I also do a midweek co-wash if I have the time and patience.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 18, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> POOKALOO-- I am noticing some ladies falling off on keeping us updated...this is a WSL ride or die BOOTCAMP challenge.* Where da HAIL they at???* I guarantee that the people that post at least kinda regularly in here for support will be the ones that actually reach WSL during this challenge. *Yeah, I SAID IT!*




I have been coming in this thread everyday but not posting. I know! Bad pook!  But I notice not too many people posting! I will be bumping this thread up daily now. Some people forget they are in challenges. So I will give ya'll a pass! 


As for me, I have not been doing anything new. Still have these crochets in. I' about to take them out once my lacefront comes in the mail. Then I will baby my hair for a while under the wig and then put the crochets back in. I'm hiding my hair for a year. April 26th of next year will be a year for me. I just recently did a blow out. I posted that in the Newly natural thread, but I'll post them here to in a sec.

ETA: Here are the pics http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11799070&postcount=1196


----------



## Duchesse (Aug 18, 2010)

I meant to join when I BCed a few weeks ago.

I have about 4-5 inches, my last relaxer was Sept.24. I'm so serious about this right here. I had a glorious dream that I'll never forget. I had curly APL hair that stretched to my waist...it was glorious.

I'm planning on wigging it for the next year, it's what I did during my transition and I think it'll help me out.

My hair type is primarily 4a, thin strands, kinda cottony. I'll post closer pics as well as length later. I would love if I can find a twin.

As far as regimine, just washing, conditioner, moisturizing, and rebraiding. That's it. I'm getting back on my vits and protein shakes, makes a difference.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 18, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I have been coming in this thread everyday but not posting. I know! Bad pook!  But I notice not too many people posting! I will be bumping this thread up daily now. Some people forget they are in challenges. So I will give ya'll a pass!
> 
> 
> As for me, I have not been doing anything new. Still have these crochets in. I' about to take them out once my lacefront comes in the mail. Then I will baby my hair for a while under the wig and then put the crochets back in. I'm hiding my hair for a year. April 26th of next year will be a year for me. I just recently did a blow out. I posted that in the Newly natural thread, but I'll post them here to in a sec.
> ...


 
It is turning into a BAA!!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been getting good growth and retention i love it! You know how i know my hair has been growing? I was out side and the wind blew and i thought that a bug grazed my ear, but it was my hair! Lol! I actually have to tuck my hair behind my ears! LOVE IT!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll try to post more  . I bought some HE Totally Twisted condish to try out tonight. I've been puffin' daily and baggying at night, so I also bought some large Conair Snap Clips to try out some frohawks or something, LOL.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> I have been getting good growth and retention i love it! You know how i know my hair has been growing? I was out side and the wind blew and i thought that a bug grazed my ear, but it was my hair! Lol! I actually have to tuck my hair behind my ears! LOVE IT!


 
LOL!!!  I cracked up at this, partly because I hate bugs and could picture myself about to knock my brains out if something grazed my ear.  Yes, your hair is growing!! 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'll try to post more  . I bought some HE Totally Twisted condish to try out tonight. I've been puffin' daily and baggying at night, so I also bought some large Conair Snap Clips to try out some frohawks or something, LOL.


 
Will you PLEASE post a picture of what hairstyles you do with the clips?  I am going to be looking for everything to try with a bit more length and not being able to do WNGs.  I wanna keep it cute this fall too.  I am even considering color in December. 



Evallusion said:


> Thanks!! Thats why I got the cornrows, they were cheaper and it only took and hour and 15 minutes. I didn't want to sit in that chair all day. And they look so nice.
> 
> I didn't have to blow dry my hair before I got it braided and I have about 2 1/2 - 3 inches of hair.


 
I think we're almost the same length, so I'm glad to know you were able to get cornrows.  At the least, I want to rock them under some wigs I'll be using for my protective styles.




Prettyeyes said:


> *Anyone make any major changes to their regi now that they are natural? I* am pretty much done with poo except maybe once a month or a few times a year to clarify. I mean poo does NOTHING good for my hair. My new poo that I will use the next time is low in sulfates so I think it won't be as bad but I STILL AIN'T USING IT OFTEN.
> 
> Some of the items that I need I am actually out of and I haven't been shopping for my special stuff since I BC'd. *I wasted all them good products on that doggone relaxed hair that I swept up in the trash, oh well, I try to think of it this way that relaxed hair was my GUINEA PIG, now my natural hair only gets the tried and true GOOD STUFF!*
> 
> ...


 
SAME HERE!!  If I could find a few staples, I can really focus on the idea that "less is more".  I've found a daily spritz with glycerin, but soon I won't be able to leave the house with a wet head.  So I'll need an oil or water based cream that will moisturize and keep down the frizz factor too.  

I've found oils that I love and conditioners, I just need to simplify and locate that one daily moisturizer that enhances curl and moisturizes.  Most products that enhance curl also add hardness, so I'm still on the trial and error level.


----------



## MsBizness (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm IN! This is exactly what I needed....

Currently 4inches 100% Natchal

Will continue wearing cornrows under wig until ???

Cowash every other day, poo/dc 1x wk, moisturize daily.

So excited! Can't wait to see everyone's progress a year from now


----------



## Chantelle09 (Aug 19, 2010)

Way past shoulder length, almost like a mermaid. Next year hopefully it will be down to the floor. 

http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk & satin pillowcases, hair wraps & more...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 19, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> *Will you PLEASE post a picture of what hairstyles you do with the clips?*  I am going to be looking for everything to try with a bit more length and not being able to do WNGs.  I wanna keep it cute this fall too.  I am even considering color in December.



I sure will


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 19, 2010)

Per request, here's my 'do with clips, will give a review later.


----------



## CICI24 (Aug 19, 2010)

My last relaxer was August 5 2009. I big chopped in March 10.
I am currently 5-6.5 in all over.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 19, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Per request, here's my 'do with clips, will give a review later.



I like it!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 19, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> POOKALOO-- I guarantee that the people that post at least kinda regularly in here for support *will be the ones that actually reach WSL *during this challenge. Yeah, I SAID IT!


 
yup,  I'm hoping being active makes the difference!

Well, I betsta get to postin', then. Update:

I've just discovered Joico moisturizing conditioner. Used it this morning, and my hair felt like butter! Might use it to replace my cheapy Suave once or twice a week. I don't really think I need to use it daily, since I don't really have a dryness problem. It's good stuff! 

Also, just dropped a small fortune on an FHI flat iron so that when Dec updates are due, I can straighten my hair without fear of damage and sabatoge to all my effort. I dont even like to wear my hair straight anymore and have only used heat once this year, but when it's time to length check, I'm gonna bite the bullet, and I know my cheaper iron was definitely doing some heat damage, so I guess it's worth it.

Otherwise, nothing new with me...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 19, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Per request, here's my 'do with clips, will give a review later.


 

SSSSSUUUPPPPERRRR CCCCUUUTTTEEEE!!!! I LOVE IT!!  OH YEAH, I'LL BE COPYING THIS ONE!!


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 19, 2010)

Not much is new here! I've still been moisturizing with S-Curl and sealing with Grapeseed Oil, although I ran out of my bottle. Good thing I had some left in my apartment when I returned to town. (I was away for most of the summer). 

It was also good to get back so I could test out all of my products and oils on my natural hair. (Was kind of a PJ when I was relaxed!) What I found out I really like now that I'm natural is ORS Replenishing Conditioner. My hair was feeling kinda rough. Once I put that on, it was nice and soft. Plus, it helped to define my curls. Not too sure about Wave Nouveau on my natural hair. S-Curl is definitely superior...for me. And not too sure about coconut oil! It was a fave for me when I was relaxed...

I'm just taking it one day at a time. I don't know if it's just me, but it seems like my hair is growing a lot. I just recently started taking my vitamins (a multi- and GNC's Hair, Skin, Nails formula). I also have been getting a bit of shedding. Nothing major. Just haven't had that be an issue before.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 19, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> SSSSSUUUPPPPERRRR CCCCUUUTTTEEEE!!!! I LOVE IT!!  OH YEAH, I'LL BE COPYING THIS ONE!!



Don't get the Conair clips, though, LOL. They snagged my hair!!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm keeping my hair in braids until December....I rebraid every month. I mist my hair with a water and keratin conditioner mix when I remember lol ate least twice a week. I cowash (in braids) once a week.... I work out and I sweat in my head so I gotta wash.

When I remove the braids I DC, then air dry then rebraid.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 20, 2010)

Waiting for my lacefront to come so I can take out these braids.


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 20, 2010)

*Well, I was WL and it took about 2 - 2.5 years  with 3 cuts and some trims inbetween. Unfortunately, I messed up on a relaxer and have to start over again but God keeps saying that if I take care of it, then it will come back; the length. I've took a hiatus on praying for extra growth now but when I get back, I'll let everyone know how it's working.*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 22, 2010)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not doing to good   As posted in another thread:  My braids are super fuzzy right now and I am ssoooooo not happy about it.  Its only been like 6 days...I wasn't expecting to combat fuzz until week 2.  I tie my hair down every night and I only rinsed my hair once in the shower (no smooshing or scrubbing...just ran water through my hair)...Oh well...I am still determined to keep them in for 4 weeks like I initially planned because I refuse to let my 50 bucks go to waste.


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 22, 2010)

things with me are  going so good. my twa should be a baa by december! i think working out is helping out alot.


----------



## deltagyrl (Aug 22, 2010)

My TWA is growing.  I still can't figure out how to post pics from my phone...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 27, 2010)

I am doing okay with my hair. I had a cold so I was just co-washing and not doing much else, but I am feeling better now and I am going to do some flat twists in the front and a curly for in the back and will post pics only if it looks cute LOL.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 28, 2010)

I need a good leave-in! I went to Target this week to try to get some Giovanni Direct and they only had the shampoos and rinse-out conditioners (and Lord knows I have enough of them). I'm fine for products for now, but once the weather starts changing, I might need something heavier than my S-Curl.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 28, 2010)

Negative
-When I pull it to measure it, it still looks 4 inches 
-It doesnt look any longer
-I assume its growing, and the back looks like its much longer than the back
-I havent been consistent with moisturizing and conditioning, so I may need to trim when my plan was not to for a while, I also dont know how I would check for splits

Confusion 
-When I plait a single braid, it looks longer (not sure, no camera)
-Cornrowing is much easier, they dont get as puffy 
-I thought it would be much different than my relaxed hair, but it almost still acts/looks the same in regards to products. 

Positive
-When I wash it, the back hangs, when wet it looks like it has about 2 inches to shoulderlength
-Its August/September, so I should have 4 inches with me starting at January, so I guess im on time
-Theres no breakage or shed hairs when I comb, relaxed I got much more, and had to be way more gentle


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 28, 2010)

Took out my vraids before my lacefront came and have just been co washing every few days. My hair stretched by braiding in 2 plaits is in my siggy.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'm finally ready to commit to the challenge! Only thing is my hair is longer than 4inches, more like 5 in. all around. I bc'd in may...is that ok?

My current reggie is pretty simple, DC with steam once a week. Wash every 2 wks. Moisturize and seal daily. Still trying to get my decide my staple prods. The only problem I'm having is with ssk's, so I've been doing quite a bit of dusting lately. What are you ladies doing to combat ssk's?


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 28, 2010)

Stepiphanie said:


> I think I'm finally ready to commit to the challenge! Only thing is my hair is longer than 4inches, more like 5 in. all around. I bc'd in may...is that ok?
> 
> My current reggie is pretty simple, DC with steam once a week. Wash every 2 wks. Moisturize and seal daily. Still trying to get my decide my staple prods. The only problem I'm having is with ssk's, so I've been doing quite a bit of dusting lately. *What are you ladies doing to combat ssk's?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is the $54,000 question.........bumping for responses


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 29, 2010)

Just took the braids out and detangled dry...I haven't washed it yet so please excuse the dry dirty hair 






Texture shot


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 29, 2010)

Time to wash hair. I got the knot today and kinky curly from wholefoods yesterday so I'm gonna test it today. 

I'm going to rebraid later too


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, as you already know I've been dealing with cornrow drama.  Long story short, I took them out on day 8 and wore a braidout for 2/3 days.  I was amazed by how big my hair was since it was stretched out (see avatar pic).  

I deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose on dry hair, and let me just say that after being in the hair game since 2006, this is the BEST DEEP CONDITIONER I HAVE EVER USED!!!  I let my hair dry with NO product and it was soooooo SOFT.  When my friend combed through it to twist my hair, there was very very little breakage.  Woot! Woot!

So now my hair is in 2 strand twists.  (It is about 2 3/4 - 3 inches long now.)  And i'm wearing a wig over my twists.  I'm gonna rock out with this for as long as possible because I'm at the point where I am extremely BORED and TIRED of my hair.  This is the point where I always shave it off or texturize it; therefore, I am trying to hide my hair from myself so I won't start snipping it off.

Also, I have reached the point where my hair is about as long as its ever been throughout my many natural journeys.  

*My Milestone list (the ones in bold have been achieved!!!):*

*#1 Be able to wear a headband*
#*2 Be able to wear a shrunken puff and look halfway decent
#3 Get to the length that I was at during my 1st attempt at being natural*
#4 The Frohawk!!
#5 Ear Length Hair
#6 NL Hair
#7 Make a Ponytail to Wear a Fake Puff
#8 SL Hair
#9 Make 2 big PonyPuffs / 2 big Cornrows
#10 Be able to put 10 big twists in my hair at night and call it a day


----------



## hopeful (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^Love #10.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been following this thread but not participating as much because I have the same ole protective style which is my weave, it's 3 weeks old at this point and I plan on keeping it for 2.5-3 months THEN I'll re-install my straight weave, my fav.  Here's a pic if I can figure out how to post.


----------



## janda (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a quick update. Not much is going on with me. I've been wearing my hair in the same style everyday all summer. Wet- bunning under a phony pony. Nothing glamorous but I think it's getting the job done. With that I mean, I have been able to stay away from heat all summer which is a big deal for me. I used to flat iron everyday. I DC 2X/ week and using a combo of moisture and protein. I have started scalp messages with a mixture of essential oils to see if I can increase thickness.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 1, 2010)

I updated my fotki and am now blogging. Please feel free to stop by my fotki.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 1, 2010)

Bumping......


----------



## lovely_locks (Sep 1, 2010)

I have been doing my wash in go's like I have been doing since I BC'd. Once my hair gets longer I'll do more styles.  This December my husband and I are buying our first house, and I start school in Jan. I have not been to school for 6 years (high school) so my styles I'm guessing will be very baisic and quick.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats the "Product/Technique/Style" of the Month?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 1, 2010)

SEPTEMBER 2010 PRODUCT/STYLE/TECHNIQUE OF THE MONTH

Style and technique -*CORNROWS*-

Internet info and quote I liked....

_Hieroglyphs and sculptures dating back thousands of years illustrate the attention Africans have paid to their hair. Braids were etched into the back of the head of the majestic sphinx." 

"Little girls received their first simple pigtails or cornrows at Mother's or Grandmother's knee. Brushing, oiling, and braiding the hair encouraged it to grow''_

Now that my hair is long enough I have been wearing cornrows under a wig as a protective technique and as a style I cornrow the front and wear a curly fro in the back, others are cornrowing and braiding extensions into the cornrow, sewing extensions onto the cornrow or crocheting hair onto the cornrows. I cornrowed dd's hair and added beads the other day.

*This is a protective style and a protective technique, also it is a part of our culture! *
If you do not know how to cornrow, google "how to cornrow" and learn and then teach your daughter if you have one!
So happy cornrowing!






All month share pics and tutorials about cornrows...
If you like this post thank it!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello ladies! Just sending some fairy hair growing dust and blessings your way!

I BC'd to nape length in 2007 and a little less than 3 years later I am WSL so it can be done!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 2, 2010)

BUMP BUMP!!!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just checking in.

Now that my hair is getting longer I don't really like to co wash because of the SSK so I just poo and DC once a week and twist my hair up or braid it up and put a wig on.

I was going to upload a picture but ummm I don't know how to now with this new layout. 

Stay Motivated ladies!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got my new wig! I love it! My sis just cut it a bit for me. I co wash as needed. Sometimes twice a week, and I cornrow underneath my wig. And that's it! Once this wig gets old, I'll have my sis make me a wig. The hair should be coming in the mail soon. 

This is the wig that I have on now. 

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig...L-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-DANIELLE/index.php


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I am SO sorry that I have not posted, but I was off closing up a show in Iowa, and then went on a week long anniversary escapade (one year down 99 to go)!  In August, I wore cornrows for my show, but took them out about a week ago.  I've just been twisting my hair since then...

I'm looking at getting some kinky twists for the next few months.  I'm heading out to Boston at the end of the month to do another show, and I needz a style that will last through the fall.

I'll post a few pics up from my braids later this week...  right now I am getting over a cold, but I just HAD to show my face in the place!


----------



## deltagyrl (Sep 2, 2010)

My hair doesn't like the red and gold curl activator anymore.  What to do?  What to do?


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi ladies!  Just checking in.  Still in twists.  Think I'm going to go back to my tree braids mid Sept.  Happy Waist Length, girls!  We're well on our way!!!!


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey! 

  I want to be in on the BC to Waist length challenge! Im a 2nd time BC since Oct 2009 due to breakage and trying all kind of products. Now I have a strict regimen thats been working. So far retaining length with little breakage. 
Im 100% natural, 4B type. Current hair length 5 1/2" at the back, 6" at the front. I want to be part of the challenge because Im curious if my hair can grow to Waist length. The longest my hair has been was MBL when it was relaxed. 
I wear my hair in protective styles, two-strand corn rows. Moisturize daily with water+veg glycerin mix and seal ends with shea butter.  I trim my end every 3 months. 

Im debating whether I should do a henna color or a cassia deep conditioning. I haven't decided. Will post pic of a short curly hair style I wear occasionally. 

Happy Waist Length Ladies!!! 

latah! 
Bobbie


----------



## n_lucky (Sep 6, 2010)

Updating 

My hair has been coming along nicely. But I've had a minor setback. 

As I stated in my initial post, I had a benign tumor removed from the left side of my head. After surgery my surgeon informed me that it would most likely grow back and suggested radiation therapy. 

I started my treatments about 2 weeks ago and one of the side effects is hair loss. Over the weekend, tufts of my hair started coming out and I now have about a computer mouse sized hairless area where they are targeting the radiation. 

They say that after the radiation is over it can take up to several months for the hair to start re-growing. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. Whether I should cut it back down or what. But I think its best I withdraw from this challenge. 

I wish everyone else much success!


----------



## RayRayFurious (Sep 6, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> Updating
> 
> My hair has been coming along nicely. But I've had a minor setback.
> 
> ...


 

I'm so sorry about your set back and your health issues. I wish you the best with your radiation and hope you remain healthy.

Take care.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> Updating
> 
> My hair has been coming along nicely. But I've had a minor setback.
> 
> ...



Wishing you abundant health during this time...hang in there.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Sep 6, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> Updating
> 
> My hair has been coming along nicely. But I've had a minor setback.
> 
> ...


 
I wish you a healthy recovery n_lucky. 

Bobbie.


----------



## janda (Sep 6, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> Updating
> 
> My hair has been coming along nicely. But I've had a minor setback.
> 
> ...



Take care of yourself and my prayers are with you. You don't have to leave us. I'm sure we will all have setbacks between now and 2013.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 7, 2010)

n_lucky said:


> Updating
> 
> My hair has been coming along nicely. But I've had a minor setback.
> 
> ...


 
No need to drop out! Hope you have a healthy recovery!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 8, 2010)

n_lucky, I agree there is no need to leave us. Just focus on your health and soon you will be able to worry about hair growth again. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 8, 2010)

deltagyrl said:


> My hair doesn't like the red and gold curl activator anymore.  What to do?  What to do?


 
Try S-curl or hawaiian silky 14 in 1. But if your hair used to like CFCG maybe you need to clarify? HTH!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 8, 2010)

*How is it growing everyone?

I am doing very well and loving my hair at the moment! I entered a new blog on my blog site, it is all about growing and keeping long hair. The link is in my fotki. HHG!!!!!*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been wearing my wig that I posted upthread.


----------



## **JazzyCoils** (Sep 8, 2010)

hey ladies, 

  Its hard to find this thread when other members aren't updating! Im doing a quick check in. 

  I have been co-washing every 2 days as well as deep conditioning every 2 weeks. I get steam treatments every 3 to 4 weeks. I am currently using morracan oil, coconut oil, and beautiful curls tonic spray. I just bought AO honeysuckle rose shampoo and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!! I figure if I like the shampoo then I will like the conditioner. My hair is growing rapidly. I am now at 6 1/2 inches, I started at 4 inches! I would upload a pic but Im not sure how to on this new layout.  Moisture is definitly the key to retention, as well as low manipulation! 


HHG ladies!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 8, 2010)

CUTE WIG POOK. 
GREAT GROWTH JAZZY!

Anyone else wearing wigs? I am with cornrows underneath, my regimen is in my recent blog http://lengthyambitions.blogspot.com/
For the long hair obsessed!!!


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it too late to join? This would help me greatly, coz I really need all the help I can get !! I BC'ed on May 23after one years transition. My hair is longer than 4 inches but is there anything for me ???

n_lucky my prayers are with you. Get well soon !!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Sep 8, 2010)

deltagyrl said:


> My hair doesn't like the red and gold curl activator anymore.  What to do?  What to do?


 
i had a similar issue, deltagyrl. My hair loved it at first, then i started getting mushy results, and a little breakage, where before I had almost none. I though it was over-moisturized, like perhaps i had lost my moisture balance. But i knew from past experience that my hair hates protein, so i was hesitant to try a protein treatment.

I quit the activator for a while, and went back to what i used before it, which was coconut oil on wet hair.  Then it dawned on me i had need to do the coconut oil on top of the activator to seal it.  If you're not familiar with the way glycerin (one of the activators main ingredients) works, it's important to know it wicks moisture from the atmosphere to your hair because it's very hydrophilic. For me it was drawing even more than i needed.  Sealing it with the oil allowed the activator to maintain all the moisture i had from just putting it on wet hair, without wicking more from the atmosphere. No protein needed! Set-back averted! 

This worked for me, may work for you, if your issue was mushiness. HHG

Oh, and n_lucky, I'll be praying for you and your hair's speedy recovery!


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to join!! 

First pic


----------



## janda (Sep 8, 2010)

Moopeh said:


> I want to join!!
> 
> First pic



Welcome! Nice Hair!


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank You!

I just chopped off all my damaged ends yesterday and bought a whole ton of stuff for my hair. I'm so excited about this challenge !!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 8, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> CUTE WIG POOK.
> GREAT GROWTH JAZZY!
> 
> Anyone else wearing wigs? I am with cornrows underneath, my regimen is in my recent blog http://lengthyambitions.blogspot.com/
> For the long hair obsessed!!!



I'm in wigs too.  The curly one is what I'm wearing now.  My hair is twisted underneath.  I wash poo, deep condition and retwist once a week.

Which one do you all like best?


----------



## janda (Sep 8, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I've been wearing my wig that I posted upthread.


 

That wig looks great on you! Very natural!


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 8, 2010)

YOUR HAIR COLOUR IS GORGO! sigh, I wish I could have the colour. > myangeleyescu


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 12, 2010)

I am re-focusing on what I put in my body for my hair health as well, stepping up my vitamin and mineral game. Also, water, water, water!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 12, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> I am re-focusing on what I put in my body for my hair health as well, stepping up my vitamin and mineral game. Also, water, water, water!



I need to do this too.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 12, 2010)

checking in my hair is doing well im just trying to see some faster growth but the softness and retention is there i just need that miracle growth drug now


----------



## JOI (Sep 12, 2010)

I would like to join if it isn't too late I never did the big chop, But I no longer have relaxed hair anymore. I have been transitioning since January 2009 and cut the rest of the relaxed hair off In april 2010, My hair was shoulder length about time I was done cutting the relaxed hair off in april 2010, Picture in my avatar I did a flat iron length check in april, and I put kinky twists in april. I have been in twists and box braids since april and I plan on taking them out the end of september for about a week and going right back into the box braids until I at least hit bra strap length currently I am past apl. glad too be apart of this challenge I had no ideal it was here lol.


----------



## RockCreak (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok.. I'm really upset that I didn't see this post until now.  Is it to late?  Can I still join?  I am not sure as to the length that I am now, but I can take measurements and post an updated pic.  "crossing my fingers" I hope I'm not to late.


----------



## texasqt (Sep 12, 2010)

Subscribing and joining.  I just BC'd Sept. 6 and my hair is pretty short.  I'll post more info later.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 12, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> CUTE WIG POOK.
> GREAT GROWTH JAZZY!
> 
> Anyone else wearing wigs? I am with cornrows underneath, my regimen is in my recent blog http://lengthyambitions.blogspot.com/
> For the long hair obsessed!!!



I will be soon...I am planning to make a quick-weave wig as a starter for winter protective styling. Here's the thread I started on it:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=497638


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2010)

Just stopping in to say Keep up the good work, Ladies!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm still wiggin' it.  I just bought 3 more wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl. Attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress.

Opal http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=12397
Puffy http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=10232
Valencia Girl http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...roduct_id=5364

I'm thinking about getting my hair professionally braided to go under the wig....but do I really wanna spend more money??


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 13, 2010)

OP i sent you a pm asking i can still join


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 15, 2010)

Am I too late? I'll send a PM with my request!


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 15, 2010)

I would LOVE to join.  I BC on August 12, 2010 and now have almost 3 inches stretched.  I figure that in order to reach my hair goals with my hair curly...I willat least have to be WL stretched.  Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## lovely_locks (Sep 15, 2010)

When BC'd back in June I felt so un-feminine that I dyed my TWA a honey blonde. It came out a very dark honey color. I loved it! But then I started to notice no matter how much I moisturized my hair looked so dry...like straw. So a few days ago I decided to go back to my natural hair color which is a dark brown. I was going to pick up a box of dark brown hair dye but I was scared that the honey blonde would not take. So I got hte next color down which was  anatural black. I dyed my hair and it came out JET BLACK! But surprisingly I LOVE IT!!!! My husband even loves it! He even baught me a brigh orange hair band. I look like Holloween with black hair and an orange headband lol! Also, I am getting some great growth! I had to go up a head band! I use to wear the goody head bands with the rubber "thread" going through. Now I am wearing the goody headbands that feel like its made out of like a panty hose material but thicker....the word escapes me right now  Ever since I had BC'd the top of my head grew faster then the back. Right now the back is starting to catch up! The revrese mullett is going!


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Sep 15, 2010)

Deleted.

....................


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 15, 2010)

I made a wig with some bohemian hair. I take it off every night and mositurize my hair as needed. My hair is braided underneath with 2 plaits.


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey checking in!

my friend just did gentle loose cornrows on the from of my head, its going to be a regular style (but all the wy to my neck)

wrapping my hair, I have some SSK but since ive been doing twist outs I haven't noticed any new ones.

My hair feels softer, not so dry.

I did a avocado/tea tree/rosemary scalp treatment yesterday. 

 My hair feels soft for the first time in AGES!


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 15, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> I'm still wiggin' it.  I just bought 3 more wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl. Attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress.
> 
> Opal http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=12397
> Puffy http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=10232
> ...


 
 The links aren't working for me.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 15, 2010)

lol!  prettyeyes may have kicked me out... but i've been off the boards for a while
New schedule, lot's of issues going on

Hair ....same( installing first batch of braids (individuals) this week)
I have no earthly idea how this will work with my horribly itching scalp, but a girl's gotta do what i gotta do

sending you ladies my prayers (and your tresses too


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 15, 2010)

Moopeh said:


> The links aren't working for me.



*Thanks for letting me know!  Here's my post again, and this time I included the pics.
*
I'm still wiggin' it. I just bought 3 more wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl.  Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress.

Opal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Valencia Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking about getting my hair professionally braided to go under the wig....but do I really wanna spend more money??


----------



## Adaj (Sep 16, 2010)

Just checking in...I don't know where to start. I am feeling a bit discouraged. It has been 2 months post BC and I don't think I have experienced much growth.  My hair feels unbelievably dry and hard in some places.  I moisturize day and night. I don't know whether I am being too hard on myself given that it's only been 2 months...ugh! Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 16, 2010)

wow lot's of stuff going on in this thread brb!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 16, 2010)

ugh I am having trouble with the new forum upload...


----------



## texasqt (Sep 16, 2010)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> Just checking in...I don't know where to start. I am feeling a bit discouraged. It has been 2 months post BC and I don't think I have experienced much growth.  My hair feels unbelievably dry and hard in some places.  I moisturize day and night. I don't know whether I am being too hard on myself given that it's only been 2 months...ugh! Hope everyone else is doing well.



Hey Gorgeous! Cutie here! LOL! Have you taken any recent pics to compare? I can see a difference in your BC and 1 month post pics and maybe the comparison shots will show you something you can't see with your own eyes.  I have very dry hair also.  How are you moisturizing (what products, frequency, water usage, etc.)?


----------



## Adaj (Sep 16, 2010)

texasqt said:


> *Hey Gorgeous! Cutie here!* *LOL!* Have you taken any recent pics to compare? I can see a difference in your BC and 1 month post pics and maybe the comparison shots will show you something you can't see with your own eyes.  I have very dry hair also.  *How are you moisturizing (what products, frequency, water usage, etc.)?*


 
LOL! No, I haven't taken my 2 month post pics because honestly, I'm discouraged. I co-wash nightly with Suave Almond Shea Butter Conditioner. I then moisturize with ORS Carrot Oil (it's creamy) and seal with JBCO or almond oil. That was working for awhile, but now, my hair seems as if it doesn't respond. I wash every Sunday with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo and DC with ORS Replenishing Pak with heat. I don't know what to do anymore. I am thinking about reducing my cowashes to maybe one/week. In the mornings, my hair is so dry! I don't sleep with anything on my head, either. I have read that it is possible that I may have build-up, or I should manipulate less.  When I get up in the morning, if I don't brush or comb, I will have "beads" (sorry if I offend) in my hair...and that ain't cute. I have read about "finger-combing," but "finger-combing" will do absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 16, 2010)

I took 1 braid out yesterday and my hair is growing really nicely


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 16, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> *Thanks for letting me know!  Here's my post again, and this time I included the pics.
> *
> I'm still wiggin' it. I just bought 3 more wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl.  Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress.
> 
> ...


 
I really like them!! I can't pick which one I like best though... probably puffy because I'm anxiously awaiting big hair lol.



FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> LOL! No, I haven't taken my 2 month post pics because honestly, I'm discouraged. I co-wash nightly with Suave Almond Shea Butter Conditioner. I then moisturize with ORS Carrot Oil (it's creamy) and seal with JBCO or almond oil. That was working for awhile, but now, my hair seems as if it doesn't respond. I wash every Sunday with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo and DC with ORS Replenishing Pak with heat. I don't know what to do anymore. I am thinking about reducing my cowashes to maybe one/week. In the mornings, my hair is so dry! I don't sleep with anything on my head, either. I have read that it is possible that I may have build-up, or I should manipulate less.  When I get up in the morning, if I don't brush or comb, I will have "beads" (sorry if I offend) in my hair...and that ain't cute. I have read about "finger-combing," but "finger-combing" will do absolutely nothing for me.


 
I was just wondering, do you have a satin bonnet or pillowcase? This made a big difference for me.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 17, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> CUTE WIG POOK.
> GREAT GROWTH JAZZY!
> 
> Anyone else wearing wigs? I am with cornrows underneath, my regimen is in my recent blog http://lengthyambitions.blogspot.com/
> For the long hair obsessed!!!


 
Yes ma'am, I am with you!  I've been on a wig kick and have had my cornrows for three weeks now.  I'm thinking of doing LadyP's regimen at least until December.  I will be taking pics this weekend for updates!!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 17, 2010)

Cornrowed my hair yesterday.  Now I'm wearing Puffy.  I'm really liking her.  I wonder how long my cornrows will last under this thing....


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 17, 2010)

SO...I haven't officially been added, but I am going to keep posting in hopes that my name makes it on the list (hint hint) Right now am concurrently in the LadyPaniolo challenge, which is wigging it all the way to waist length (which is my ultimate goal...okay maybe Hip Length) and I am wearing my lace front today and will probably purchase a few more soon. That is all.


Actually, I have a question, I've been thinking about getting this as a natural hair growth aid, has anybody ever tried it and what were your results/review? Thanks and HHG ladies!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally!!!!  After 2 1/2 months, I have updates, I have updates!!  Aaaaaahhhh, growing out nicely I might add.

Okay, small problem, I can't figure out how to post pics.  Let me look into this and come back.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 18, 2010)

Ewwwww....I think that I'll follow you itsjusthair88....since I haven't heard anything from OP about me joining.

Here's my BC pic. I cut it all off on 9/3...I must say that I regret it a little bit but I now that I won't a year from now.





I moisturize daily and follow up with coconut oil or JBCO. I cowash atleast every other day and dc weekly but I may have to kick that up a bit because they hair seems very dry. I also need to purchase some plastic caps to sleep with at night.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 18, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Cornrowed my hair yesterday.  Now I'm wearing Puffy.  I'm really liking her.  I wonder how long my cornrows will last under this thing....


 
Oh wow......thats a wig!....she's awesome!


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey all, 

I would like to join this challenge, too! I BC'ed on May 29th after transitioning for 5 months. When stretched, my hair is about 4 inches right now. I will post pics in my fotki soon. The only pics in my fotki so far are all pictures of protective styles I do. I'm still working on developing a good regi to go by, but I will be sure to post that all on my fotki--hopefully--TOMORROW

http://public.fotki.com/PureVirtue/2010-progress/

HHG!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 19, 2010)

checkin in ive up my water intake alot this past week and i may begin taking a multi vit again if i can remember


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks to all who complimented me on the wig.  My brother and SO hate it, lol.  Oh well...my real fro, however, is on the grow,  I am now 7 months post chop and below are a couple of pictures of my wild woman hair.  (my camera isn't here so I took them with my cell phone)











This hair is serious!  I mean, is that really still considered a TWA?  If so, I don't know if I can handle anymore hair.  The thickness of this stuff is killing me.  I hate dealing with it so I'm either in a puff or braided/twisted under a wig.  I'm still in love with Castor Oil--that oil is the truth!  I've discovered my staples and I'm loving the simplicity of it.  I've narrowed it down to:

Renpure Organics Shampoo (red bottle)
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner
Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
Water + Rosemary EO
Castor Oil + Rosemary EO

Yup, thats what my hair likes.  The above keep my hair very happy and I've shaken off the PJ bug!  Go me!

My regimen is extremely simple, shampoo and deep condition weekly; also, spray with water, moisturize and seal as often as needed.  Extremely simple.

This is the longest that my natural hair has ever been so I am entering new territory.  I'm so shocked that I haven't broken down and cut my hair yet, lol.  I am hanging in there but I am soooo bored with my hair.  I have on the other hand, become obsessed with wigs.  They're just too much fun.

And where is everyone?  This thread has been sooo quiet as of late.


----------



## lovepeacesoul (Sep 21, 2010)

Bumping with an update. Idk if I'm officially added.  Oh and btw all these wig posts are inspiring me! Im not at cornrow length though so I think I'll wait. I'm rocking bantu knots this week. 






more pics at my blog just-add-honey.blogspot.com

I'm sticking to s super simple regi right now where I wash and style only once per week. In between I moisturize with a leave-in and grease my scalp. Yea, I said it! 

Where's everyone at??


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just did a two strand twist out today! Didn't feel like wearing my wig! It's very hot in Florida. It's in the 90's! I have alot of shrinkage! I twisted while wet. I will retwist tonight with a little water and Qhemet Amla Heavy cream stuff and it should be a little more stretched out tomorrow.


----------



## Sounique (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Ladies!

I finally did it! 
I big chopped!
I did it yesterday and I am so happy to be completely natural.
I subscribed to the thread and will be joining the challenge with you ladies, even if it's too late for me to "officially" join. 
I "THINK" I'm 4b with a mix of 4a.
My last relaxer was 04/01/2010.
My hair is exactly 3 inches long....(when stretched)
I have no idea what products to use, so if someone with my hair type could point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate it! Thanks!
I washed my hair and applied conditioner and eco styler pink gel to my hair, but it made it hard and stiff and I don't like that feeling. 
What products do you ladies use to keep your hair soft and curly? 
My curls aren't really defined and look more like a fro.

Thanks again ladies and I am so excited to join you all on our natural hair journey!

 ~ Peace ~


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 22, 2010)

TopShelf said:


> Ewwwww....I think that I'll follow you itsjusthair88....since I haven't heard anything from OP about me joining.
> 
> Here's my BC pic. I cut it all off on 9/3...I must say that I regret it a little bit but I now that I won't a year from now.
> 
> ...


 
Yea...I think neither of us provided our length in inches so perhaps that's why we haven't been added...(?) IDk but like you, I'm praying and hoping this pays off in a years time (and longer...or course.)


AND in order to adhere to all the rules, I currently have about 1" of hair at the top and NO hair on the back and sides (I had a mohawk before this) and my hair type is 3c (I think, I really need to let it grow out some more first, but I can definitely see the defined curls) and my regimen at this point is very basic because I don't have very much hair:

-co-wash daily after morning work out with Tresemme
-I use the Tresemme as a leave-in or I use a tiny amount of Nexxus 
-Seal with EVOO
-I haven't DC'd yet and I haven't found a good condish for this, I'm looking for one
-As my hair get's longer, I am planning to add: carefree curl (you know, the juice. lol), stay soffro (we had some of this left over at my house I used it once, I'm hooked!), JBCO, Coconut oil, and some other natural products and I'm going to cut out shampooing to an ACV clarifying rinse as needed

Hope that's all the info needed!
I


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 22, 2010)

can't wait to try joico moisture recovery (must find a large size for good price tho')

FINALLY DONE trimming weekly!  I had slightly texlaxed ends and so i've dusted each and every wash since march to get rid of those ends (were barely noticeable... but i could see the different textures)

Hopefully i am done, hair grown alot, but trimmed down so still about 3.5-4 inches

I would love to see miss pretty eyes length b/c I know that's where i should be by now

I'm an excessive shedder and quite scissor happy


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 22, 2010)

The "BC bug" is in the air again!! Congrats Itsjusthair88 and Sounique!!  Doesn't it feel good to be free from the relaxed ends and letting your curls do their thing?!!  Trial and error is what it usually takes to find what works for the dryness, but I can tell you I did experience what my hair likes and dislikes as it got more length.  Its not nearly as dry anymore as it was when it was really short and barely an inch.

Ok Evallusion, what hair fertilizer have you found?   Share, share-- your hair has just taken off from the roots!!  I love the wigs and I'm on board with you there.  I just ordered my first two lace fronts, so I can't wait to try them out.  I'm going to try and rock them until December when I can get my color and show off my new retained lengths.  I'm thinking of flat ironing in December too, just to see the new head of hair that's grown this year.

I updated my avatar pic, that was taken on Saturday and I love that I can make a curly puff now--goal 1 mission accomplished! 

I too have narrowed down my regi to CON green label or Giovanni mixed with Amla powder, Aussie Moist conditioner or CON conditioner purple label and Kimmaytube's leave in sealed with JBCO or Blue Magic coconut conditioning cream ( just like grease).   I can still shampoo once a week in cornrows.  I'm loving it!!

I think I've moved from PJism to wig-ism!! Not...goood, I'm loving wigs now!!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 23, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> The "BC bug" is in the air again!! Congrats Itsjusthair88 and Sounique!!  Doesn't it feel good to be free from the relaxed ends and letting your curls do their thing?!!  Trial and error is what it usually takes to find what works for the dryness, but I can tell you I did experience what my hair likes and dislikes as it got more length.  Its not nearly as dry anymore as it was when it was really short and barely an inch.
> *
> Ok Evallusion, what hair fertilizer have you found?   Share, share-- your hair has just taken off from the roots!!  I love the wigs and I'm on board with you there.*  I just ordered my first two lace fronts, so I can't wait to try them out.  I'm going to try and rock them until December when I can get my color and show off my new retained lengths.  I'm thinking of flat ironing in December too, just to see the new head of hair that's grown this year.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, the only thing I can attribute my growth to is Castor Oil.  I use it almost everyday as a sealant and an occasional scalp massage.  I also use products with a little bit of rosemary EO/oil.

And yes, I think I've stopped obsessing over hair products and I'm now addicted to wigs.  I'm always on hairsisters "looking" at something.  But, I'm going to try not to order anything else until at least November.  I'm going to try an wear wigs until Spring/March.


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm still in, though I do nothing but cornrows and wigs, so nothing new. I can't wait for in a few weeks though when I'm allowing myself some more wig purchases! 

Oh yeah boy, I have a list! *does doo doo brown* I canst wait!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm still following this challenge...I'm just kinda frustrated with my seamingly lack of growth/style options, so I don't have much to post. Yesterday I wore a frohawk to work, causing several laughter eruptions from my dear patients. Today I'm sporting a fro, much to the delight of my co-workers who like the fact that I have let it do what it do. I haven't used any gel all week, simply tired of using for the moment. I've tried using conditioner as a styler/curl enhancer but I don't care for the dryness. I deeply need a good leave-in conditioner/moisturizer that I can use daily to keep the dryness at bay. I may try out some Wild Growth Oil soon. I also need to order some shea butter ASAP...I've been out since July and am having serious withdrawal.

'Tis all.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I have decided to do cornrows and a bun every weekend from now until at least June. I like to change my hair a lot so hopefully I can stick this out. I have a problem keeping my hands out of my hair so hopefully this will help with that issue, too. I'm still working on coming up with a regimen for my natural hair. I will be sure to post it when I'm all PJ'ed out and settled on a few tried and true products!

Pictures of my braided bun are in my fotki. The link is in my siggy!

HHG!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 26, 2010)

I started braiding in May and I BC'd in July.... I'm thinking whether I should continue braiding till the end of the year or switch it up with lacefronts.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 27, 2010)

i might end up trying the crown and glory method still in wigs


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 27, 2010)

Still twisted under Valencia Girl.  I'm gonna rock out with wigs probably until March/April.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.  I think I've found my staple moisturizer...SCurl!.  I'm still a product junkie, but I think that will be my go to from now on.  Thank you *MsAngelEyez* for the heads up on the glycerine.  Officially one month post BC and still lovin' it.  HHG


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mane.Attraction said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have decided to do cornrows and a bun every weekend from now until at least June. I like to change my hair a lot so hopefully I can stick this out. I have a problem keeping my hands out of my hair so hopefully this will help with that issue, too. I'm still working on coming up with a regimen for my natural hair. I will be sure to post it when I'm all PJ'ed out and settled on a few tried and true products!
> 
> ...


 

Mane.Attraction do you straighten your bun when you had it in that braid and bun style?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 27, 2010)

duplicate post


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 27, 2010)

Just a quick note to say still on this. Straightened this weekend and I am necklength


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Sep 27, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> @Mane.Attraction do you straighten your bun when you had it in that braid and bun style?


 
Nope...I didn't straighten it. I just used the Jumbo braiding synthetic hair as my ponytail! HHG!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 30, 2010)

How's everybody doing? I'm not protectiving styling with my wigs at the moment. I've been wearing my hair in puffs and twistouts. The twistout is in my siggy. I also posted more pics in the Newly Natural Thread.


----------



## cartelise (Sep 30, 2010)

I want in.


----------



## lovely_locks (Oct 1, 2010)

my hair growth is slowing down but its still growing. i went up another headband size. myhair is still a twa though.....ugh.... but a few peices of my hair is finally starting to grow down instead of up.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 1, 2010)

so...ridiculously...IMPATIENT!

and bored, so I've been doing french braids every 2-3 days for the last week and a half, and moisturizing daily. I think it's good for low mani, but when I take them out to co-wash, I see SO much hair coming out, mostly shed hair. I guess it's because they're accumulating more, but since I'm used to seeing 10-15 or so a day, seeing 30-40 is scaring me a bit! I also see a bit more breakage, I guess from the process of braiding, where I saw almost none before. 

I know it hasn't been that long since the BC, but the waiting is killing me!...I think I'll feel some relief when I'm full SL, I'm about full NL now.  

I might just have a big ole' hair party in honor of SL! y'all will be invited :bouncegre (I just wanted to use this smiley cuz it cracks me up!)

I get so impatient sometimes I can't catch my breath....gasp!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 1, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> How's everybody doing? I'm not protectiving styling with my wigs at the moment. I've been wearing my hair in puffs and twistouts. The twistout is in my siggy. I also posted more pics in the Newly Natural Thread.


 
I like this twistout!!  I'll look up your other pics too.  

I did wigs and my curly puff this week.  My lacefronts came in, but I need to have them cut to look more natural.  All in all, I'm still doing my moisturize and grow regimen and my hair is thriving.


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi ladies!  I'm still in although I had a serious urge to take by twists out and go and relax a week or so ago.  I tried to get on the site but it was down for maintenance.  God kept me though.  

So I just took the twists out. I'm happy to report that I have a nice size afro. Definitely bigger than it was in July.  It'll be a year for me in Dec. since I  BCed.  I'm positive I will be waist length two years from now. About to finally wash it. It's so moisturized. I guess from all the S Curl spray. Getting tree braids tomorrow. Happy Waist Length, girls!!!!!


----------



## janda (Oct 1, 2010)

Still wet bunning under a phony pony. If I get up the courage (and find the time), I might try henna for the first time this weekend.


----------



## Moopeh (Oct 2, 2010)

Setback! My ends are dry dry with SSK. This is upsetting. I found one massive split end.

The thing is most of my ends are healthy and still blunt, but the mass amount of SSK means Im gonna have to chop off a good cm.

sigh...


----------



## explosiva9 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm struggling.  I'm not having issues with my hair but I just don't like how I look with natural hair.  I don't feel as attractive and I miss my long straight hair so much.  I don't know what to do.  So aggy.  I just want to relax it but trying to hold out and see how it looks with more length.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 5, 2010)

I moisturize at night with Qhemet Burdock root and seal with real JBCO ( sorry ladies I don't consider store bought JBCO from the US real I use the one straight from JA sent to me by my future MIL It's dark and rich and so thick it does not rinse out). I Co wash in the morning apply leave in an aloe vera gel My hair looooves this.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I guess it's been a month and I really can't tell if my hair is growing or not and I can't tell what my type is...I have maybe an inch of hair and it's dry sometimes, but I also haven't found a staple moisturizer. I'm going to be honest all this "trial and error" "let's spend $300 until we find the right products and put a bunch of stuff in our hair" is not for me, I really want to keep it simple and I just want to buy what I need and not even fool with my hair; that's why I went natural because I'm lazy...lol. Sorry that's just honesty. In October I am investing in growth oil, S-Curl and one or two deep conditioners (moisture, my hair doesn't care for protein that much) and call it a day...oh and some JBCO and my KISS journey will begin.

Oh and BTW I am STILL not added to the list...

ETA: Here is my one month post BC pics...not much growth  but the curls are much more defined and I still like that I really don't have to do anything to it...because I'm lazy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2010)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Oh and BTW I am STILL not added to the list...


 



You don't have to be added to the list to participate in the thread/challenge. Personally, that goes for pretty much any challenge here, as far as I'm concerned. I stopped adding myself to challenges, for the most part...just follow the challenge and it's rules and do yo thang.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 5, 2010)

explosiva9 said:


> I'm struggling.  I'm not having issues with my hair but I just don't like how I look with natural hair.  I don't feel as attractive and I miss my long straight hair so much.  I don't know what to do.  So aggy.  I just want to relax it but trying to hold out and see how it looks with more length.



i really commend you for saying this because this is actually how i am feeling right now.....exactly!!!

I wear makeup to make me look more feminine but its not the same as long hair....and to top it off now my face is breaking out from chlorella, so now everyone can really see the ugly side of me....lol. anyway i have no choice but to keep it natural because the relaxer doesnt agree with my eczema. i cant wait until there is enough hair to braid because i am putting my bobraz in immediately. good luck and it will get better


----------



## explosiva9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks.  I felt kinda bad about posting that but I can't seem to move past it.  I never really had problems with my relaxed hair.  Just wanted to go natural but it's killing me.  And EVERYONE loves it but I HATE it.  I'm thinking that maybe its the length but I'm not sure I can hold out much longer.  I'm going to keep trying though and hope for the best. Blah

Thanks for your comment. At least I don't feel so alone.



TopShelf said:


> i really commend you for saying this because this is actually how i am feeling right now.....exactly!!!
> 
> I wear makeup to make me look more feminine but its not the same as long hair....and to top it off now my face is breaking out from chlorella, so now everyone can really see the ugly side of me....lol. anyway i have no choice but to keep it natural because the relaxer doesnt agree with my eczema. i cant wait until there is enough hair to braid because i am putting my bobraz in immediately. good luck and it will get better


----------



## Lucie (Oct 7, 2010)

Can I be in? I BCed on 2.5.10


----------



## Lucie (Oct 7, 2010)

explosiva9 said:


> I'm struggling.  I'm not having issues with my hair but I just don't like how I look with natural hair.  I don't feel as attractive and I miss my long straight hair so much.  I don't know what to do.  So aggy.  I just want to relax it but trying to hold out and see how it looks with more length.


 
Wow. I feel the same way and the first time I BCed I do not recall feeling like this. I am used to long hair and there are so many styles I want to do and cannot because my hair is probably not even bob-length. I took some pics today and saw how pretty my hair looks and am going to hang on. Plus I promised Kandake I would not relax (which I do not think I will) until 2.5.11, my one year natural anniversary.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lucie you're so pretty!


----------



## Lucie (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks so much Pookaloo83.


----------



## lovely_locks (Oct 7, 2010)

I feel like everyone else who just BC'd. I have no issues with my hair but with my length. I love my curls, and texture but my length is so short! I looked at some old pics of me with shoulder length hair, and I almost cried! UGH! I still have a TWA, and styles are at a minimum. I am getting my ears re-peirced (all 4 holes) in two weeks in an attempt to make me feel like a girl again!


----------



## explosiva9 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm feeling better about my situation.  I spoke to my friend and she just looked at me like I was crazy.  Mind you she has naturally long wavy hair.  She told me she loved it and advised me to wait and if I really feel that way to suck it up and wear a hat. lol. Not what I expected but I liked the hat idea. lol.  My mom who doesn't like that I went natural can't keep her hands out of my hair and did my twists for me cause she wanted to play with my hair. lol.... While she was playing with it, she confessed that she loved my hair but really hates the length.  ANd I had to agree.  It's not the texture that is bothering me but that it's so short.  I can't wait for it to get long so I will be taking the required steps to grow healthy long hair. Natural hair.  I may change my mind in the future but as of right now, I am staying natural.


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi ladies!  Hang in there. This is my third time going natural so I know what you mean concerning the length. But diligence will pay off.   It's easier for me this time around because I'm hiding my hair all the way through. Got my tree braids a week ago.  I've received so many compliments that it's funny...men, women, kids.  It's almost unbelievable how driven we are by hair.  Everytime I get a compliment I secretly say to myself, "Just wait until you see my REAL waistlength hair!"  LOL!  So let's keep our eyes on the prize.  We can do it!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 15, 2010)

So how's everyone doing?? I've been doing alot of twistouts lately.


----------



## Adaj (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I think most of you know that I have been having trouble with moisture.  Fortunately, Nonie and other ladies have given me great feedback.  I invested in S-Curl, and ! I think my hair likes it.  I have been baggying every night, and I think that I have noticed a difference; I guess I am still learning as I go.  I thought to myself that I should try the Crown and Glory method at the end of this month, but everyone has been telling me not to.  IDK...still a little lost.  Also, I am still a little upset about the lack of growth erplexed I feel like my hair grows super slow, and sometimes, it can be a little discouraging. I guess there's a little difference from my BC in July to now--shouldn't I have more growth than this?? See my siggy. Anyway, keep up the progress, ladies!


----------



## lovely_locks (Oct 15, 2010)

I got my ears re peirced! And let me tell you, it makes a whole world of difference!  My husband is finally noticing that my hair is getting longer. Which also makes me feel good. I have to buy some selson blue due to some heavey dandruff. Once I get rid of the dandruff I am going to get a weave.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm doing better about how i view my twa. its been a little over a month and I am very confident that by December i will be able to weave it up. i've got some bobraz that needs to get used again (shoot,....its too expensive to use just once). i'm going to use a net to lessen the friction with the needle and thread and try and leave it in for atleast 8 weeks. 

for now i am doing so/so with the moisture issue but i will admit that i am not deep conditioning like i used to when i had relaxed hair.


----------



## lp318lp (Oct 16, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Lucie you're so pretty!



My sentiments exactly!!

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey everybody! I did a blow out my one year post relaxerversity on the 3rd (results is siggy) and I've discovered the joys of banding to stretch out my hair for styling. I also ordered a butter creme base  and hemp & rice bran oils from Camden Grey that I plan to use for a winter moisturizer.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 17, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hey everybody! I did a blow out my one year post relaxerversity on the 3rd (results is siggy)



Yay for you, AngleEyez! You've got some really noticeable growth, congrats!

Question for you ladies: are any of you experiencing major type differences on your head. I feel like my hair has multiple personality disorder. The top front is as straight as a pin, and refuses to curl or even wave at times (how rude! LOL).  And the back is most frustrating because on the back left it's very loose and wavy, while the back right is very tight and curly. It's driving me crazy because (1)unless I straighten my hair, my length look very lopsided since one side shrinks up and the other doesn't, and (2) the tighter curling side "feels" weird when I handled it, which makes me think it might be drier, have split ends, or something is wrong or like it's scab hair, but upon close inspection, I don't see splits, and I moisture it like crazy! Now the rest of my hair curls similarly to the tighter side, but it doesn't have that weird "scab hair" feeling. Can any of you hair queens help me decipher my hair drama? 

Otherwise, I'm hanging in there. Hadn't plan to straighten until Dec for a length check, but it appears I'll have to straighten in early Nov, against my will, for a particular occasion.  I'll take my progress pics in Nov for the Dec postings (I can't wait to see everyone's progress !!!!) as to avoid using heat 2 months in a row.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 17, 2010)

HoneyMama , I think that's just the way our hair works! Lord knows I tried and tried and tried to type my hair, but there's everything from kinky waves, to silky curls to straight poof, so I gave up. The top of my head has a wiry texture that doesn't match up either. You probably don't have scab hair or splits, just hair with multiple personalities!


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey all!

I was supposed to be braiding and bunning my hair, and I got real lazy and slapped my halfwig back on. I have decided that I do need a style that keeps my hand out of my hair for a while, and I think I want to try yarn braids for the first time ever!

Quick Question, though! When you wash your hair in yarn braids, can you blow dry it or do you have to let it air dry? I heard that the yarn gets really heavy after you wash it, and if it doesn't dry well, it will start to get a mildewy smell to it. That's the only thing that concerns me, though!

Help me, please...please help me...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi girls! I just posted in the newly natural thread a PS that I just tried out. I don't know how to post just my post to show you guys the pictures from there. Lemme see if this works. 

This is the yt video of the girl with the PS.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...newly-natural-thread*~*~-41.html#post12121213

And here's pics of my hair.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...newly-natural-thread*~*~-41.html#post12124363


----------



## lovely_locks (Oct 28, 2010)

My hair is getting longer. I can ALMOST put it in a puff. I have mini goals for my hair. And my next goal is to put my hair in a nice puff on the back of my head. I'm pretty sure by Dec/Jan I can do it. I also have moved from a TWA to a TA! lol! I've also learned that weave is not for me. I had a weave in for a few hours (the lady that did it had tracks showing everywhere) and I took it out about three hours later. I still have hair falling out my head.....smh....sad.


----------



## deltagyrl (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm with you. KISS!

I love your hair texture.  Did use anything to enhance your curls?



itsjusthair88 said:


> Well, I guess it's been a month and I really can't tell if my hair is growing or not and I can't tell what my type is...I have maybe an inch of hair and it's dry sometimes, but I also haven't found a staple moisturizer. I'm going to be honest all this "trial and error" "let's spend $300 until we find the right products and put a bunch of stuff in our hair" is not for me, I really want to keep it simple and I just want to buy what I need and not even fool with my hair; that's why I went natural because I'm lazy...lol. Sorry that's just honesty. In October I am investing in growth oil, S-Curl and one or two deep conditioners (moisture, my hair doesn't care for protein that much) and call it a day...oh and some JBCO and my KISS journey will begin.
> 
> Oh and BTW I am STILL not added to the list...
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 6, 2010)

Just checking in! I've been seeing quite a bit of growth/retention......I think...or maybe I'm becoming delusional from my notorious impatience. But either way, I'm either legitimately or delusionally happy about it! 

My hair feels very healthy. I've diagnosed my "multiple texture" issues since I've found that the "weird" side of my hair was full of SSKs. There are still a huge texture differences in the different regions of my head, but the extra roughness seems to be the SSKs. I hadn't ever experienced these before, but that's definitely what it is! Now I have to investigate why just one little portion of my head seems to be prone to getting them, and what to do to prevent them. 

In the meantime, I'm still CW, moisturizing, sealing daily and bunning (most days).  

I'm eager to straighten my hair to do a length check, but have no good reason to waste the heat exposure, so I'll wait a bit longer.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies, just saying hello. For whatever reason I never thought my name was added to the challenge, so I haven't been stopping by. My regie has been pretty simple, Just wash, DC (usually w/ steam) 1x/wk and twist, twist out on weekends, wash, repeat! I moisturize with BRBC and seal with the OHHB from Qhemet and I loves it!! Can't wait for length check time


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 7, 2010)

My hair is growing quite well. I moved from braids unto a weave.... I had a neck length wet and wavy weave for 1 month and now I'm wearing a 12" wet and wavy...going on 2 weeks now. I originally said I was going to keep my hair braided till December... I think I will continue to braid or weave into 2011.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while but I've been in mini box braids since October 22nd.  I'm planning on keeping them in until around Christmas.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 8, 2010)

I put mini twists in my hair last week sometime. They came out Ok.


----------



## mastermind (Nov 12, 2010)

i def want to join this is my first challenge and I'm excited!!! stretched I'm exactly 9 inches


----------



## bluwatersoul (Nov 14, 2010)

*Please count me in the challenge! I have just cut my hair to about 4" all around. Its funny  - I just washed it and with shrinkage it appears the same as it always did, even though I feel so bald. 

I will be weaving it up I think 4 weeks at a time - I need to do some regular deep contitioning to my crown which has sustained serious breakage.*


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 14, 2010)

Prettyeyes, Since I couldn't pm you:
I know, I'm late. But can I please join?!!! I just bc'd 11/12/2010. I was relaxed but I suffer from itchy scalp that just breaks at the thought of scratching vs when I'm natural. I would love to work to have a healthy scalp and hair. I've been treating my scalp with peppermint and rosemary eo and healthy natural hair is vital.

I poo 1x's week and don't use co due to itchies. If I can find a co that is very neutral in ph, then I'd adopt a co into my regimen. 
I use cfcg, a light leave in co (palmed), and wear my lace wig throughout the week.
One thing I did not do; I did not cut all around my hair line since I wear my lace wigs...I sew them on rather than use glue but take it off every week or two to poo. My hair is slowly steady growing even with my lace wig routine.

I have .25" of hair.


----------



## explosiva9 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello Ladies:

After months of thought, trying every hairstyle and regimen suggested, I have decided to end my natural journey.  I have had your support and the support of family and friends but right now, at this point, it's not something I want to continue with.  I may regret it or I may not.  But after 8 mths, I'm done.  thank you for your support.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2010)

explosiva9 said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> After months of thought, trying every hairstyle and regimen suggested, I have decided to end my natural journey.  I have had your support and the support of family and friends but right now, at this point, it's not something I want to continue with.  I may regret it or I may not.  But after 8 mths, I'm done.  thank you for your support.



Oh no! Well good luck on your journey!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 17, 2010)

Girl do you! The great thing about being natural is you can transition a 100 times, if you want. Many have started transitioning and changed their minds. Now get in those relaxed threads and learn how to take care of relaxed hair!!



explosiva9 said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> After months of thought, trying every hairstyle and regimen suggested, I have decided to end my natural journey.  I have had your support and the support of family and friends but right now, at this point, it's not something I want to continue with.  I may regret it or I may not.  But after 8 mths, I'm done.  thank you for your support.


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 17, 2010)

I put my hair in a very nice puff today. I'm getting proud of my puff.  So i bought myself some headbands for a job well done. I'm trying to decide on a new do for the new year. I'm not sure what I style i want. all i know is that i want something fun.


----------



## explosiva9 (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL, Thanks ladies.  I never had an issue with my relaxed hair.  My mom educated me well in the care and maintenance so I always had long healthy hair.  Last yr I let the wrong people mess with my hair and disaster happened and I took it as an opportunity to try going natural since I had been thinking about it for 3 yrs. But yeah, no. It's not working for me. Relaxed hair is much easier and better for my lifestyle. But I will be lurking.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 18, 2010)

explosiva9 said:


> I'm feeling better about my situation. I spoke to my friend and she just looked at me like I was crazy. Mind you she has naturally long wavy hair. She told me she loved it and advised me to wait and if I really feel that way to suck it up and wear a hat. lol. Not what I expected but I liked the hat idea. lol. My mom who doesn't like that I went natural can't keep her hands out of my hair and did my twists for me cause she wanted to play with my hair. lol.... While she was playing with it, she confessed that she loved my hair but really hates the length. ANd I had to agree. It's not the texture that is bothering me but that it's so short. I can't wait for it to get long so I will be taking the required steps to grow healthy long hair. Natural hair. I may change my mind in the future but as of right now, I am staying natural.


 
Explosiva9,
Do you want to hold on at least until you make a year?  At least two more inches of growth may make a world of difference and help you fall in love with your hair even more.  Even if you relax, you may not like the length, since you seem to miss it.  I straightened my hair a few weeks ago and HATED it!  Even though I was totally shocked by the length in 5 1/2 months of growth, the shorter layers gave me minimal styling options.  Just a suggestion to hold out a little longer and see what happens, you can PS in a lacefront and just moisturize and grow.

Either way, we're here to support you no matter what and as long as you're happy, we are!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 19, 2010)

Just checking in, currently PSing in cornrows. I've been using AO White Camelia(sp?) as a leave in and sealing with castor oil. Really falling in love with castor oil . i like the AOWC, seems to smooth and soften my hair very nicely.


----------



## janda (Nov 19, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Just checking in, currently PSing in cornrows. I've been using AO White Camelia(sp?) as a leave in and sealing with castor oil. Really falling in love with castor oil . i like the AOWC, seems to smooth and soften my hair very nicely.



I love the AO WC.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 20, 2010)

I HAVE MISSED YOU LADIES SOOO MUCH.

I have had a crazy,eventful life the last 8 weeks and unable to get online at all really but I am back.

I did an intense job search all summer and landed a dream job working in my field (Social Work)!!! I am working full time for the first time since I was pregnant! I was stay at home mom 2 1/2 years, then worked partime and now BACK IN THE WORKING WORLD!

DH changed careers!

Baby is 3 1/2 and doing great! 

We all got the flu and the baby got two ear infections (right after I started my job) BUT with family support I didn't miss a beat. 

I am now at my pre-pregnancy weight! I lost 20lbs total this year, 10lbs in the last 5 weeks!!! I am a perfect size 8! All done by eating right and exercising! 

I AM ALSO NOW 30 YEARS OLD! I had so many goals for when I turned 30. In addition to more _personal/spiritual _goals. 
I had three more goals
1. To be natural!
2. To go back to work full time at a job I love!
3. To return to a size 8!

I met all three and now I am back on my boards!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 20, 2010)

MY HAIR IS DOING GREAT! I had been wearing my wig all the time, but for some reason I took the wig off and didn't put it back on. I was wash and go every day the last 6-8 weeks! It worked best for me. But it is getting cold and the wig is calling me again. I think I will corn row tonight and wig it again. I skimmed over the last couple of pages, will update list again soon. And reply to ladies that had a ? Give me a little time!


MOST CHALLENGERS SEEM TO BE DOING GREAT! I am excited at how we are all getting so used to being natural! I HAVE NOT HAD ANY URGES TO GO BACK TO THE CRACK!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Pookaloo love the siggy pic!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 20, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> I HAVE MISSED YOU LADIES SOOO MUCH.
> 
> I have had a crazy,eventful life the last 8 weeks and unable to get online at all really but I am back.
> 
> ...


Congrats on meeting your goals!!!!!


----------



## janda (Nov 20, 2010)

Prettyeyes  I am so happy that you are meeting all of your goals. Congratulations.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> I HAVE MISSED YOU LADIES SOOO MUCH.
> 
> I have had a crazy,eventful life the last 8 weeks and unable to get online at all really but I am back.
> 
> ...


 

So glad you came back!  You were missed and now I see why!!  Congrats on all the new changes in your life and meeting your goals.


----------



## tina33 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi ladies.  I would like to join this challenge.  I am relatively new to the forum in general but  have been following this thread a few weeks now and building up courage to do the big chop after transitioning.  Somehow using henna too much straightened my fine strands. erplexed

I just cut my hair last week and am between 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 inches.  I would love to join this journey with the rest of you.  I look forward to long natural hair. 

After my cut, I put a weave in.  My regimen now is to take my vitamins, deep condition once a week, and wait and see...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 26, 2010)

I still did the wash and go thing this week but tonight I am definately braiding it up and wigging it. I am too cold in the mornings with the wet hair!

THANKS LADIES FOR THE CONGRATS ETC.


----------



## Mocha5 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, ladies!   Just checking in.  Still rockin' tree braids.  Blessings everyone.  Don't give up!


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 29, 2010)

Things are going good. I'm just trying to use up all my hzir products before I buy any more. I'm also trying to to perfect my knky twists so I can start protecting my hair. I don't care for wigs, but I might have to bust some out!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 29, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> Things are going good. I'm just trying to use up all my hzir products before I buy any more. I'm also trying to to perfect my knky twists so I can start protecting my hair. I don't care for wigs, but I might have to bust some out!


 

Great progress!!  Don't you love the puff now? I know I do and can't wait until it's huge and puffalicious by spring!  Until then I'm twisting and wigging to preserve my length.  So far, so good!


----------



## Purplelover (Nov 30, 2010)

Please add me!! I just BC'ed and I am in for the long haul...Thanks


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 1, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Great progress!! Don't you love the puff now? I know I do and can't wait until it's huge and puffalicious by spring! Until then I'm twisting and wigging to preserve my length. So far, so good!


 

THANKS! And yes, I love my puff...finally! It took me 5 months to get that puff, so I can't wait to see what the next 5 months will bring! I still havne't use my wigs but today is rainy, cold and windy so today might be the day.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 6, 2010)

Ladies I will resume the product of the month etc in January! I may close this challenge to new challengers at that time as well if no one has a strong objection!

Still wigging it and I know we will have to decide when we will update our lengths!!!!!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm still around.  I took my box braids out early and now I'm in twists.  I may stay twisted for a couple more weeks but I am thinking about getting another wig.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulation to all you ladies! You're doing great!   

Is it time to post update pics yet? I can't wait to see everyone's progress. 

I feel like it's been slow and steady for me, which is pleasing. It seemed like my hair was growing much faster in the summer than since the weather's cooled off. That's backwards, right? Should our hair grow faster in the winter, primitively speaking?

Anyway...keep up the good work!


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all! *I want to join too.* 
I Big Chopped on Nov 19, 2010 after transitioning since May 2010 (so 6 months). I have about 3 to 3 1/2 inches of hair all around.
I'm probably going to put my hair in braids for a month because I'm not liking my hair at this length and I'm not feeling the 'fro right now. I would go back to my wigs but my nape needs time to grow back in after improperly wearing wigs consistently for 6 months.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 8, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Explosiva9,
> Do you want to hold on at least until you make a year?  At least two more inches of growth may make a world of difference and help you fall in love with your hair even more.  Even if you relax, you may not like the length, since you seem to miss it.  I straightened my hair a few weeks ago and HATED it!  Even though I was totally shocked by the length in 5 1/2 months of growth, the shorter layers gave me minimal styling options.  Just a suggestion to hold out a little longer and see what happens, you can PS in a lacefront and just moisturize and grow.
> 
> Either way, we're here to support you no matter what and as long as you're happy, we are!



That's what I'm doing...except I'm sewing on my full lace wig.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 8, 2010)

I got a new set of cornrows put in on yesterday and I'm going to try and keep them in for 3 weeks.  This is sssooo much easier than twists, although, I really LOVE my twist out puffs.  I am loving and feeling my hair, wishing I had done the BC this time last year when i had some length to grow it out and keep it in a ponytail.  But I cannot wait until this time next year.  I got a new short wig and its my fix right now!  Happy Hair Growth ladies!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi ladies! I got tired of all the knots, and matting so I ended up texlaxing. Even though I am out of this particular challenge I will still be stopping by and seeing how all my ladies are doing. I still have the same goal to get to WL by 2013 so i'll be with you all in spirit


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 9, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> Hi ladies! I got tired of all the knots, and matting so I ended up texlaxing. Even though I am out of this particular challenge I will still be stopping by and seeing how all my ladies are doing. I still have the same goal to get to WL by 2013 so i'll be with you all in spirit




Aww man! Good luck on your Hair Journey!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, I finaly renewed my subscription. I wasn't going to because of all the changes and then at one point I couldn't even login and my computer kept freezing when they were doing all those updates.

But I will try to post some pictures soon. my hair comes to my shoulders now so I am so excited!!! I still havent straightened my hair and I have started using the shea moisture stuff from target, which works really well for me and it cuts back the time I spend on mixing my own ingredients.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## nkb115 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I would love to join in on this challenge.  I'm new to LHCF and this was the first thread that caught my eye. I BC in June 2010 and want to get to WL.  I don't know how to post pics can someone tell me how?  I've been taking pics since I started my journey and would like to share them.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 12, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> Hi ladies! I got tired of all the knots, and matting so I ended up texlaxing. Even though I am out of this particular challenge I will still be stopping by and seeing how all my ladies are doing. I still have the same goal to get to WL by 2013 so i'll be with you all in spirit



Oh my word!!  And you were my hair buddy.  I sooo wanna know how the texlaxing thing is working out for you.  I tried it at a shorter length and hated it but now that my hair is longer I've been thinking about it, but I'm trying to fight the urge.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i wanna join! my last relaxer was November 25th 2009, i BC'd March 25th, 2010...i measured my hair the otherday and it was 4 inches in the front, about 4.5 inches in the back.


 




We are the same mesurements in the front and back. I BC on April 2010 and my last relaxer was October 10th 2009. Happy growing to you!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 18, 2010)

Ladies we are starting to lose members due to relaxing, we knew that time would come, anyone fighting the urge right now?? This is a supportive BOOT CAMP remember we can not just relax we need to fight the urge and come in this thread for support!!!!!!Also, since I got no strong objections the challenge will close to new members on Jan 1 and we will become a tighter more focused/bonded group. It is time as the serious length growing shall commence. Let's have our lengths for 2010 measured By inches from root to tip and pics by December 23rd if you are in braids can you take a couple down for pics and measuring? If for some reason you can not do your December length/condition check please let us know when you will do yours by Dec. 23rd.BUT I HOPE MOST CAN UPDATE!!! 

After this length check we will begin measuring our hair in the traditional manner and using SL, APL, MBL etc. also!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 18, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Oh my word!! And you were my hair buddy. I sooo wanna know how the texlaxing thing is working out for you. I tried it at a shorter length and hated it but now that my hair is longer I've been thinking about it, but I'm trying to fight the urge.


 


NO EVALLUSION LOL!!!STOP EVEN THINKING ABOUT IT YOU ARE DOING GREATTT!!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 18, 2010)

Challenger list updated again... please drop the sarcasm and impatience about OP not adding you to the list, I can read and I am the OP, just post measurements, be sure you qualify and I will add you, in the meantime you are free to post!!!!!!!!

All who have known me for years know I am kind and I like to be treated kindly in return THANKS!

If you are not on the list at this time it is because I don't know your measurements or your hair is WAY too long or you are not natural!


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  I'm still hanging in!  No real urges to relax.  Since I love my tree braids, I rarely think about my hair.  I will take down, wash, condition and measure either this week or next. Stay the course ladies!  The prize of WSL will be soooooo sweet!!!


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm still hanging in there!  I have not had any urges to relax.  I will take my measurements and post pics within a few days.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 22, 2010)

nkb115 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would love to join in on this challenge.  I'm new to LHCF and this was the first thread that caught my eye. I BC in June 2010 and want to get to WL.  I don't know how to post pics can someone tell me how?  I've been taking pics since I started my journey and would like to share them.



At the top of the page there's a blue menu going across the screen. 3rd to last option is quick links, click it, under user controlpanel, click on edit signature, scroll down to signature picture, under option 1 is option 2....choose your pic, click preview it or save it! ta daaa!


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 22, 2010)

Laaaaadies!!!!  I got measurements!!!  As of today, I am 6.5 inches in the front (bang) and about 5 inches at the nape.  I'm sooooo excited!!!  I can really see the progress now.  I estimated that if I keep growing at this length I will be a little above WSL by 2013. But I don't even care. I'm just happy that I've held out this long.  I have a HEAD FULL OF HEALTHY HAIR again!!!  And it feels good!  I'm ecstatic.  Thanks for your support ladies!  No where but to go down from here...as in our hair!!!  STAY THE COURSE, GIRLFRIENDS!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 22, 2010)

Nothing new to report on my end...I colored my hair burgundy yesterday, and I like how dark it is  . It's growing quite nicely, and my non-stretched puff is getting bigger (see siggy).


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 22, 2010)

i havent measured my hair b/c i cant find my trusty measuring tape, but i think its around 6-6.5 inches...the front comes past my nose, the sides are chin length, and the back comes to right above my collarbone when i stretch it


----------



## curly2shoez (Dec 23, 2010)

hello... im am new to lhcf and would like to join you ladies in this challenge... i bc'd april 21, 2010 after an unintentional transition... (not sure when my last relaxer was) 8 months later my hair is now measured 6.5 - 6.75 inches in length... even though i went through adjustment problems i have not desire to ever relax again... I LOVE BEING NATURAL... if the length of my hair is acceptable for this challenge may i please be added...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 23, 2010)

I haven't been PS'ing at all. My hair goes in a puff everyday. I hope I'm not doing more harm than good. I'm gonna order me some crochet hair next week.


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 23, 2010)

I measured a piece of hair from the back yesterday (yes I pulled my hair out - I REALLY need to stop doing this), and it was 8 inches. Izzy is growing nicely!


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought I joined this challenge.. maybe I forgot to post my pics.  Anyway count me in.  My progress is in my siggy


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 23, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I haven't been PS'ing at all. My hair goes in a puff everyday. I hope I'm not doing more harm than good. I'm gonna order me some crochet hair next week.


 

I do the same thing.. and crossing my fingers for the best.

I really don't know what to do with it.  My hair is fine and I'm tired of the two strand right now.  I really don't have an interest in straightening it.... so what do I do.  I feel as though I do need some type of protective style.

Have you seen those African butterfly clips?  I'm thinking about trying those for PS'ing.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 25, 2010)

I am ending 2010 with 5.5 inches of hair root to tip....Ready for 2011. I think I did okay considering I BC'd down to about an inch in mid April and chose to do a couple small trims!!!! I am looking forward to spring. I am still wigging it until March!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 25, 2010)

*I will give the challengers the rest of 2010 to get TAPE MEASURED lengths, please no estimates!!!!!*

*I will update the list with our new measurements the first of the new year!!!!*

*If you do not post your length in inches you will not be added and this Challenge closes on December 31, 2010. *

I am happy to have a little hair on my head LOL! It was so hard having an inch of hair!!! But I survived and I miss my MBL relaxed hair sometimes but I look forward to WSL natural a lot more! As I said before I am now re-focused on GROWTH, I am going to be strict on my regimen now that I have a little hair to work with! I have been natural for 8 months!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 26, 2010)

Year End Update...

Beginning Stats: 
last relaxer Oct '09
bc'd mid-July '10 to about 3-5 inches
regimen is no heat, mostly buns, daily CO

As of Dec 26 2010:
9.25  inches at center back and sides
8.50 inches at bang
6.5 inches at nape

Pics from Nov 2010






Hope to see progress pics from the rest of y'all.  

Thanks for a supportive 2010, and thanks PrettyEyes for starting the thread.
Here's looking forward to BSL in 2011


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 27, 2010)

Just being realistic...there is no way I'll be WL by 2013.  I've been in the natural game since '06 so I know my hair only gets about 4 inches of growth a year.  I am currently about 4 inches in length which means that by the end of 2013, I should have 16 inches of hair.  I need anywhere between 22.5 and 25.5 inches to be waistlength (I am tall with a long face and neck)....soo...as you can see...that won't be happening.  So I am backing out of this challenge but good luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got about 5.5 inches in the front and sides, and about 7 inches in the crown/back. Looking forward to more growth in 2010


----------



## jalen0216 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like to join. I BC to a fade June 2010.  I had 3" of hair on Nov 29, 2010 and this is the day I got my set of kinky twist.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 27, 2010)

12/27/10
I have 1.2" of hair as of today's measurements. 

I'm still poo'n once a week, I'm not using anything as of products other than cfcg and i haven't really used that with in the last 2 weeks. Manipulation is at a very minimum on a daily but I'm about to put some singles in so I don't have to worry about flat ironing my wig in the mornings.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 27, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Just being realistic...there is no way I'll be WL by 2013.  I've been in the natural game since '06 so I know my hair only gets about 4 inches of growth a year.  I am currently about 4 inches in length which means that by the end of 2013, I should have 16 inches of hair.  I need anywhere between 22.5 and 25.5 inches to be waistlength (I am tall with a long face and neck)....soo...as you can see...that won't be happening.  So I am backing out of this challenge but good luck to the rest of you ladies.



I don't think you should throw in the towel just yet....


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 28, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Just being realistic...there is no way I'll be WL by 2013. I've been in the natural game since '06 so I know my hair only gets about 4 inches of growth a year. I am currently about 4 inches in length which means that by the end of 2013, I should have 16 inches of hair. I need anywhere between 22.5 and 25.5 inches to be waistlength (I am tall with a long face and neck)....soo...as you can see...that won't be happening. So I am backing out of this challenge but good luck to the rest of you ladies.


 

I am hoping that you change your mind. Your never know what your hair can do, it may amaze you. Plus 16 inches of hair is still a good length with this challenge you may at the very least be able to get full retention...NEVER SAY NEVER AND NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 28, 2010)

*BUMP*

* Let's change the mood in here, what are you loving about your hair RIGHT NOW?*

I am happy that it is long enough to cornrow, I love my curls and coils, I have learned a lot about which products to use, I am happy that being natural is actually really easy for me and fits my lifestyle...I will be a WSL NATURAL!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have not been dc'ing. I don't know what to dc with. I've been trying to find deep conditoners that say they are for deep conditioning but I don't find many. I was using Aussie Deeep, but I stopped. Guess I'll go back to that.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Dec 28, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Just being realistic...there is no way I'll be WL by 2013.  I've been in the natural game since '06 so I know my hair only gets about 4 inches of growth a year.  I am currently about 4 inches in length which means that by the end of 2013, I should have 16 inches of hair.  I need anywhere between 22.5 and 25.5 inches to be waistlength (I am tall with a long face and neck)....soo...as you can see...that won't be happening.  So I am backing out of this challenge but good luck to the rest of you ladies.



I hope you choose to stay too. I agree with PrettyEyes that you never know what you hair can do, because each step along this journey is a potential bend in the road that may open up to a wonderful view. At the very least, if you stay in this challenge, you have the best chance of maximizing the full 16 inches that you know you're capable of by 2013. The support here may be what makes the difference in hitting that 16 in.

As far as what I'm loving about my hair:
I, too, am so pleasantly surprised by how easy it has been to be natural, SOOOOO much easier than I anticipated it would be. I'm loving the feel and look of my waves and curls. I'm even getting okay with the length..  I'm in awe of my own hair, and it's making me feel so great about myself. Yeah, I've got my share of issues (uneven growth, the SSK plague, and my infamous impatience, etc), but it is and has been a marvelous journey so far, and I'm giddy with excitement of what the year ahead holds.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 28, 2010)

I think 2011 is gonna be great cause we will get over the short hair hump!


----------



## deltagyrl (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm at 4 inches on the front and sides.  3 inches in the back.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 28, 2010)

I love my curls n coils, and I love that I'm actually retaining length for once in my adult life, lol.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 28, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I don't think you should throw in the towel just yet....





Prettyeyes said:


> I am hoping that you change your mind. Your never know what your hair can do, it may amaze you. Plus 16 inches of hair is still a good length with this challenge you may at the very least be able to get full retention...NEVER SAY NEVER AND NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!!





HoneyMama said:


> I hope you choose to stay too. I agree with PrettyEyes that you never know what you hair can do, because each step along this journey is a potential bend in the road that may open up to a wonderful view. At the very least, if you stay in this challenge, you have the best chance of maximizing the full 16 inches that you know you're capable of by 2013. The support here may be what makes the difference in hitting that 16 in...




*Thanks ladies and okay, I'll hang in there.* 

*My end of year measurements:*

Exactly 4 inches everywhere except my crown which is 3.5 inches long.

As for what I'm loving about my hair...let's go with its versatility.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Dec 28, 2010)

I love my coils. I love the fact that I can wet my hair whenever I want and don't have to worry about all the heat I have to use to get my hair straight again. I love running my fingers through my curls when I'm in the shower when my hair is soaked. I love that I can style my hair in ten minutes (although that is starting to change the longer it gets....but I'm not complaining, bring on the length!)


HHJ


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in natural two strand twists right now and as I'm stretching the crown, I have 4 inches in length, about 3.75 inches in back and sides and 3.5 inches in front. I will double check when I remove the twists on Saturday, but I believe those measurements will be fairly accurate for being 7 months natural. 

I am loving my hair more and more as it grows out. I am still getting to know my texture and I'm enjoying protective styling by way of wigging it. I usually keep my hair in twists or cornrowed for stretching and growth. However, I must admit that I've been lazy lately and its been a little dry. So I must get on track so that I can debut my hair at my new job in the spring. I can't wait to see the shock on their faces from wigs to lots of hair all my own. 

I look forward to 7 months from now and my length retention at 14 months for a huge big afro. Let's grow on ladies!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Pook, what type of DC are you looking for? I swear by deep conditioning ever since I was relaxed.
I used to use the motions cpr deep conditioner until they changed formulas and before lhcf.
I use bioinfusion olive oil deep conditioner from walgreens now for about a year. ORS replenishing pak is good as well. ORS mayo worked well but my hair is very protein sensitive so I have to limit that.
Others I've heard are nexxus humectress dc, neutrogena triple moisture, and the lustrasilk cholesterols. I think silk elements has a good one too but I'm not sure. Hope that helps


----------



## Aine (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, I'm in. I've lurked for a few months as I contemplated growing my hair or or not, and finally joined when I decided to do so. 

I've been natural for six years but have always kept my hair very, very short -- a TWA was too long for me! The last time I cut my hair was in June of 2010. Right now my hair is 3 to 3.5 inches stretched all around my head. I've attached pics from my last cut and yesterday. My hair is one length in the latest shot, I just tuck my hair back on the sides. 

I've never had to take care of longer(ish) hair before, so this is all new to me. I feel like I'm taking a crash course in new routines and techniques. I feel like a bit of a dummy because even after being natural so long, I have no freaking clue about so much!


----------



## curly2shoez (Dec 30, 2010)

obviously pluckin a few hairs and measuring it isn't the consensus on the length of my hair so i recant the earlier post measurements... smh... lol... so here's my hair now. taken yesterday and the day before that... hope this qualifies me.


----------



## Esthi777 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, I'm getting in my measurements before I get booted. My camera is out of commission at the moment so I hope it's ok that I don't have pics. I'm 7in. in the front and sides. 6in. on the crown and 5in. In the back. My favorite thing about my hair now is that I can get it into a ponytail!!  I couldn't do that when I first started this challenge!


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey prettyeyes did not see your update until now.  Anyway still natural and hanging in there.  I am psing with wigs. My hair is at between 6-6.5 inches all around so I have retained ok this year.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd love to join this challenge but i've no camera to update with pics


----------



## MochaMooch (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm confused should I join this challenge or the spin off challenge? I have 6.5 inches of hair and I big chopped 2 weeks ago, my last relaxer was December 2009. 

If i'm eligible I'd like to join this challenge.


----------



## janda (Dec 31, 2010)

I am updating my stats:

Crown: 8-9 in
Sides: 7 -71/2 in
Nape: 7 1/2 in


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh what the heck, i'm gonna join since i meet some of the requirements. I'm "4.5-5" take a 1/2" in some areas, buti promise to get a camera soon so i can update.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 31, 2010)

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

Welcome back Evallusion..


----------



## bluwatersoul (Dec 31, 2010)

*I just got weaved back up the beginning of this week. I am alternately frustrated and happy with my hair. Frustrated because I did not see any visible change in length...ugh...but as short as my hair is I LOVE what I do have...it feels sooooo good, its thicker and stronger and shiny. Even my daughter looked and said "wow, its so Healthy!"

My front edges are slowwwwwllllly coming back in after what seemed like half a year at not responding to MT, massage,you name it - JBCO seems to be helping. My front leave out does ot seem to have grown one biterplexed but its healthy.....oh well....looking forward to some length gains in 2011!*


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 31, 2010)

BUMP........2011 is going to bring us much hair growth LOL!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 31, 2010)

this was taken on the 3rd right after to took down my braids... I rebraided the same day





I'll post another pic next week when I take down my braids again


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 31, 2010)

dcohen1217 said:


> Hey Pook, what type of DC are you looking for? I swear by deep conditioning ever since I was relaxed.
> I used to use the motions cpr deep conditioner until they changed formulas and before lhcf.
> I use bioinfusion olive oil deep conditioner from walgreens now for about a year. ORS replenishing pak is good as well. ORS mayo worked well but my hair is very protein sensitive so I have to limit that.
> Others I've heard are nexxus humectress dc, neutrogena triple moisture, and the lustrasilk cholesterols. I think silk elements has a good one too but I'm not sure. Hope that helps




I've tried the ORS while I was relaxed. Haven't tried since I was natural. May have to revisit it. And I'm gonna look into that bioinfusion. Thanks for the suggestions. I wish I would have saw this post earlier. I went and bought some cheapie DC. I'll see how I like it. 

Ummm. I didn't measure my hair when I first joined this challenge. So now I feel stupid measuring it now. But I think I do have pics from when I first joined. I'll see and do a comparison.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 31, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm in natural two strand twists right now and as I'm stretching the crown, I have 4 inches in length, about 3.75 inches in back and sides and 3.5 inches in front. I will double check when I remove the twists on Saturday, but I believe those measurements will be fairly accurate for being 7 months natural.
> 
> I am loving my hair more and more as it grows out. I am still getting to know my texture and I'm enjoying protective styling by way of wigging it. I usually keep my hair in twists or cornrowed for stretching and growth. However, I must admit that I've been lazy lately and its been a little dry. So I must get on track so that I can debut my hair at my new job in the spring. I can't wait to see the shock on their faces from wigs to lots of hair all my own.
> 
> I look forward to 7 months from now and my length retention at 14 months for a huge big afro. Let's grow on ladies!


 

Ok so here are some pictures for comparison purposes:


 May BC 5/14, September Update, November and two from December 2nd.

Looking forward to lots more progress!


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 2, 2011)

just measured! 7 inches in the front and one the sides, and most of the back, but i did measure a piece in the back that was like 6.75 inches.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 3, 2011)

I am on it! Ladies please please give me your measurements, The challenger list is very long where are the NUMBERS!!!UPDATE!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 3, 2011)

MochaMooch said:


> I'm confused should I join this challenge or the spin off challenge? I have 6.5 inches of hair and I big chopped 2 weeks ago, my last relaxer was December 2009.
> 
> If i'm eligible I'd like to join this challenge.


 
You can stay here!


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm still in the challenge!  I'm sorry for not updating sooner.  I will DEFINITELY do so tonight.  I promise to also revisit the rules for this challenge, and keep up with them on a bi-weekly/monthly basis.  I think this will help with more accountability and progress!

THANKS PRETTYEYES FOR STICKING WITH US!!!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 10, 2011)

In cornrows under this wig...bleh...I want crochet braids or a weave sooooo bad...I haven't had either before but its been on the brain as of late.  If I get it done, I'll post up.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 11, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> 12/27/10
> I have 1.2" of hair as of today's measurements.
> 
> I'm still poo'n once a week, I'm not using anything as of products other than cfcg and i haven't really used that with in the last 2 weeks. Manipulation is at a very minimum on a daily but I'm about to put some singles in so I don't have to worry about flat ironing my wig in the mornings.



I've given my measurements...I think my post has been missed.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 15, 2011)

How's everybody doing? Looks like protective styling breaks off my hair. I find that my hair loves daily braidouts or twistouts.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone!  Finally made some time to measure and take pics.  It was hard to use the measuring tape to get accurate measurements.

I BCed on 7.31.10 so I'm almost 6 months natural and loving it!  I'm still getting the hang of taking care of my hair and trying to find products that my hair likes.  My hair has a lot of shrinkage, so I'm trying to find things that will loosen the curl a bit.  I will be doing a yogurt treatment tonight or tomorrow night.

*Here's a pic that I took yesterday morning:*






*These were taken today:*

*Side - approximately 4.5 (if I measured properly)*





*Back Right - if measured properly about 5.25-5.50 inches*





*Front Bang - if measured properly about 5 inches*


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey ladies.  I'm doing okay.  I'm so not feeling my hair length though.  I think once I hit that 8 inch mark, I'll be good but until then I'm sitting pretty at 4.

I can't believe I'm gonna say this but I spent 3 hours cornrowing my hair yesterday.  I did 4 rows going straight back.  I'm going to keep them in for as long as possible--preferably a month.  I have never attempted to rock a style with my natural hair for this long so wish me luck.  With it braided back like this, I can just wear a headband, a beanie or a wig--so it does have its versatility.  I love low maintenance styles.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi I'm Shavonne and I just BC'd on Dec 27th. I decided to go natural because of postpartum shedding and breakage. I am so happy with my decision... my husband is still getting used to it.  I have less than one inch of hair and I *think* I may be 4a. My regimen is very simple... I DC once a week with a mix of Lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol, honey and EVOO and cowash about 3 times a week with suave. I moisturize twice a day with s-curl and seal with EVCO. That's it! Looking forward to growing with you ladies!

Dec 2009 - APL





Sept 2010 - after postpartum shedding





Jan 2011


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 15, 2011)

Although I get tons of compliments on my tree braids, I'm ready to wear my own hair.  :-(  I wish it was WSL already.  I'm getting impatient.*sigh*  Hopefully, it'll be APL by the end of this year. If so, no more protective styles for me!  Just venting, ladies...

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 16, 2011)

My last relaxer was January 11, 2010 and I BC'd July 9, 2010. 

I think I got and retained all 6" of growth for that year...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 16, 2011)

everybody's making great progress!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry, I can't join b/c I have more than 4" of hair in the back, but about 4-5 inches in the front --and my last texlaxer was before Oct 09, but good luck to all the ladies!  I will be doing my own modified version of this challenge privately...*happy hair growing!*  I have a WL goal of Dec. 2012-Feb. 2013.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys checking in I'm braided under a wig I dc e days a go with some giovanni deeper moisture and I might do my first  henna treatment later this week wish me luck


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jan 18, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Hey ladies.  I'm doing okay.  I'm so not feeling my hair length though.  I think once I hit that 8 inch mark, I'll be good but until then I'm sitting pretty at 4.
> 
> I can't believe I'm gonna say this but I spent 3 hours cornrowing my hair yesterday.  I did 4 rows going straight back.  I'm going to keep them in for as long as possible--preferably a month.  I have never attempted to rock a style with my natural hair for this long so wish me luck.  With it braided back like this, I can just wear a headband, a beanie or a wig--so it does have its versatility.  I love low maintenance styles.



 I feel ya, girl, hang in there, though... I'm so impatient about my length,too.  but it's coming, and more importantly the health is here now. Just try to distract yourself with something because, well, I won't say a watched pot never boil, because eventually it does, but its a beast to wait on...


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 26, 2011)

I took my cornrows out tonight.  I didn't make it a full month...probably about 3 weeks but thats a record for me.  I shampooed with Loreal Everstrong Sulfate Free Shampoo (a sample)...good stuff...I'll probably purchase it when I'm out of poo.  I'm attempting a rollerset tonight (I mainly want to stretch my hair so that I can cornrow it tomorrow)...and back under my wig (Juniper by Sensationnel) I shall go.

I've noticed my hair has grown a little more...maybe a quarter inch so I'm super excited about that.

I'm also trying out that Shea Moisture Leave-in...I'll let ya know if I like it.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 30, 2011)

Checkin-in!  Took my hair down to get it rebraided.  It seems to have gotten a lot longer.  My braided keeps commenting on how long it is.  It's a great possibly that I'll be WSL in 2013.  Happy dance!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jan 30, 2011)

It sure is quiet on this board....Let's start back up the technique/product of the month!  

In the meantime: I'm kinda trying to manage my patience more than my hair.  I just did a trim. I didn't really have any split ends, but it had been a long time since I trimmed, so I just figured I should. But then I remembered why I don't trim...I'm too scissor-happy! Took off up to an inch is most places, 3/4 in others.Ooop! Oh well...  maybe I can regain some of that before next length check! 

Oh, and I need some advice about shedding. Seems excessive lately, not much breakage just shedding, but no change in regi or diet, etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## RayRayFurious (Jan 30, 2011)

HoneyMama said:


> Oh, and I need some advice about shedding. Seems excessive lately, not much breakage just shedding, but no change in regi or diet, etc. Any suggestions?




Ditto! I'm having the same problem with shedding. I'll say it's been about a month now and seems much more than usual. I don't know if it's the weather, my products, or just my shedding season. I'm trying not to manipulate it too much, but it seems to be happening a lot.

I also don't detangle regularly (just finger comb and fluff out the fro), so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

HoneyMama said:


> It sure is quiet on this board....Let's start back up the technique/product of the month!
> 
> In the meantime: I'm kinda trying to manage my patience more than my hair.  I just did a trim. I didn't really have any split ends, but it had been a long time since I trimmed, so I just figured I should. But then I remembered why I don't trim...I'm too scissor-happy! Took off up to an inch is most places, 3/4 in others.Ooop! Oh well...  maybe I can regain some of that before next length check!
> 
> Oh, and I need some advice about shedding. Seems excessive lately, not much breakage just shedding, but no change in regi or diet, etc. Any suggestions?



Try garlic pills...they have been said to decrease shedding. I take two a day and have not had any shedding issues. They are really inexpensive too so it's at least worth a try.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 31, 2011)

HoneyMama said:


> It sure is quiet on this board....Let's start back up the technique/product of the month!
> 
> In the meantime: I'm kinda trying to manage my patience more than my hair.  I just did a trim. I didn't really have any split ends, but it had been a long time since I trimmed, so I just figured I should. But then I remembered why I don't trim...I'm too scissor-happy! Took off up to an inch is most places, 3/4 in others.Ooop! Oh well...  maybe I can regain some of that before next length check!
> 
> Oh, and I need some advice about shedding. Seems excessive lately, not much breakage just shedding, but no change in regi or diet, etc. Any suggestions?



I agree. We should def start the technique/product of the month again.  Its been waaay too quiet.

My hair was doing the shedding thing about a month ago.  Thats when I threw some cornrows in and refused to touch it.  It seems to have abated.  I've heard that garlic pills were good for shedding but I have never tried them myself.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish I had some length, I would love to do some twists. 
My hair has been breaking from my wig (the regular one). You know sometimes you slack...throw that wig on in the mornings. And shedding, I expect to have since I don't comb daily, any hairs that were to fall naturally, accumulate as well and fall when it's time to poo.
So when I poo, I have to comb my hair first then poo or I'll have a shower full of hair. It's not a handful of hair that's being lost but enough to notice every week or two. I'm at the point, that I need to have it braided and/or either start back using my lace wigs. Using my lace wigs, I just haven't been in the mood to flat iron in the mornings.


----------



## nimmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hiya! Can I jump into this challenge?

I've got 4" of hair, not sure of the texture, suspect it may be 3b/c/4a and the strands are THICK, yet they love henna(??).

Still working out my regimen, but here it is so far:

- Prepoo/scalp massage with coconut oil
- Shampoo when needed with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath
- Condition with either Organix Vanilla Silk or Coconut Milk Conditioner or Mizani Moisturefusion Silk Cream Conditioner
- Spitz with Mizani D'tangle
- Apply Mizani Rose H2O Condtioning Hairdress
- Seal with Coconut oil
-Monthly henna made with camomile tes or green tea, with a bit of cream coconut mixed in there.
-Weekly henna gloss or coconut milk/lime treatment
- Occasionally I cowash with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration <-- love the smell!

Oh and at night I use Mizani H2O Intense, that stuff has saved my hair 
Basically my regimen is coconut, henna and Mizani lol, I'll add pics later


----------



## SunnyHoney (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Try garlic pills...they have been said to decrease shedding. I take two a day and have not had any shedding issues. They are really inexpensive too so it's at least worth a try.



Thanks EllePixie, I'm going to give garlic a try...like right now! 

It's crazy to hear that others are having some excessive shedding now too, so it's not just me?  I remember a hairdresser I had decades ago saying that we shed more in the winter, but I disregarded it because it always seemed so counter-intuitive to evolutionary science....erplexed... I mean, you would think that an animal, even the human animal would retain hair in the colder months to keep warm....on the other hand, there are those animals that shed their summer coats in lieu of a winter ones...maybe we fall in that group on some scientific level   ..Anyway, at least I do not suffer it alone. Thanks ladies!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 1, 2011)

So if I BC'd 1/1/10 after a 12 month transition can I join?? I can post of pic of my hair from back then.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey EllePixie, I love your spirals, in fact I love your whole look. Do you have a fotki I could stalk? 




ETA: Ne'er mind, I just seen the link in your siggy....hmmm... been a long day, brain not working well... perfect time to fotki stalk!


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think I have posted much in this thread (I'm in the WL 2013 thread too.)
I'm putting down the scissors for a few months (I been a little scissor happy.) I'm thinking about getting a sew-in to help me keep my hands out of my hair for a bit. Hope to be at least grazing APL by the end of the year. Right now I'm at 4", APL is at 9" to 10" from my nape.


----------



## ShaG (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey ladies! i'm a newbie and I want to join this challenge. I big chopped October 1 2010 and I love my natural hair. My reggie includes pre-pooing with coconut oil and I shampoo and/or co-wash twice a week. Following that I DC after every wash with a mixture of cholestrol, wheat germ oil and whatever stimulating essential oil I have on hand. And in between washes I usually wear twist/bantu knot outs. So far so good. Oh yeah my hair is between 4 and 4.5 inches.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had my braids in for 2 months now. I re-did the 2 front rows and the back row 2 weeks ago. I really need to remove it all and do a through shampoo-ing and DC.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Feb 13, 2011)

I hadn't planned on straightening until June, but I had an impromptu upscale date with DH last night and had nothing to do with my hair, so I straightened it. 

My DH went nuts! It's not even long yet, but he was going crazy for it (and got very frisky )

It could be that he was just happy I gave the "librarian-bun" look a rest! I can't wait to see what he thinks when I really get some length. He kept saying, "it must be really _healthy _if it grew that much!"  Healthy...Now that's a compliment!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm still hanging on over here.  I just celebrated my 9 month nappiversary, I can't believe it'll be a year in May.  Time really does fly when you're having fun.  I've been doing rollersets and flexi rod sets and I love them!!  My hair is well moisturized and the setting allows me to get some length out of my styles and enjoy my natural hair.  I'm really excited about rocking BIG HAIR this summer!!  Au naturale rules!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 13, 2011)

HoneyMama said:


> I hadn't planned on straightening until June, but I had an impromptu upscale date with DH last night and had nothing to do with my hair, so I straightened it.
> 
> My DH went nuts! It's not even long yet, but he was going crazy for it (and got very frisky )
> 
> It could be that he was just happy I gave the "librarian-bun" look a rest! I can't wait to see what he thinks when I really get some length. He kept saying, "it must be really _healthy _if it grew that much!"  Healthy...Now that's a compliment!




Where da pitchas?


----------



## SunnyHoney (Feb 15, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Where da pitchas?



well...if you insist! 


so this is the first day of the press



and this is day3. the roots had reverted a little because I sweated them out playing tennis on Sunday.


----------



## Moopeh (Feb 16, 2011)

Went through a nasty breakup. Was evil to my hair. for a whole month.

Cotton pillowcases, no conditioner, no detangling. awful.

Now I will pay with a big fat trim .

I twisted and tucked my hair for the first time. Eurg. Oh well. At least its growing.  

Continuing on with my vitamins (which i also neglected).  Off the meds that made my hair fall out.

SIgh.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 17, 2011)

My updates


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 17, 2011)

HoneyMama said:


> well...if you insist!
> 
> 
> so this is the first day of the press
> ...




Looks good! 


Val said:


> My updates




Love this!  Very cute!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 18, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!  Very cute!



Thank you!!!


----------



## SweetNproper (Feb 18, 2011)

Im a newbie i want to join as well.  100% natural. I BC'd December 10, 2010. I currently have 3.5 to 4 inches of hair...the front is very short barely 3 inches. I dont really know what to do with my hair so im going to get kinky twist.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 18, 2011)

I've recently BC'd and will be perusing this thread.  I'm very hair lazy with about 8" of natural hair.  So, I've been wearing my hair in Kimmaytube's tuck and pin style.  Thankfully, I have just enough hair for this style.


----------



## Masters2013 (Feb 18, 2011)

Prettyeyes said:


> Requirements to join:
> 
> 1. You must be 100% natural.
> 2. You must be serious.
> ...


60. Masters2013 @ 5inches


----------



## PrimaD (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to join just bc in late aug and 4 inches


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 21, 2011)

Currently in braids till april...missing my hair Though.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 7, 2011)

^^You got married?  If so, congratulations!!


Mini update:  I was getting tired of dealing with my hair so I am now in my first weave.  Can you say "itchy"? lol

Today officially makes one week with this weave...1 week down...7 to go!


----------



## BananaClipQueen (Mar 11, 2011)

I would also like to join. I am a 4a Natural. Please add me to this challenge. Okay I just deleted my enire post because I took my extensions out. I am wearing a 5 inch curly fro now. Noe extensions , I am just going to go with the flow. My big chop was at the end of May of last year. Chopped unevenly. Please add


----------



## BananaClipQueen (Mar 11, 2011)

^^^^^I am texting from my phone. Excuse the typos. That word is : method and those g's are supposed to be h's...lol


----------



## Sesi (Mar 11, 2011)

Oohh - can I join?

I am a 4b natural, 4 inches all over, cept for the nape, where it is 3 inches (I am a little scissor-happy, you see).


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 24, 2011)

How's everybody doing?


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Mar 24, 2011)

Still me, just a different name.
I'm in a sew in now because my hair was doing somthing funny. I think it was because I was trying to many different products. 
Just a lesson to all you ladies if it aint broke, don't fix it. 


How are you doing Pook?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Still me, just a different name.
> I'm in a sew in now because my hair was doing somthing funny. I think it was because I was trying to many different products.
> Just a lesson to all you ladies if it aint broke, don't fix it.
> 
> ...


 

Sprinkl3s I'm ok! Your hair is growign girl!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 28, 2011)

Still hanging in there, getting more & more excited about my hair growth. Left some pics in the daily hairstyle thread ;-)

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SunnyHoney (Mar 28, 2011)

Just checkin' in...  

I went on vacay 2 weeks ago and for a week and a half straight I wore WnG's.  They were really cute, but the thing is, I can't get second day hair, so I had to do a new WnG each day which means LOTS of manipulation and tanglin' and detanglin' and therefore shedding!  I hope I didn't do too much damage!

Well, I guess we'll see at June check in!


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi ladies!
I haven't posted here since the beginning of February. I'm at a little over 5 inches now. Unless I have a major setback I should make SL this summer - maybe even in the middle of May (my post relaxer anniversary!)  I like my stretched afro a lot more with the added length but still don't like how my hair looks in twists.
Started working out this past week so I will returning to cowashing mid-week since I cannot allow sweat to sit on my scalp (it causes me to itch like crazy.)
My plan is to braid my hair up and wig it for 2 to 4 weeks at a time if I can.


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 2, 2011)

Still hanging in!  Getting tree braids redone today.  So I washed and conditioned then blew my hair out.  My afro is HUGE!  EXCITED!!!


----------



## EclecticMaybe (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to join! I bc'd kind of spur of the moment back in Sept 2010. 

My story: I was b/t SL and APL when I texturized my hair and cut it very short (the "rihanna" cut) back in August of 09'. I wasn't consistent with texturizing the new growth since A) it was too expensive and B) I saw it as being unnecessary since I had my CHI and figured that it would be enough to maintain the straight look. Come Sept 30 my hair grew out to NL grazing SL and I was fed up with having to constantly flat iron to maintain the straight look which didn't last long especially with the humidity so I spontaneously bc'd one night and put my hair in crochet braids. When I bc'd I had about 6" natural hair. Since then I've retained 3-4 inches of new growth (I'll do a proper length check later this month) and I'm sure I'll make SL very soon. I'm crossing my fingers that I make APL by the end of the year.


----------



## lp318lp (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey everyone!!

Sorry for the delay in posting!  I've been SO busy and haven't been on the boards in a minute, but I have been keeping my hair in twists since about September of last year.  I've retained a lot, and finally have a pic for y'all.   Not sure the inches, but will check soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm posting from my phone, so I hope it posts!  

Give Christ a chance ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 6, 2011)

i made sl i dont really even nowhen since ive been wearing this wig so long but i updated my photobucket this past weekend and im sl


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 7, 2011)

Discovered two things today.

1. I can make a pony puff outta my stretched hair 





2. I have a very odd-shaped head...my styles look flat cuz I have no hook. I have a flat head. I want a hook...


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 7, 2011)

hi! *waves like a dork*

i know im a little later than everyone else  but can i join?? i joined this forum long time ago, technically, but i was practically never here because i couldn't comment. i only got a subscription recently. im more active on bhm, but now that i have a subscription i may as well use it....

anywho...

i basically bc'd last year in jan, and again in july, and i trimmed a good deal this january, but i think i've worked out what hinders my hair growth and i should be able to avoid having to cut it very much 

i'm a 4a, though i think all the edges are about 3c if that. they are very different from the rest of my hair. i have no idea how that is. i'm natural. the cut in july of last year was to get rid of my color, so i don't even have color... yet. i think i'll henna instead of dying it, though.

right now, i'm in a sew in, which is sort of bad because i haven't cowashed or anything since i've had it now for a week and a few days i think. i guess its not that bad. i really have to do it twice a week, though. usually my cowashes become dc's, so i dc twice a week really.

i wash my hair once a week generally. i don't know what people think about it, but i use a neutralizing shampoo either once a week or every other. it really helps my hair because of the 5.5 pH... i guess that's why. it feels better and retains moisture when i do that. otherwise, it will not at all and the ends get crunchy. i acv rinse on occasions... probably once a month is what it happens to be. i do it whenever i feel like it. it makes my hair a little more manageable. 

my hair is very protein sensitive, but i usually put an aphogee 2 step treatment on every two months. i don't really know if this does anything for me. i don't remember when i did it last, but my hair is fine right now, so i may not continue with it. idk... 

my hair really reacts well to ceramides, which i learned when i used Skala from Big Lots. now, they don't carry it where i live. boooo. i have wheat germ oil, though. i've added it to my conditioner along with aloe vera juice that i have in the house, though i think i will not buy that again. maybe the gel instead. 

i use some 'henna' conditioner from the health food store. they didn't have the kind i was looking for, so i got this. it doesn't have cones or parabens, so i thought i'd try it. i don't know if i care for it. i will try it without adding anything to it to see what i think of it by itself.

i really love V05 and castor oil, and really i'm fine only using this as a conditioner. it works for me. i don't really need to do anything else to my hair whether this is a deep conditioner or not. i do, however, need to seal with shea butter and coconut oil a lot to prevent single strand knots. these mostly happen when i'm not co-washing enough or when i sleep without tying my hair up in a silk scarf. 

so, i think this is it. my hair is about to my eyebrows on top to grazing shoulder length on the bottom. i have a problem with constantly cutting my hair, but i think i'm getting over it now that i know how to work with it. i take a multivitamin (should anyway) because i'm deficient in many of them and it happens to help my hair growth. i get about an inch or two every three months (ETA i get about an inch when i don't take a vitamin and about two inches when i do). i hope to retain as much as i can and see where i end up 

sorry this was so long  hope i can join!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 13, 2011)

How's everybody?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 14, 2011)

Same here with everyone else as far as hanging in there.  I have a HUGE puff now and I LOVE IT!!  I also recently colored my hair -- I couldn't take the ridiculous gray hairs anymore, they were driving me NUTS.  So I am truly loving my hair even more so nowadays.  I keep my hair either in two strand twists for gorgeous, wild twistout 'fros or a scalp braided hairstyle with some hair left out to two strand twist.  The longer my hair gets the more I love the flexibility and creativeness I can try.

I cannot believe its almost been a YEAR already.  This time last year which seems like it was a few weeks ago, I couldn't wait to be "puffalicious" and be able to have hair from my BC and 11 months later on tomorrow, I have more than enough and am taking on other hair goals.  Like I would love to have a huge curly afro by July, August timeframe.  

I have nailed my regimen down to a science and it only includes SheaMoisture products, DE curl stretching cream and coconut oil for twists, Yes to Carrots conditioner and ORS and GPB for protein treatments. That's it!!  My hair loves SheaMoisture and I'm loving the effects on my hair.

I'll be updating with pics next month!!  Grow baby grow!!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Apr 14, 2011)

Things that I have learned:
-As easy as wash and go's are I cannot do them because of tangles and SSK
-My hair needs to be stretched when airdrying
-Blow drying isn't for everyone
-I always need to sleep with my bonnet
-My hair is not the protien sensitive as I thought it was
-My hair LOVES AO HRS shampoo and conditioner, Shea moisture smoothie, and olive oil.
-Deep conditioning is a MUST at lease once a week.

I think that is it for now but I'm still learning.

Keep growing ladies


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 14, 2011)

Never posted in this thread but I BC in june 2010 I remember this thread floating around that time. I will start posting more often. I will make full APL this year I am claiming it. ;-)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been doing wash n go's , and enjoying all the moisture in the air. Most recent wash n go in my siggy.


----------



## aleemah (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to join!! Im currently 3 inches and still working on my regimen


----------



## SunnyHoney (Apr 18, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I've been doing wash n go's , and enjoying all the moisture in the air. Most recent wash n go in my siggy.




LOVELY!!!!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Apr 18, 2011)

Howdy all! Just checking in, nothing new with me, but just hoping the thread picks up soon! 

Welcome to all the new posters!!!  Aleemah, you look like a younger Janet Jackson, cute siggy pic!


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 18, 2011)

^^I hope it picks up too...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 18, 2011)

The back of my hair has made SL, judging by my french braids my daughter did yesterday (sorry for the repeat pic, LOL):


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 1, 2011)

I'm hovering over SL now


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 8, 2011)

no updates?


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 8, 2011)

I'm SL on one side and about really close on the other. Plan to straighten within the next couple weeks. Trying to get my hands on this apex pressing cream or whatever it's called first.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (May 8, 2011)

My hair in March

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 8, 2011)

nice progress!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 29, 2011)

*I would like to join! I BC'd on 05/08/11 after being relaxed for 30 years. My last relaxer was on 12/18/10 and i have 2 inches of hair. My goal is thick, healthy and long natural hair.*

*

 

*


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 6, 2011)

this year is going a little rough. the top of my hair is only at the top of my ears. culprit- single strand knots. so, im going to start putting a lot of coconut oil/shea butter on the bottom half of my hair before i braid it up for a sew in. i think i said i was going to start doing that before, but... i haven't. 

i wish to get 3 inches, hope to get 2.5, but i guess i'll be ok with just 2 inches by the end of the year. i should make that with no cutting, and protecting my ends more. i have the same goal for the first six months of next year. i think i'll be able to get 2.5 inches both times, so i will be 5 inches longer, which will put me at apl by this time next year.

we'll see.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jun 7, 2011)

How have you all been???
I have about 9 inches of hair now and while it is a good amount of growth it still feels so short. I'm going to need like 18 inches of hair for it to feel like I have any hair.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 7, 2011)

Doing good so far. Lightly flat ironing my hair and doing a 1/4 to 1/2 inch trim today. I'm very happy with my hair right now but need to get rid of the annoying ragged ends.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll post an update pic soon. The back is definitely SL and CBL... the sides are still NL


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there.  As for length, I can't give a good estimate because I'm in box braids (w/ extensions), but I'm hoping to be shoulder length upon "takedown".  This is the start of week 4 with these braids...I am sooo ready to take them out...but I'm trying to hold out for a total of 8 weeks.  I'm going to wash my braids tonight.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reached SL.  Centimeters from CBL.  Last month, I chopped some of my hair by mistake taking my tree braids down.  :-(
Still hanging in though.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jun 9, 2011)

So off topic but I'm trying to get my body like girl in your sig. Mocha

PS your hair will grow back in no time. Think of it as a trim


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 13, 2011)

i've had to press my hair like four times in the last week because it sweats out so much. i can't go to work like that. if i don't press it, it doesn't blend with my straight sew in. i would like to avoid perming it because i hate hate hate permed hair. i hate the limp. i hate the smell when its wet. i hate the texture difference from new growth. and, i hate the fact that my father thinks kinky hair is ugly and should be permed.... but the constant pressing is more damage. its not long enough to wear kinky to me. its not the kink, its the length. i look stupid with short hair. i don't have enough bridge in my nose, and my cheeks are too fat.

i'm going to try to tie it up better at night, so the scarf actually stay on. i'm going to use more hairspray or something at work so it stays straight... i guess.if that doesn't work, i'm going to texlax and get curly weave so that it doesn't have to be straightened and it'll blend.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 13, 2011)

apple_natural said:


> i've had to press my hair like four times in the last week because it sweats out so much. i can't go to work like that. if i don't press it, it doesn't blend with my straight sew in. i would like to avoid perming it because i hate hate hate permed hair. i hate the limp. i hate the smell when its wet. i hate the texture difference from new growth. and, i hate the fact that my father thinks kinky hair is ugly and should be permed.... but the constant pressing is more damage. its not long enough to wear kinky to me. its not the kink, its the length. i look stupid with short hair. i don't have enough bridge in my nose, and my cheeks are too fat.
> 
> i'm going to try to tie it up better at night, so the scarf actually stay on. i'm going to use more hairspray or something at work so it stays straight... i guess.if that doesn't work, i'm going to texlax and get curly weave so that it doesn't have to be straightened and it'll blend.



Find a style that doesn't require you to fight against your hair so much...try a curly/kinky weave instead of a straight one...or try individual braids instead of weave, or a whole head weave with no hair left out....


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree with Angel_Eyez! 

If you texlax because you love texlax hair, that's fine, but don't do it  our of desperation for not having a better style during your short hair phase. 

The length will come, and even before it's your ideal length, there will be a length that you can rock happily.  Try some other options first, try a wig, try the full sew-ins, the curly weaves, try bunning with a phony puff or tail, try braids, cornrows, twistouts/braidouts. 

And remember even if your pressed styles aren't lasting as long as you'd like, its probably just in this season if you're in a humid climate, so your solution may only have to be temporary, but that texlax is no different than a relaxer is the fact that it is _permanent_. And if your end goal is a long head full of natural hair, that will just be a setback for you.  

Girl, try some different styles, and post them so we can give you some feedback, (or pm me if you don't want to post them). Sometimes we can be our own worst critics and just need an objective opinion from a sister-friend.

I'll be sending some hugs and some "accept your beautiful hair even when it's not behaving" vibes your way! HHG:blowkiss:





apple_natural said:


> i've had to press my hair like four times in the last week because it sweats out so much. i can't go to work like that. if i don't press it, it doesn't blend with my straight sew in. i would like to avoid perming it because i hate hate hate permed hair. i hate the limp. i hate the smell when its wet. i hate the texture difference from new growth. and, i hate the fact that my father thinks kinky hair is ugly and should be permed.... but the constant pressing is more damage. its not long enough to wear kinky to me. its not the kink, its the length. i look stupid with short hair. i don't have enough bridge in my nose, and my cheeks are too fat.
> 
> i'm going to try to tie it up better at night, so the scarf actually stay on. i'm going to use more hairspray or something at work so it stays straight... i guess.if that doesn't work, i'm going to texlax and get curly weave so that it doesn't have to be straightened and it'll blend.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention my update.  I'm about 1.5 inches from *grazing* APL.  I'm feeling confident that I can make it this year.  I straightened my hair for an event this week, so I'll try to take some pics and post. 

I realize that I don't like wearing my hair straight anymore, especially with the new length. My kids are always pulling at it, it's always in the way when I sit down or lean over. And for some reason, it just feels so fragile in its straightened state.  

DH is loving it thoug.  He was so shocked by the length that when I asked him if I should straighten it more often he was like "Naw, I want you to keep keeping it healthy!" TRANSLATION: "Grow it, baby, Grow it!"

So back to a my daily cowash, wet-bun mode by Tues! APL by OCT!!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 13, 2011)

aww thanxx *honey mama & angel eyez* !!!!!!!!!!!! ** congrats on your progress honey mama. that's exciting! 

you're right. i do just need a temporary solution. i didn't even think of that. and angel eyez, i think i will try some kinky curly weave. i've been looking for some hair that may match my texture. i'm going to go with aamh. i think/hope/pray it will blend well.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Some update pics! these were taken Monday night.

first, I must say, DH was tired, and a bit confused as to why I was asking him to take pics of me for the internet...but he did his best to cooperate.

secondly, I kept crossing my arms to lower my shoulders as to not overstate the length, but it just served to make my torso look narrow and deformed... really it's not..... Oh, and I tried a dark and light background, but both looked a bit extreme... . Oh well...I think y'all get the picture.

 

Anyway, I think it will be a while before I straighten again, so this shall serve as my midyear check-in pic. Like I said, I think I'm about 1.5 maybe 2 inches from reaching APL.    I'm really happy with my growth rate and the little effort it takes to maintain my hair right now. I know that may change as my journey continues but it's nice now to not have to over think my regi.  HHG to you all!

PS: a note on wearing it straight: I LOVE my overpriced FHI flatiron and blow-dryer. for any naturals who are compelled to straighten, I highly recommend shelling out the bucks...I mean, INVESTING in the right tools that will do little damage to your hair and have maximum ease of use. I can rock a pressed looked for up to 2 weeks with little to no reversion even though I work out regularly...just a thought!


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 15, 2011)

^^thats some good looking hair^^

On week 5 with these braids...nothing new to report...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't have any updates right now but I'm checking in. I haven't straightened in 3 weeks but I hope to update soon.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 19, 2011)

HoneyMama, you're already APL my dear....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 19, 2011)

Checking in...I am mostly doing wash n go's or banding for styles this summer, and doing more oil rinsing as well. I think I have about 2 inches to go in the back till APL....


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 19, 2011)

update


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 22, 2011)

i'm texlaxing my hair. i've had enough with the single strand knots. so, yea. i got some regular ol relaxer and olive oil. i'm still going to get aamh hair, though. hopefully i will be able to order it on friday


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys make me want to straighten my hair but I am soooo scared.


----------



## lady_godiva (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to join.  I just did the big chop this month.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just found this thread and I'd like to join! I BCd in the early part of May and am right at 4 inches in top and 5.5 in the back.


----------



## lp318lp (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I've been out of the loop for a while, but needed to check in before bed-time.  I washed my hair today and dc'd as well.  I also trimmed a few inches all around because those peskily SSKs came back after I took my twists out.

I have been in twists for almost 10 months (that's with removing and retwisting, of course).  Parts of my hair have grown longer than they've ever been in this natural state, but now the problematic areas are more apparent that ever.

I have yet to straighten my hair, but last week I was close to texlaxing it because she wanted to act all unruly!!!  I did get her straight, but I was close y'all ~ The box was purchased and all!!!

I'm hoping to resolve these problems sooner rather than later so that I can make some strides.  I'm going to just wear my hair in various PS until right before New Years.

What styles are you all using as PSs while in the "in-between" stages?

me~

P.S. - I want to officially re-dedicate myself to this challenge.  I want to see results and I know that the only way that that will occur is with continued communication with those in this particular community.  Thank you ladies for being lovely!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww, thanks MyAngelEyez~C~U

I just have a hard time claiming it yet because it seems like it only appears to be APL when my head is at a particular angle. 

I was a little surprised, myself, that these pictures made it look like it was there...I guess that's why I kept trying to adjust my posture.  In real life as I move around it looks close but not quite there.  

Thank you though, because you saying that just gave me an urge to do a little happy dance ....I'm gonna be break-dancin' and pop-&-lockin' when I get about 2 more inches! 






MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @HoneyMama, you're already APL my dear....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 26, 2011)

Just peepin in on y'all challenge! Thought I'd stop thru and speak...hey yall! 

Keep it up ladies! Even tho I'm not in this challenge...we're all riding for WL in 2013!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 27, 2011)

so i officially hate my so called texlax. it looks just like my natural hair (mainly because i was scared it would go straight lol) only damaged. the problems are the elasticity and drying (damage), but i will try to deep condition twice a week like i did when i was natural. i will eventually cut this texlax out if my hair ever grows (since its short anyway) so, i'm not really worried about it. i don't know what to do, though. i want to be natural because my hair was healthy, but i don't wear it natural. i wear it straight, and i don't want to heat it all the time to get it to stay straight.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 27, 2011)

also, i noticed that this is a natural hair growth challenge, which i'm not anymore. so happy growing!!!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jun 28, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Checking in...I am mostly doing wash n go's or banding for styles this summer, and doing more oil rinsing as well. I think I have about 2 inches to go in the back till APL....



MyAngelEyez~C~U, love that siggy pic. You're hair looks so HEALTHY and long! Great progress!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 28, 2011)

HoneyMama said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U, love that siggy pic. You're hair looks so HEALTHY and long! Great progress!



Thank you HoneyMama !


----------



## lp318lp (Jun 30, 2011)

Redoing my regimen.  Here's an outline (-ish) of what I plan on doing:

Saturday - Wash and DC >30 mins; Moisturize with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 and seal with Wild Growth Hair Oil
Sunday - nothing
Monday - Moisturize with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 and seal with Wild Growth Hair Oil
Tuesday - nothing
Wednesday - Moisturize with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 and seal with Haitian palm oil
Thursday - nothing
Friday - Moisturize with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 and seal with Wild Growth Hair Oil

Looking to add:  LHCF update in this regimen because, I need your support and feedback!    Trying to see when my update days should be.

Also, eating differently (more veggies and fruits) and exercising more...

SMOOCHES!

me~


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jun 30, 2011)

FYI: I'm still here and my user name has been changed to SunnyHoney!


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Jun 30, 2011)

Add me

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's what my hair and I did today:


Clarified
Moisturizing Shampooed
DC'd with Hairveda Daily Conditioner, Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer, and Hot 6 Oil with shower cap for 2 hours (watched a movie with hubby to let time fly by).
Rinsed with cool water
Moisturized with Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 + Wild Hair Growth Oil
I then took about a dime-sized amount of Hot 6 Oil and massaged it into my hair (ceramides! )!!!  I then sectioned off and twisted my hair into several two-strand twists, and twisted the twists together to "design" my mane.

Had a show tonight, so I wore a wig cap and my costume wigs most of the night.

I just took off my wig cap, now that I've arrived home, and my hair looks ah-mah-zing!  The natural curls are so pretty!!

me~


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm upset I missed the deadline! Good luck to everyone I'll be hovering on the sideline!!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jul 3, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Here's what my hair and I did today:
> 
> 
> Clarified
> ...



NICE! sounds like you pampered your mane today! where da pitchas!!!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 3, 2011)

SunnyHoney said:


> NICE! sounds like you pampered your mane today! where da pitchas!!!


 

LOL!! My camera is on the fritz and my celly is ackin' all kindz of cray-cray. I lost all my previous pics, but am going to begin re-tracking my progress as of this month. Once I finish converting my cell phone's software interface from Windows mobile (Boooo! ) to Android (YAY!! ) I'll be posting pics each month.

Thanks for the encouragement SunnyHoney!!

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 4, 2011)

Didn't do anything to my hair today.  Just kept it covered.

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 4, 2011)

Thinking about moisturizing, sealing, and retwisting today.  I'll keep you ladies posted as to what I finally decide to do.

Happy 4th!!

me~


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 4, 2011)

moisturized with cream of nature Argan oil leave in conditioning spray then put my wig back on!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 4, 2011)

I went ahead and moisturized with my Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1, sealed ends and massaged scalp with Wild Growth Hair Oil, and retwisted my mane.

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2011)

Wore my fro today (see siggy), back to wash n go's tomorrow...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got my hair in twists! Gonna see how long I can last. I started having the itchies today and I just put them in 2 days ago! Where's the OP to this thread? Hope she's ok.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm cornrowed straight back under a wig.  I've missed my beloved wigs so much!  And I've finally reached SL but only in the back.  Baby steps...baby steps...

Updated pics in my avatar and siggy.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 5, 2011)

hey there, ladies! I am lurking & rooting for you all from the sidelines! :bouncegre 

will be trending my progress as well, but was too late finding this thread to join.  

HHG and best of luck to all!!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 5, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Got my hair in twists! Gonna see how long I can last. I started having the itchies today and I just put them in 2 days ago! *Where's the OP to this thread? Hope she's ok.*


 
I sent her a PM just yesterday as I have also been thinking about her... Prettyeyes, we are looking for you!!

HAIR UPDATE:  Wore a scarf over my hair today.  Underneath the scarf, I wore my satin bonnet for a large part of the day...  Will probably leave it alone tomorrow as well...

me~


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I've been doing WnGs for about a week since it been so hot here in Cali. 104 yesterday and just not feeling like messing with my hair. I bought a bottle of KKNT and love it!  That's all I need for a perfect WnG. Why did I take so long to try that product?  Oh well. My hair is growing and I think I'm SL. I'll have to post some pics within the next few day. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love to do this. Am I too late? I am also in the Hide Your Hair Challenge and will be wearing protective styles until December. I BC'd in Feb 10 and my progress is in my sig.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 6, 2011)

Just notice I missed the July 1st deadline too. I will be watching from the side lines. I'll just have to protective style my hair to WL as an army of one lol.  Good Luck ladies.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 6, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been doing WnGs for about a week since it been so hot here in Cali. 104 yesterday and just not feeling like messing with my hair. I bought a *bottle of KKNT* and love it! That's all I need for a perfect WnG. Why did I take so long to try that product? Oh well. My hair is growing and I think I'm SL. I'll have to post some pics within the next few day. Hope everyone is well!


 
Esthi777 - What does KKNT stand for? Although I promised my husband that I would not purchase another product until my current stash is used up, I'm just curious drunk to see what... a girl can go window shopping, right?! LOL 



Evallusion said:


> I'm cornrowed straight back under a wig. I've missed my beloved wigs so much! And I've finally reached SL but only in the back. Baby steps...baby steps...
> 
> Updated pics in my avatar and siggy.


 
Evallusion - Loving your progress, girl!!  Keep up the good work!!!



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Wore my fro today (see siggy), back to wash n go's tomorrow...


 
MyangelEyez - THAT HAIR IS AH-MAHH-ZING!!! 

me~


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 6, 2011)

lp318lp KKKT stands for Kinky Kurly Knot Today. Oops, I think I messed that up. Sorry   Target sells it for 11.99. It leaves my hair soft and not crunchy. I like soft natural curls so I don't brush or comb just use my fingers. I also use paper towels instead of towels or T shirts. HTH


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiding my hair in my silk bonnet and scarf today (AGAIN)! 

Trying a low manipulation thang these days! It should work out well. I remember when my mom BC'd once in January of 2000-something. All she did was wash once a week. As her hair grew out, she used Haitian palm oil and braided her hair. She wore a wig regularly. 9 months later, her hair was about 5 - 5.5 inches long! I was BLOWN away!!! 

I'm want to see how much length I retain doing the same thing... Patience + Time = Retention 

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 8, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Hiding my hair in my silk bonnet and scarf today (AGAIN)!
> 
> Trying a low manipulation thang these days! It should work out well. I remember when my mom BC'd once in January of 2000-something. All she did was wash once a week. As her hair grew out, she used Haitian palm oil and braided her hair. She wore a wig regularly. 9 months later, her hair was about 5 - 5.5 inches long! I was BLOWN away!!!
> 
> ...


 
I had to moisturize my mane today.  Even under the silk bonnet she was lookin' a bit dry, so as I'm re-developing my regimen I see that I have to moisturize and seal at least 3x a week.  Tomorrow is wash, DC, and re-twist/braid my hair.  Pics to come at the end of the month.

me~


----------



## nuance7 (Jul 8, 2011)

Please count me in!

I'm currently 3 inches (4 in some spots). And I'm 100% natural.

Here's a pic taken in Feb.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 8, 2011)

*nuance7: I notice that u have very little frizz, what products do u use? *


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Goooooooooo naturals!!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## nuance7 (Jul 9, 2011)

dachsies_rule! said:


> *nuance7: I notice that u have very little frizz, what products do u use? *


@ *daschies rule*...I use good old Eco Styler w/ Olive Oil.  No leave in underneath.


----------



## nuance7 (Jul 9, 2011)

When I first BC'd back in August I co-washed everyday and added Eco-Styler w/ Olive Oil for my styling aid. It was easy breezy! Now that I have between 3-4 inches I don't have to co-wash everyday. So my current routine is:

I co-wash and deep condition with heat every 3 or 4 days. I add Eco Styler w/Olive Oil (no leave-in) doing a combination palm roll/finger curl. Let air dry as I go about my day. Satin bonnet at night. Spritz with water and lift with pick in AM. This can last for a week but I am usually ready to feel water on my scalp by day 4. Repeat.

I use a sulfate shampoo every couple of weeks.

ETA pics:

Here is a current pic. I have I'm guessing at least 85% shrinkage so it doesn't look as if it has grown any but it has.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 9, 2011)

nuance7 said:


> Please count me in!
> 
> I'm currently 3 inches (4 in some spots). And I'm 100% natural.
> 
> Here's a pic taken in Feb.


 

Hey nuance7...  I think the cut-off date was July 1, 2011.  I'm not the OP of this thread, but I think that was one of the reasons many of the other ladies who wanted to join after July 1st were not able to.  Just an FYI...

SN:  By-the-by, how do you do palm/finger curls?

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 9, 2011)

Saturday WASH day!!! 

Clarified then used KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo; followed by a DC of Hairveda Daily Moisturizer mixed with Hot 6 Oil and Wild Growth Hair Oil mixture for 30 minutes (shower capped). Rinsed and dried. Moisturized with Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 and Wild Growth Hair Oil; put hair in large-boxed twists.

Aaahhhhh!! Relaxing for about 30 minutes before jumping up and running off to do my show!

I love you, Saturday!! 

me~


----------



## nuance7 (Jul 9, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Hey @nuance7... I think the cut-off date was July 1, 2011. I'm not the OP of this thread, but I think that was one of the reasons many of the other ladies who wanted to join after July 1st were not able to. Just an FYI...
> 
> SN: By-the-by, how do you do palm/finger curls?
> 
> me~


 
OOOOOOPS....sorry! Awwwwww.....!!!!!!!! I will participate as an "unofficial" member!

Palm/Finger Curl:  I apply a "healthy" amount of gel and palm roll around my head with both hands, rubbing around and around.  Doing that begins to clump the hair together and it begins to curl.  Then I pick out pieces that have not curled and twist ONCE like a finger coil and let it go.


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 10, 2011)

I bought some Yes to Cucumbers and Carrots today. I hope I like these products. Moisturized with the Yes to Cucumbers leave-in and sealed with EVOO. Tomorrow, I'll co-wash with YTC condish.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 10, 2011)

Ladies can I be completely honest? No one is really monitoring this thread, OP went missing, people who joined the challenge are now MIA, and my name has changed on the board but not in the challenge list but that isn't going to stop me from participating. I feel like if other people have the same goal and going to honestly participate in discussion then we should welcome them with open arms, yes?



Typing from my phone.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 10, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Ladies can I be completely honest? No one is really monitoring this thread, OP went missing, people who joined the challenge are now MIA, and my name has changed on the board but not in the challenge list but that isn't going to stop me from participating. I feel like if other people have the same goal and going to honestly participate in discussion then we should welcome them with open arms, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Typing from my phone.


 

I agree. I don't have any problems with people still joining. In fact, I'd love it if more people came because its so dead in here. And as for the OP, she has been MIA for a while now (hope she's ok) and only checked in sporadically in the past. *Perhaps, someone else should take the reigns and keep the thread alive until OP returns.*

Where you at MyAngelEyez~C~U? You wanna pick this thread up for us? We love your fro and youre always around. 

Also, lp318lp is up in here on the regular lately.

Suggestions anyone?

We gotta get it together up in here


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 10, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I agree. I don't have any problems with people still joining. In fact, I'd love it if more people came because its so dead in here. And as for the OP, she has been MIA for a while now (hope she's ok) and only checked in sporadically in the past. *Perhaps, someone else should take the reigns and keep the thread alive until OP returns.*
> 
> Where you at MyAngelEyez~C~U? You wanna pick this thread up for us? We love your fro and youre always around.
> 
> ...



I'll do my best, ladies .   I'll tag all the original participants later, and then we can come up with some ideas to keep us posting and motivated.


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^^I agree.  I've always hated it when I find a challenge and then notice it's been closed. I think we should let anyone in who wants to participate


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 11, 2011)

nuance7 said:


> OOOOOOPS....sorry! Awwwwww.....!!!!!!!! I will participate as an "unofficial" member!
> 
> Palm/Finger Curl:  I apply a "healthy" amount of gel and palm roll around my head with both hands, rubbing around and around.  Doing that begins to clump the hair together and it begins to curl.  Then I pick out pieces that have not curled and twist ONCE like a finger coil and let it go.



Nice!!  I'll definitely be trying this style soon!!  Thanks!!

me~

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 11, 2011)

The reason I had to "re-surface" was because I realized one day that I was not on point with where I should be in this challenge. I saw different folks coming in the thread and making some REAL progress, and I was like, "Hey wait Lp318Lp! You should be seeing just as much growth as everyone else. I mean seriously, I did join the thread early on!" 

Growing up, my dad would always say, "Whatever you do in life, do it until it's complete!" I have to do this until it's complete. I started this challenge, and I refuse to give up. I would always find excuses as to why I couldn't do this or that, but no more. I re-dedicate myself to this thread and will not let more than 2 days go by without me checking in with my girls!  I'm also going to print out the original rules and follow them to a T!! I have always wanted long hair, and I finally have an opportunity to obtain it, and I'm not going to let this chance pass me by. I have been VERY busy these last few months, but that is NO EXCUSE to let my hair fall low/off on my list of priorities.  



*I know that my success will only come with support and accountability.*




As for letting others join, I'm ALL for it too! (I never understood why there was a cut off point anyway...) I think the more, the merrier!! 

 


I sent the OP a PM, but no response just yet. I was just checking on her to see if all was well, but her profile says that she hasn't signed in since January 8, 2011... @Prettyeyes, we need to hear from you, sis... 


@MyAngelEyez~C~U : I got your back, girl! I too vote that you (and your 'fro ) take lead until OP returns. @Evallusion, girl, you're on here more than me! I vote you co-captain! (Unless there is already a co-captain who I am unintentionally overlooking... )


Headed to bed now, ladies. Oh, but before I leave wanted to say that I am still tweaking my regi - thanks to some of the threads I have been reading tonight - so here's the rough draft:


*Clarify:* Once a month. Last Saturday of the month
*DC:* Weekly. Saturdays with oils for no less than 30 minutes
*Condition:* Weekly. Saturdays after shampooing
*Protein Treatments:* 8-10 week stints with Aphogee 2-Step (Is it just me or does anyone else here the "2-Step" song by Unk everytime they see Aphogee 2-Step Treatment mentioned? I'm just sayin'...) 
*Moisturize and Seal:* Weekly. At least 2-3 times a week. No specified days really...
Sleep with satin bonnet and hiding hair until the end of 2011.


Good night 

me~


----------



## nuance7 (Jul 11, 2011)

Does that mean I am IN???????!  YES!!!!!!!!  Thanks Ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to give my Caruso Curlers another try today because I'm getting tired of my busted WnGs. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## nuance7 (Jul 11, 2011)

I dusted my ends for the first time last night since my BC (Aug 2010).  I could *still* use about an inch trim.  Ends feel "scraggely"!  My hair is in very good condition.  Just the very ends feel "off".  I wonder if its because my BC was done with the clippers.  Anybody else experience this?  My hair feels and looks better.  But I won't do a full trim until next year some time.


----------



## seraphim712 (Jul 11, 2011)

I would like to join as well; the only setback I seem to be having at the moment is retaining length so at the moment I'm stuck at APL. I try to keep my hair up in braids most of the time to keep from manipulating it, but that doesn't seem to help my ends. Any suggestions on how to maintain the ends so I can reach the next level?


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 11, 2011)

seraphim712 said:


> I would like to join as well; the only setback I seem to be having at the moment is retaining length so at the moment I'm stuck at APL. I try to keep my hair up in braids most of the time to keep from manipulating it, but that doesn't seem to help my ends. Any suggestions on how to maintain the ends so I can reach the next level?



WELCOME!!  What works best for me is bunning.  It's hard for me to keep my hair hidden in the summer but once it gets cold, I just wear a bun everyday until it gets warm again.  I really think I retained most of my growth from fall to spring.  HTH


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, so the Caruso curlers were a major fail this morning . I forgot that I saturated my hair in Yes to Cucumbers leave-in and olive oil last night.  So, I'm looking HAM y'all!!  I ended up rolling my hair for about 15 min while I took a shower and made the bed.  Here are my pics.  Please don't clown but I only had a few minutes and it was too late to do a WnG.  This roller trick is always my last resort


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 11, 2011)

Revisited Giovanni Direct Leave in. It's not that bad if you use a dime sized amount. Any more than that it makes my hair feel like straw.


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 11, 2011)

pookaloo83 I water mine down and I absolutely love the stuff now. I learned the hard way though because you're right, any more than a dime size will make for crispy hair!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay ladies, I have attempted to tag everyone from the original post, some took, some didn't. So, If you are joining or have joined this challenge, please subscribe and chose to daily or weekly notification option, since I think this will help folks to remember to post (hopefully)Any Newbies wanting to join should either thank this post or the original post, and post your starting length pic and inches.

Please everyone, if you try out new styles, post your pics here so we can see! If there are any other suggestions, please post them

ETA pookaloo83, you were first leutenant according to the original post, So I think you should take lead, LOL. I'll be your second .


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 11, 2011)

oh hello *waves*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2011)

Why thanks for the tag MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd like to join! I just BC'd in May but I forgot to join then. My last relaxer was Nov 09. When I BC'd, I had 8 inches of hair in most places. Haven't measured since then though!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tag, MyAngelEyez~C~U!! I just hid my hair today under a satin bonnet and a scarf. I may re-do my twist tomorrow, but more than likely... I won't.

If you are hiding your hair with wigs, as a protective style, where do you buy your wigs? Local BSS or online?? I'm going to start investing in wigs soon, so just wanted to see what y'allz were doin'...

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Thanks for the tag, MyAngelEyez~C~U!! I just hid my hair today under a satin bonnet and a scarf. I may re-do my twist tomorrow, but more than likely... I won't.
> 
> If you are hiding your hair with wigs, as a protective style, where do you buy your wigs? Local BSS or online?? I'm going to start investing in wigs soon, so just wanted to see what y'allz were doin'...
> 
> me~



I buy mine from both my local BSS,and online but mostly online. More options and good sales from time to time.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 11, 2011)

Any particular site, NikkiQ?

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 12, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Any particular site, @NikkiQ?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


 

I've been pretty loyal to Hairsisters even though some people have had difficult times with them. Lately I've been checking out Samsbeauty.com as well. GREAT prices and lots of styles to choose from too. Every weekend there's a 2 day sale.


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 12, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U Thank you for the tag!


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 12, 2011)

So I'm taking another stab at a WnG.  It's airdrying as we speak and I had to finger twirl some parts because of heat damage and frizz.  I'm praying to the hair gods that I can at least have one day without a busted doo...


----------



## seraphim712 (Jul 12, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> WELCOME!!  What works best for me is bunning.  It's hard for me to keep my hair hidden in the summer but once it gets cold, I just wear a bun everyday until it gets warm again.  I really think I retained most of my growth from fall to spring.  HTH



I think I'm going to keep my hair in braids/twists for the remainder of summer and bun in the winter; I might need to add some protein to my hair as well, and I notice it does well with steam... 

What is your method for bunning?


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 12, 2011)

I just HAD to wear my hair out today! It is TOO hot for a bonnet and scarf!!! :burning: 


Bought a headband from the Dollar Tree two weeks ago, and am wearing it now. 

me~


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 12, 2011)

Yikes!!!....I will measure tonight


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry ladies. I completely forgot about this challenge. However, I have been in a protective style 100% since May 20. Before then between August 2010-end of Jan 2011 I was in a protective style 98% of the time. I'm pretty good at sticking to it since I'm kinda lazy with my hair anyway.....My hair was at 4 inches when I joined the challenge and now it is almost 7 1/2 inches which of course includes the bajillion trims and dustings I have done so far). Sorry no pics. I'll do before and after pictures only at the end of the year.

HHG ladies!! We can do this!


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 12, 2011)

this way my hair is September...less than a half an inch






My hair in April









Weave style





This
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 month, no hair added


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 12, 2011)

*@**MyAngelEyez~C~U* *Thank you for the tag! I am 2 months natural and 7 months post. Currently my regi is to wet my hair everyday and apply some conditioner (Aussie Moist). I'll co-wash 1-2X a week with Suave and I shampoo and DC once a week with Shea Moisture shampoo and ORS or Burts Bees. *

*Here's a pic I took a few days ago of my picked out TWA*


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 12, 2011)

I buy wigs locally and online.  Some places I order from are: hairsisters, samsbeauty, blackhairspray and rockeytradingcompany.


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 13, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U Thanks for the tag!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 13, 2011)

I joined in June.  I was in kinky twists up until Monday...right now I'm on a short break.  I still have about 5 inches all around.  I'm trying to learn how to style my hair so I don't have to wear it in a fro daily.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Pics Added] From BC to Waist Length Challenge*

I wanna join lol. Thanks for the tag. I BC'd on 2/24/10  (had 2 to 2.5 inches) and right now my hair is 9 inches all the way around. I have not cut or trimmed anything since my BC.
I am also currently in the Hide Your Hair Challenge so I've been doing nothing but protective styles since July 1st. To encourage growth, 3 days ago I started taking 2 Nioxin Vitamins daily and a Biotin supplement.  My ultimate goal is past waist length since I have so much shrinkage. I'm dreaming big!! (Yes, the dates on my camera are off lol).
Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 13, 2011)

I washed my hair this morning.  Usually I would DC with Hairveda Daily Conditioning after a nice shampooing with my Aphogee Deep Moisturizing Shampoo, but this morning I used Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor, followed by the Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer.

Then I moisturized with my Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1, and sealed with Wild Growth Hair Oil.  I did two strand twists in a few sections all around my head.  Covered with a satin bonnet and scarf. 

Hair feels nice now...  



Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2011)

I did a henna treatment overnight, and the cowashed with Tresemme Natural mixed with aloe vera/ricebran/walnut oils...banding to stretch it now...


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 13, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did a henna treatment overnight, and the cowashed with Tresemme Natural mixed with aloe vera/ricebran/walnut oils...banding to stretch it now...



What is banding?

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 13, 2011)

kiminprogress said:


> I wanna join lol. Thanks for the tag. I BC'd on 2/24/11 and right now my hair is 9 inches all the way around. I have not cut or trimmed anything since my BC.
> 
> I am also currently in the Hide Your Hair Challenge so I've been doing nothing but protective styles since July 1st. To encourage growth, 3 days ago I started taking 2 Nioxin Vitamins daily and a Biotin supplement.  My ultimate goal is past waist length since I have so much shrinkage. I'm dreaming big!!
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910



That's my goal as well, girl!!  How long was your hair when you BC'd?

me~

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2011)

lp318lp



lp318lp said:


> What is banding?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD




Banding: Stretching Natural Hair Without Heat

Banding Method: Stretching Natural Hair


----------



## nuance7 (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried a Twist Out for the first time....FAIL!!!!!  
I didn't like it.  I'll try again when my hair gets a bit longer.







  I co-washed and twisted with Qhemets Alma & Olive Oil cream.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 13, 2011)

Oops, I mistyped. I did my Big Chop on 2/24/10 not 2011 . When I did the Big Chop I had about 2 to 2 an a half inches, but I have A LOT of shrinkage so it looked shorter. I am editing the other post to reflect the correct date. The signiture is showing my length as of last week. I measured and my hair is at 9 inches. The pic in the red is my hair stretched from bunning on June 30. I'm in the Hide Your Hair Challenge too so I am protective styling until the end of this year.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jul 13, 2011)

Got the tag!! I'm back and focused now. I haven't been updating at all! I will start posting weekly starting this weekend.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 14, 2011)

I measured and I am a little over  4 inches in the front. Not able to measure the back because its pinned up.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jul 14, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, thanks for the tag.  I really appreciate that you stepped up to take the lead on this thread ...it feels like a new life has been breathed into it!  And your afro is GORGEOUS!!!!

I've always wanted to get a 'fro like that, but it's just not in my genes! *daydreams of a foxy fro*

Evallusion, WOW, you've had some amazing progress! 
And lp318lp, I'm proud of you for rededicating yourself! Way to stick with it! 

Welcome to all the newbies! I'm glad we're all of the attitude that this thread should be open to anyone dedicating themselves to join! ITA

much love, chicas!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks SunnyHoney! I'm glad to see things picking up in here as well.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2011)

My "wash n go" today, co-washed with Tresemme Naturals conditioner, spritzed hair with a mix of Infusium 23, glycerin, water, and aloe vera juice, then applied Pink Ecostyler gel, all while in the shower. then shook my head to define/separate curls. Yes, I do have a little heat damage in the very front of my hairline, about a 1"section of hair . I ain't cuttin' jack though, LOL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't rocked a wash n go since hittin SL. Might have to do that this weekend. I'm hoping to see some kind of growth this summer. Seems to be slow going these days.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I haven't rocked a wash n go since hittin SL. Might have to do that this weekend. I'm hoping to see some kind of growth this summer. Seems to be slow going these days.



It seems like I retain my length better when I cowash/wash n go daily or every other day. I like to wear my hair stretched, but my hair seems dryer when I do that. My hair likes water, I guess. I just get bored with wash n go's though . I'm trying to gain another 1 1/2-2" by October, so wet hair it is.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^wow really?? I never thought about retaining length from wash n gos. Might have to give that a try and gives the wigs a break.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^wow really?? I never thought about retaining length from wash n gos. Might have to give that a try and gives the wigs a break.



This may sound weird, but it's like the gel acts like a sealant, and the glyccerin/water spritz keeps it moist and with a soft hold. I like the combo for my hair. I just baggy at night and then shake n go for the next 2-3 days, just spritzing with my mix...


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 14, 2011)

Why have I been sleeping on Yes to Carrorts??  It made the projects feel like butta....!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2011)

Adding my wash n go products while in the shower is a definite keeper!

dry wash n go, minimal shrinkage.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 15, 2011)

bumpity bump! Good morning ladies!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been trying to wear a super high bun to reduce stress on the parts of my hair that are strained by my usual bun placement.

I'm not lovin' the high bun .  But what's a girl to do?  I find that smack dab in the middle of my head there are strands that are shorter, the ends aren't as healthy, and all I can think is that it's right were I bun....

Not sure about any other solutions. Any suggestions?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 15, 2011)

SunnyHoney said:


> I've been trying to wear a super high bun to reduce stress on the parts of my hair that are strained by my usual bun placement.
> 
> I'm not lovin' the high bun .  But what's a girl to do?  I find that smack dab in the middle of my head there are strands that are shorter, the ends aren't as healthy, and all I can think is that it's right were I bun....
> 
> Not sure about any other solutions. Any suggestions?



Maybe take a break from bunning, try other updo/pin-up styles instead.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 15, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @lp318lp
> 
> Banding: Stretching Natural Hair Without Heat
> 
> Banding Method: Stretching Natural Hair


 
Thanks, MyAngelEyez~C~U!! I like the first video better than the second, but when my mane gets longer, this will mos def be a possibility!! 





kiminprogress said:


> *Oops, I mistyped*. I did my Big Chop on 2/24/10 not 2011 .


 
No problemo, kiminprogress!





SunnyHoney said:


> *And @**lp318lp**, I'm proud of you for rededicating yourself! Way to stick with it! *


 
Thanks, Sis (SunnyHoney)!!  If I want results I have to be accountable!





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *This may sound weird, but it's like the gel acts like a sealant, and the glyccerin/water spritz keeps it moist and with a soft hold. I like the combo for my hair. I just baggy at night and then shake n go for the next 2-3 days, just spritzing with my mix...*


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U, this might have been what I have been missing with my W'nGs! I may have to visit this method...  When I attempted W'nGs, my hair got dry SUPER fast, and it looked brittle the remainder of the day.  Perhaps, I'll try this tomorrow and see how it turns out...  Thanks for the regi! 

Hid my hair today, y'all. Satin bonnet + scarf. Gonna rest for a bit before going off to do my show. TTYL!!

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 15, 2011)

By-the-by: May I just say that I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE  seeing our thread trending on Twitter and on the homepage!!! 

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 15, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> By-the-by: May I just say that I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE  seeing our thread trending on Twitter and on the homepage!!!
> 
> me~



Is it really? That's real cool, let's keep it going!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 15, 2011)

107-whoissugar How I stretch my twists for a twist out!

I love her and her tutorials!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

How I Fight Shrinkage Using No Heat


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 15, 2011)

Check out ms-gg's vid

Frostoppa Presents: Braided Roots Twists #5


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey love! Thanks for the shout out! I actually deleted the version you posted because youtube reduced the quality of that video and right now I am in the process of re-uploading it.  I will throw the link up when I get everything together (I didn't spend days creating a video for youtube to make it look crappy, ya know?).


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 15, 2011)

All finished!

Frostoppa Presents: Braided Roots Twists

Thanks again


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got done washing and DCing my hair. Separated it in sections to do some mini plaits later and saw these roots. Dyed my hair back in May so I guess that's decent growth for 2 months.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 16, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Just got done washing and DCing my hair. Separated it in sections to do some mini plaits later and saw these roots. Dyed my hair back in May so I guess that's decent growth for 2 months.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



yep!


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 16, 2011)

"Redid" my cornrows straight back last night.  My braiding skills have improved drastically and my parts look so much better.  Anyhoo, I used Enso Naturals Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey Anti-Breakage Lotion.  Me likey.  Still hiding under AMA.  Everyone loves it.


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just DCd and now I'm roller setting. OMG, why did I start so late?  I'm tempted to go to bed with a bun and do hot curls in the AM...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm bout to go rinse this gel outta my hair, add some oils to my hair and baggy for the night....


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello ladies!

I'm so sorry that I've been m.I.a. over the weekend (had some drama here in Memphis), but anyhoo...  DC'd my hair for two hours on Saturday (wash day).  I followed it up with moisture and sealant.  Twisted it, then called it a day.

What was different this wash day was that I did not clarify, as I had been doing, and I added a little hair oil to my shampoo.  (I had had a dream that a fellow LHCFer and o were talking about her long mane, and suggested that I add oil to my shampoo...  call me silly, but I figured it couldn't hurt.)  Lol 

Wore my Afro out, and DH was smiling at my growth.  

me~

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 18, 2011)

Esthi777


Esthi777 said:


> Just DCd and now I'm roller setting. OMG, why did I start so late?  I'm tempted to go to bed with a bun and do hot curls in the AM...



Fight the temptation, SIS!

me~



Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 19, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> @Esthi777
> 
> Fight the temptation, SIS!
> 
> ...


 
I gave in...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sitting here with four banded pigtails, trying to decide what to do with my hair today...I wish I had a few beanies...think I'll put that on my list of hair crap to purchase.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol!!!  You're funny, Esthi777!!!!  Well, how did it turn out?  Where the pics at?

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 19, 2011)

Didn't do jack-'n-jill to my mane today.  Gotta say, "Today was a good (hair) day!"

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm still hanging in their with protective styling until the end of the year.  I've been doing nothing but wet bunning (and taking my Nioxin) during the week. On the weekend I switch it up and wear Creta Girl for my grown and sexy look.  Attached pic is me in Creta Girl I'll save you from posting my wet bun once again


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 20, 2011)

kiminprogress said:


> I'm still hanging in their with protective styling until the end of the year.  I've been doing nothing but wet bunning (and taking my Nioxin) during the week. On the weekend I switch it up and wear Creta Girl for my grown and sexy look.  Attached pic is me in Creta Girl I'll save you from posting my wet bun once again
> 
> View attachment 120467



Creta Girl is pretty on you!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, hubby keeps calling me Sheila E and Diana Ross lol


----------



## transitioning? (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey-
I just did bantu knots for the first time in several months and I think I'm in love lol. Doing the knots cut my after wash styling time in half. I used to have my mom twist my hair but now I do it myself. In an hour im done. What styles have u guys been doing?


Im itching to straighten to see my length but still have a lil heat damage from Dec. Do yall straighten?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 20, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey-
> I just did bantu knots for the first time in several months and I think I'm in love lol. Doing the knots cut my after wash styling time in half. I used to have my mom twist my hair but now I do it myself. In an hour im done. What styles have u guys been doing?
> 
> 
> ...



transitioning?
I have straightened my hair, but I'm trying to avoid heat until this fall.
I do wash n gos and puffs. Nice n simple.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey-
> I just did bantu knots for the first time in several months and I think I'm in love lol. Doing the knots cut my after wash styling time in half. I used to have my mom twist my hair but now I do it myself. In an hour im done. *What styles have u guys been doing?*
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've been hiding my hair under wigs during the week and doing wash n gos or twist/braid outs on weekends for the most part. I've only straightened the hair in the back closest to my neck for length checks. I won't be using a flat iron again until the end of the year.


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 20, 2011)

lp318lp  Oh no pictures!  It didn't turn out so great


----------



## transitioning? (Jul 20, 2011)

NikkiQ how do u prep your hair for straigthening? Do u have any damage?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @NikkiQ how do u prep your hair for straigthening? Do u have any damage?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
I normally clarify, a mild protein treatment like my Aphogee 2-min followed by a good DC. Apply a leave in and spray on a heat protectant while the hair is still slightly damp. Detangle in sections and put in big twists so it can air dry. Once it's dry, take down a section, spray with a little more heat protectant, and hit it with the flat iron. Sounds like more than it needs to be, but that's usually a typical wash day for me minus the heat protectant and flat iron party


----------



## transitioning? (Jul 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I normally clarify, a mild protein treatment like my Aphogee 2-min followed by a good DC. Apply a leave in and spray on a heat protectant while the hair is still slightly damp. Detangle in sections and put in big twists so it can air dry. Once it's dry, take down a section, spray with a little more heat protectant, and hit it with the flat iron. Sounds like more than it needs to be, but that's usually a typical wash day for me minus the heat protectant and flat iron party



I think I will try that in a few months when I straighten

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok MyAngelEyez~C~U im ready for you to teach me this wash n go thing. 
Your hair grows like a weed and I know water in my hair daily would do the same but these ssk kill me.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been really lacking in the moisture department and battling this 100+ degree heat which isn't going to end anytime soon.  Its gettin' a lil' toasty under this here wig, lol.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 22, 2011)

Lucky you! I wish I could wear wigs they just make my head itchy


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 22, 2011)

Sprinkl3s, I cowash, spritz my hair with my glycerin/water leave-in, and shingle with Ecostyler pink gel, all in the shower. Then I shake my head to separate coils. I get out the shower n use a t-shirt to absorb excess water, shake once more, and continue with the rest of my morning/evening routine. I baggy at night to keep my hair moist, then spritz, shake/fluff n go in the morning. I can usually do this for 3-4 days, and it tends to look more defined as the days go on. My hair also stays moist because of the glycerin/water mix and baggying, no hard hair at all. HTH!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 22, 2011)

Wore my fro out today with a headband, got looks and compliments, felt good 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw the pic! That had to be the best fro ever. I loved it without the band 

I think im going to play in my hair today since I'm skipping the Rhianna concert


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 22, 2011)

Sprinkl3s, post pics if you do!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 22, 2011)

So I'm horrible with uploading pictures but I will attempt 

First I took out my twists with vo5, then I rinsed it out sprayed my hair with water and olive oil (don't have any more glycerin) shingled with eco styler olive oil and shake.

Then I put it in a pony. I don't know why. But my end feel great.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 22, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> So I'm horrible with uploading pictures but I will attempt
> 
> First I took out my twists with vo5, then I rinsed it out sprayed my hair with water and olive oil (don't have any more glycerin) shingled with eco styler olive oil and shake.
> 
> ...



Sprinkl3s you shoulda left it down! So pretty!!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm trying to do better with participating in threads. At any rate, I've been wearing my fro or under a wig.  I've also been doing the cowash thing like twice a week as I discovered that my hair seems drier when I wash weekly with shampoo; even though I DC afterwards. I use a creamy leave-in on the first day and spritz with an avj mix daily. 

Right now I'm actually in 2-strand twists. Shrinkage is the devil, but I managed and am pleased with the result. Hopefully they will last for 2 weeks.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 23, 2011)

Shampooed and DC'd my hair for two hours today.  Twists and about to wig it up for the show.  

Me~  

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 23, 2011)

My henna got shipped to the wrong addy...thinking about going out for some dye....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2011)

Still fighting the urge to use dye....but I think I'll go out when it's cooler and get some anyway...


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been doing wngs all week. I really hate my hair right now. The nape is super straight/wavy and the rest is pretty curly so it looks stupid. I've been pinning the straight hair up in the back. I'll post pictures later. I ended up revisiting wrapping my hair to make it straight instead of doing a roller set (I'm horrible at it). I really need to take comparison pictures because it's been a year since my last pics but I'm afraid of flat ironing my already weird nape hair   I guess I'll go out and feed my product junkie ism to lift my spirits. I'm thinking of trying Mixed Silk (supposed to be the Mixed Chicks knock off) and buying some flamingo clips at Ulta to clip up my straight hairs....*sigh*


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> So I'm horrible with uploading pictures but I will attempt
> 
> First I took out my twists with vo5, then I rinsed it out sprayed my hair with water and olive oil (don't have any more glycerin) shingled with eco styler olive oil and shake.
> 
> ...



You and your hair are gorgeous!!


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here are the pics.  Do you see how wavy some of my hair is?  It's driving me crazy!  I want to cut it!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Here are the pics.  Do you see how wavy some of my hair is?  It's driving me crazy!  I want to cut it!


Esthi777
Your hair does not look stupid, it is actually quite pretty. Don't cut it. It's not unusual for you to have different textures in your hair. I have a looser texture at my nape area too, and a tighter texture at my temple/ear areas, and it makes my wash n gos look odd to me too, but they seem to look okay to other folks. We are the hardest on ourself and our hair. You cutting your hair will not change the texture, and if you are to make it to waist-lenght on time you need to keep cutting to a minimum, trims only!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2011)

bump bump bump!


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 24, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U  Thank you!  And you're right. If I were to cut my nape shorter, it would be like cutting off about 4in. I bought a ton of hair stuff today to play with this week so maybe I can eventually rock a decent wash n go


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 24, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Here are the pics. Do you see how wavy some of my hair is? It's driving me crazy! I want to cut it!


 
Don't cut it! It looks BEAUTIFUL!!! 

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 24, 2011)

Kept my hair under wraps today. I'm planning on moisturizing it tomorrow and then wrapping it some more. Also, my rock the mwa (midsize-weeny afro) tomorrow... still not sure...

have a great night, ladies!!! 

2013 will be here before you know it!! WOO-HOOO!!

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Kept my hair under wraps today. I'm planning on moisturizing it tomorrow and then wrapping it some more. Also, my rock the mwa (midsize-weeny afro) tomorrow... still not sure...
> 
> have a great night, ladies!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 24, 2011)

lp318lp  Thank you!!!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jul 25, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Here are the pics.  Do you see how wavy some of my hair is?  It's driving me crazy!  I want to cut it!



Esthi777, your hair looks beautiful. I'm sure to you the difference in the curl patterns is noticeable because you live with your hair everyday, and well you're an LHCF chick, so likely a bit obsessed with your locks like we all are  (in a good way)... but really, I don't think the difference in the front and back is noticeable at all.  I understand how you feel though, because mine is on the flip-side: it's pin-straight in the front and curly in the back, and it drives me nuts! erplexed.  But seriously, you're hair is so lovely, and your face is so pretty, I'm sure no one really ever notices that little difference. 



lp318lp said:


> Kept my hair under wraps today. I'm planning on moisturizing it tomorrow and then wrapping it some more. Also, my rock the mwa (midsize-weeny afro) tomorrow... still not sure...



lp318lp, that's a new one...mwa!  I love it!

Update for me: I've been doing my usual cowash and bun during the weeks and when I see clients, but wearing a wng on the weekends.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 25, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> So I'm horrible with uploading pictures but I will attempt
> 
> First I took out my twists with vo5, then I rinsed it out sprayed my hair with water and olive oil (don't have any more glycerin) shingled with eco styler olive oil and shake.
> 
> ...



Aww. I love your hair.  Your hair now is my short-term goal length.  Can't wait to get there.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Prevail


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 25, 2011)

SunnyHoney  Thanks!  You're too sweet!  I didn't mention but my hair is straight/wavy in the front too AND on the sides, ugh!  It's only curly in the center. When I went shopping yesterday, I purchased some Curl Formers to place in those straighter areas. I hope it works!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 25, 2011)

This thread was created a day after my BC. This is the thread for me. I AM IN!!! ;-)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 25, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> This thread was created a day after my BC. *This is the thread for me. I AM IN!!! ;-)*



hair4romheaven, absolutely! Welcome!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 25, 2011)

Bumpity bump! Having Henna withdrawals...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 25, 2011)

Did a quick length check, looks like I have about an inch till APL  my pics suck though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Did a quick length check, looks like I have about an inch till APL  my pics suck though.



Yay!!! Wtg girl! KUTGW. You're like one of my hair role models 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 25, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!! Wtg girl! KUTGW. You're like one of my hair role models
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



 Wow, thank you


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay!!  Welcome! hair4romheaven


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats! MyAngelEyez~C~U I can't see the pictures from my phone but wow!  I'm barely at shoulder length. I think I'm a slow grower. You will def make WL by 2013 :yup:


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 26, 2011)

I can no longer wrap my hair(dress code at new job) so I need styling tips and suggestions!!!!!!!

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 26, 2011)

lp318lp what is the dress code for your hair?  And how long is it now?


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 26, 2011)

So I tried the new Mixed Chicks knock-off line from Sally's. Love it!!  It defined my curls without leaving them crunchy. I also used curlformers on my wavy parts and they blended perfectly with the rest of my hair!  I'm no longer thinking of cutting and I'm loving my WnGs!!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 27, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> @lp318lp what is the dress code for your hair? And how long is it now?


 

I don't think there's - necessarily - a hair dress code, but since I've been wearing my hair in small twists under my bonnet and scarf, my hair has been loving it because of the low manipulation. The middle of my head to the nape has been my "tough" areas. These areas act like they don't want to grow, but I've resolved to doing some LOW, LOW manipulation but at the same time ensuring that my mane remains moisturized.

I can wear my mwa "mid-size weeny afro", but I can't seem to keep my phalanges out of my hair! 

I'll try to style it with side or flat twists and see where that'll take me today.

I'll definitely try to post these picks today... uh...

Oh, but on a GREAT note: DH and I went to the beauty supply store yesterday to look at some wigs. I may buy a cute short-haired full-wig and two APL wigs (over the course of three months, hopefully).

I was also thinking about going to MIA to have my "friend" do my hair like she did for my wedding (but not sure I wanna do the full weave again... )


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 27, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Did a quick length check, looks like I have about an inch till APL  my pics suck though.


 
YOU BETTA WERK!!!!!  So proud of you MyAngelEyez~C~U!!!!!!

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 27, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Aww. I love your hair. Your hair now is my short-term goal length. Can't wait to get there.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Prevail


 

YOUR hair is my short term goal, Evallusion!!  Where are you now length-wise?

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 27, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> This thread was created a day after my BC. This is the thread for me. I AM IN!!! ;-)


 

Welcome, hair4romheaven!  The more the merrier!!    

me~


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 27, 2011)

lp318lp  you look fabulous in you wedding pictures!!  I like that style. If you can rock the wigs, I'd just go with that. That way, you def won't be putting fingers in your hair :yup:


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 27, 2011)

WnG's have been giving me life. Thank you so much MyAngelEyez~C~U
I now know I need to keep it moist 24/7. I feel so motivated now that it is picking up in this thread.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 27, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> WnG's have been giving me life. Thank you so much @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> I now know I need to keep it moist 24/7. I feel so motivated now that it is picking up in this thread.


 I'm glad their working for you!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 27, 2011)

Esthi777 you better stop your hair is beautiful!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 27, 2011)

My latest length check.

Will try later when my HTC Glacier stops acting up


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm slowwwwwwwwwly creeping towards APL. Hopefully I'll have it by the end of the year or beginning or next year. If I hit that STG, then I'm right on track with making it to WL by 2013


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 28, 2011)

Just bought 90ct Nioxin Vitamins to try out....hoping for some great growth....


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 30, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> YOUR hair is my short term goal, @Evallusion!! Where are you now length-wise?
> 
> me~


 
lp318lp Aww. That is soooo cool to hear.

My hair isn't as big/long as it looks. I'm barely at SL in the back and sides of my hair. I can't wait to be FULL CBL/APL, its then that I think I'll be able to appreciate my length.

How long is your hair? Where are you in your journey?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 31, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Just bought 90ct Nioxin Vitamins to try out....hoping for some great growth....


 
They've helped me out quite a bit. I'll be done with my bottle in September, but I'll be ordering another 90 count bottle soon.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it to late for me to join? I'm on bc  #2... My hair is on a tapered cut so is longer than 4 inches on top (maybe 5-6) but in the back and sides its 2-3... That averages out to 4 right I'm tryong to get back into the hair growing scheme if things and this challenge seems like just what I need


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 31, 2011)

Of course you can join!  Yay more people, lol. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Prevail


----------



## SunnyHoney (Jul 31, 2011)

Whew! This thread is pickin' up so fast, if I miss a few days, I'm 3 pages behind!!! All good though!


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Did a quick length check, looks like I have about an inch till APL  my pics suck though.



 Congrats! I'm proud of you, sis! KUTGW



lp318lp said:


> I can no longer wrap my hair(dress code at new job) so I need styling tips and suggestions!!!!!!!



I've been curious about what you do...you often mention "having shows", so you're a performer, I presume, but what kind? As for a style, I'm sorry I can't offer any idea. I'm pretty much a 2 trick pony , Bun and WNG! 



Esthi777 said:


> So I tried the new Mixed Chicks knock-off line from Sally's. Love it!!  It defined my curls without leaving them crunchy. I also used curlformers on my wavy parts and they blended perfectly with the rest of my hair!  I'm no longer thinking of cutting and I'm loving my WnGs!!



Keep us posted on how you like this after a few weeks. I've heard complaints about build up. I've been trying to buy some, but Sally's is far away, and whenever I get there, it's sold out.  I'm a diehard MC fan, and I want to try this (and love it) SOOO bad!




hair4romheaven said:


> This thread was created a day after my BC. This is the thread for me. I AM IN!!! ;-)





choconillaprincess said:


> Is it to late for me to join? I'm on bc  #2... My hair is on a tapered cut so is longer than 4 inches on top (maybe 5-6) but in the back and sides its 2-3... That averages out to 4 right I'm tryong to get back into the hair growing scheme if things and this challenge seems like just what I need



choconillaprincess and hair4romheaven,  Welcome, sistas! this is the hottest thread on LHCF  y'all will love it here!


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for the M.I.A.-status, y'all... Drama here in Memphis, but all is well now!! 



Esthi777 said:


> @lp318lp you look fabulous in you wedding pictures!! I like that style. If you can rock the wigs, I'd just go with that. That way, you def won't be putting fingers in your hair :yup:


 
Thanks for the complimnt, Esthi777!! I took your advice and pulled out an old wig, and bought a new one. I'll download them both and attach them in a bit. Let me know what you gals think! 



Evallusion said:


> @lp318lp Aww. That is soooo cool to hear.
> 
> My hair isn't as big/long as it looks. I'm barely at SL in the back and sides of my hair. *I can't wait to be FULL CBL/APL*, its then that I think I'll be able to appreciate my length.
> 
> *How long is your hair? Where are you in your journey?*


 
I can't wait for CBL either. Right now, the back of my hair is gr-r-r-r-r-azin' my shoulders, but I trimmed a while ago and loss a few inches due to a split end problem. The crown areas of my hair is a little bit pass my earlobes, and the front part reaches my nose. My problem area is the back center of my head. It was growing well while I was in twists, but I guess, I concentrated more on the crown areas of my head, that I didn't notice when problems arose in that area!  Anywhoooo, I quickly learned that I cannot have favorite sections when it comes to this hair journey.

As for where I am in my hair journey, I honestly don't know. I BC'd on March 21, 2009 and was VERY short. I was trying to grow it out and used Sera252's Fotki as a progress tool, but that ended when I got married and wore weaves for about 2 months each time (I think erplexed), then in February of 2010 I went to the African beauty salon and got my first set of twists. My hair responded WONDERFULLY , but because I could not afford to continue going to them, I decided to teach myself the styling technique. Needless to say, it was a challenge, but I became VERY good at it quickly. I guess, I started getting lazy perhaps the last few times I put the twists in, and (as with ANY style) if you aren't careful, you will lose your retention, which I did.

I rocked my own hair for a while, then decided to come back to this thread for support, tips, and encouragement, and now my hair is happy.  With all the accountability that I'm putting in with this thread, the low manipulation, the increase in moisture, and doing what my hair wants me to do to her, I think I'll reach CBL by January 2012.





SunnyHoney said:


> Whew! This thread is pickin' up so fast, if I miss a few days, I'm 3 pages behind!!! All good though!
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm proud of you, sis! *KUTGW*
> ...


 
Thanks for the encouragement, SunnyHoney!! I am an actress, singer, and dancer. I have only been doing this for almost four years now (check out my website www.cdkolheim.com ). But in between shows, I have to find additional means of income, so now I also work for an airline company. The benefits include flying for free!! So if I whenever I have to run off to NYC or LA for an audition, I just hop on a flight, do my audition, and head back to work! What I do now is crew tracking/crew scheduling, but I just finished the classroom and observation training portion, and am about to start the on-the-job training portion of my 6-week training program (that's a lot of "training", eh?).

WELCOME choconillaprincess!! You will enjoy this thread!!

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 2, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> check out my website www.cdkolheim.com
> 
> me~


 lp318lp, loved the site, sent you a request on FB .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 2, 2011)

SunnyHoney said:


> Congrats! I'm proud of you, sis! KUTGW


 
SunnyHoney, Thank you .


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 2, 2011)

Current protective style
Gonna have my hair styled professionally one more time in August and then thats it, I will be self styling from there on. I washed blow dried with olive oil, steamed with d.c and wheat germ, then styled.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Aug 2, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 2, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



Sprinkl3s you grow girl!!!!


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a question for anyone willing to answer.  I have to take a group picture tomorrow at work and I'm going to straighten my hair with the flat iron.  I haven't straighten my hair since I've joined and I'm terrified!  What would you suggest I do to prepare my hair before I use heat?  TIA!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 4, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> I have a question for anyone willing to answer.  I have to take a group picture tomorrow at work and I'm going to straighten my hair with the flat iron.  I haven't straighten my hair since I've joined and I'm terrified!  What would you suggest I do to prepare my hair before I use heat?  TIA!



Esthi777 Make sure you do a moisturizing DC. Let your hair air dry till slightly damp, and then blow dry on low or no heat. Use a good heat protectant!


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you! MyAngelEyez~C~U  I guess this means I'll have to take comparison pics!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 4, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Thank you! MyAngelEyez~C~U  I guess this means I'll have to take comparison pics!



Oh absolutely!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 5, 2011)

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been trying, unsuccessfully, to post a pic of my new wig, but to no avail.  

I'll definitely try again this weekend...  UGH!!

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> I have been trying, unsuccessfully, to post a pic of my new wig, but to no avail.
> 
> I'll definitely try again this weekend... UGH!!
> 
> me~


 
and what wig might that be???


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 5, 2011)

OK!  Soooo....I straightened my hair with the flat iron after DCing the haaayeeelll out of my hair.  I air dried just like MyAngelEyez~C~U said most of the way and then blow fried on the cool setting.  I sprayed Chi 44 iron guard on my hair and set my flat iron on the lowest setting which is 270 degress.  I flat ironed my nape sides and bangs (basically my 2a hair) on 270 then turned up the heat to 300 for the rest of my hair.  I also took comparison pics since it's been exactly a year since I flat ironed and took pics.  I must say that I don't think I retained 6 inches of growth.  4.5 maybe 5 at the most but I'm still happy with my progress.  I'm hoping to be APL by this time next year

Last July 2010 is the first pic.  The rest are from today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 5, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> OK!  Soooo....I straightened my hair with the flat iron after DCing the haaayeeelll out of my hair.  I air dried just like MyAngelEyez~C~U said most of the way and then blow fried on the cool setting.  I sprayed Chi 44 iron guard on my hair and set my flat iron on the lowest setting which is 270 degress.  I flat ironed my nape sides and bangs (basically my 2a hair) on 270 then turned up the heat to 300 for the rest of my hair.  I also took comparison pics since it's been exactly a year since I flat ironed and took pics.  I must say that I don't think I retained 6 inches of growth.  4.5 maybe 5 at the most but I'm still happy with my progress.  I'm hoping to be APL by this time next year
> 
> Last July 2010 is the first pic.  The rest are from today.



Esthi777 looks great! Very shiny and silky looking! I'm trying to hold off on straightening until late October....Great job!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^thank you!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 6, 2011)

Great progress Esthi!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 6, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Today's 'do: rinse, shingle n go, LOL


Doing a henna/indigo treatment later today. Hair is growing slowly but surely...

Anybody else have any hair plans this weekend?


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 6, 2011)

pookaloo Thank you!!  MyAngelEyez~C~U your hair is not growing surely. It is growing like a weed!  My plan is to do another DC and do a WnG. I just discovered I like the feel of my hair in it's natural form


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^i meant to say your hair is not growing SLOWLY. Ugh!  I like the convenience of my phone app but it sux to reply to posts on :-/


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 6, 2011)

@NikkiQ: LOL!!!!! This wig.

Did it finally post?

me~


Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished washing and DCing hair. Moisturized, but sealing in a bit. 

Thinking about straightening my hair too. I thought about how, when I was a relaxed head, how my hair seemed to grow "faster." I just realized that that was because it encountered a lot less SSKs, and so I was able to retain a lot more.

@ Esthi777: Your hair is lookin' really purty!!!!!!! Don't make me follow in your footsteps, girl!!!!!!

me~ 
Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 7, 2011)

lp318lp  Thanks girl!  Come on!


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^^ooohh and you're rockin' that wig too!!  You go!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 7, 2011)

Did an overnight henna treatment n got great color. I think I'll do overnighters from now on. DCing with Tresemme Naturals moisture condish mixed with olive oil n honey...


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 7, 2011)

I leave for a few days and come back to all these pretty hair pics.  Get it girls!! lol

As for self, I'm still wiggin' it with "Chelsea" and probably will be doing so for the duration of August. 

And yup, thats me in Pathmark...


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 7, 2011)

Whoo-hoo!  Just catching up on the change re: new participants - thanks ladies!  I am sooooo in! Just henna'd yesterday followed by DC using BF pistachio cream.  hair is in 4 twists - been battling ssk's and think i may be winning!! 

it's been a little over a month since i took progress pics, so these are from late June.  will post updates soon!




coyacoy said:


> hey there, ladies! I am lurking & rooting for you all from the sidelines! :bouncegre
> 
> will be trending my progress as well, but was too late finding this thread to join.
> 
> HHG and best of luck to all!!


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 7, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I leave for a few days and come back to all these pretty hair pics.  Get it girls!! lol
> 
> As for self, I'm still wiggin' it with "Chelsea" and probably will be doing so for the duration of August.
> 
> And yup, thats me in Pathmark...


 
Evallusion:  How do you wear your hair under your wigs?


me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 7, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Whoo-hoo!  Just catching up on the change re: new participants - thanks ladies!  I am sooooo in! Just henna'd yesterday followed by DC using BF pistachio cream.  hair is in 4 twists - been battling ssk's and think i may be winning!!
> 
> it's been a little over a month since i took progress pics, so these are from late June.  will post updates soon!



Love your hair! So thick n lush!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 7, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> @Evallusion: How do you wear your hair under your wigs?
> 
> me~


 
Underneath, my hair is cornrowed straight back (no extensions).  I rinse after workouts with plain water and use a very light moisturizer to combat dryness.  I take em down when they are unbearably fuzzy, shampoo, deep condition and rebraid.


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 8, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Doing a henna/indigo treatment later today. Hair is growing slowly but surely...
> 
> Anybody else have any hair plans this weekend?


 

MyAngelEyez~C~U: Your hair looks amazing!! You grow, girl!!! 

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 8, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U: Your hair looks amazing!! You grow, girl!!!
> 
> me~


 lp318lp Thank you, !


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 8, 2011)

TopShelf said:


> Current protective style
> Gonna have my hair styled professionally one more time in August and then thats it, I will be self styling from there on. I washed blow dried with olive oil, steamed with d.c and wheat germ, then styled.


 
Now, TopShelf, you KNOW those cornrows are slammin'!!  Looks !!

me~


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 8, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Now, @TopShelf, you KNOW those cornrows are slammin'!! Looks !!
> 
> me~


 
lp318lp thanks so much.  They're actulally flat twists


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 11, 2011)

TopShelf said:


> @lp318lp thanks so much. They're actulally flat twists


 
EVEN BETTER!!! Teach me your ways... 

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump!!

I'm loving my wash n gos ever since i started shingling on soaking wet hair. They turn out so much better, hold more moisture n weight. I just like them better...

My hair feels like it's getting longer....I wonder if these Nioxin Vitamins are working..,..


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 14, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Sprinkl3s, I cowash, spritz my hair with my glycerin/water leave-in, and shingle with Ecostyler pink gel, all in the shower. Then I shake my head to separate coils. I get out the shower n use a t-shirt to absorb excess water, shake once more, and continue with the rest of my morning/evening routine. I baggy at night to keep my hair moist, then spritz, shake/fluff n go in the morning. I can usually do this for 3-4 days, and it tends to look more defined as the days go on. My hair also stays moist because of the glycerin/water mix and baggying, no hard hair at all. HTH!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U - I'm thinking about adding cowashing, air-drying, and w-'n-gos to my regimen, so I need to ask questions as if I'm in the 2nd grade (please bear with me)...  What does "shingle" mean, and how do you do that?  How do you baggy?

Just tryin' to get some additional techniques, tips, advices, and strategies to give my regimen a boost.

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 14, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U - I'm thinking about adding cowashing, air-drying, and w-'n-gos to my regimen, so I need to ask questions as if I'm in the 2nd grade (please bear with me)...  What does "shingle" mean, and how do you do that?  How do you baggy?
> 
> Just tryin' to get some additional techniques, tips, advices, and strategies to give my regimen a boost.
> 
> me~



Shingling is adding a curl definer to your hair in sections and then smoothing/raking it through. I do this with ecostyler while in the shower, on soaking wet hair. Baggying is wearing a plastic conditioning cap or shower cap on moisturized or damp hair. Helps restore or maintain moisture.
Check out the baggying challenge and the wash n go thread for ideas/methods.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 14, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Shingling is adding a curl definer to your hair in sections and then smoothing/raking it through. I do this with ecostyler while in the shower, on soaking wet hair. Baggying is wearing a plastic conditioning cap or shower cap on moisturized or damp hair. Helps restore or maintain moisture.
> Check out the baggying challenge and the wash n go thread for ideas/methods.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U : Thanks, Sis!! 

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 15, 2011)

From BC to WL sisters:  Are you flat ironing your hair?  If so, how are you doing it?  What flat iron are you using?  Heat protectant?  Methods?  

Just curious...  I know that Esthi777 flat ironed her hair, and that made me want to do so myself...  My flat iron is too wickity-wickity-wickity-WHACK!  I gave my ex-roommate my 1/2" Chi, so know I have to go buy a new one...

Co-washed/DC'd hair yesterday with my hubby's Tresemme's Moisturizing Conditioner for 6 hours (I believe ).  Educated my Boo too!  He didn't know that he had to comb the conditioner through...  He's too cute.

After rinsing my hair out, I moisturized with my Hawaiian Silky, and sealed with Wild Growth Hair Oil.  Cornrowed hair and threw on satin bonnet.

Off from work today, and just enjoying my mane.

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 15, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> From BC to WL sisters: Are you flat ironing your hair? If so, how are you doing it? What flat iron are you using? Heat protectant? Methods?
> 
> Just curious... I know that @Esthi777 flat ironed her hair, and that made me want to do so myself... My flat iron is too wickity-wickity-wickity-WHACK! I gave my ex-roommate my 1/2" Chi, so know I have to go buy a new one...
> 
> ...


 
lp318lp
 I'm trying not to flat iron myhair until the end of the year, and that's only if I make APL. If I don't, I'll be waiting until next year. Ialready have a lil bit of heat damage in the very front of my hair ("bang" area), and I'm not trying to get any more at this stage of the game. I will probbaly either wear my hair curly 100% of the time or heat train and wear it straight 100% of the time. All or nothing. So "im holding out until I make that choice.


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 15, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @lp318lp
> I'm trying not to flat iron myhair until the end of the year, and that's only if I make APL. If I don't, I'll be waiting until next year. Ialready have a lil bit of heat damage in the very front of my hair ("bang" area), and I'm not trying to get any more at this stage of the game. I will probbaly either wear my hair curly 100% of the time or heat train and wear it straight 100% of the time. All or nothing. So "im holding out until I make that choice.


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U : Oohh...  good point.

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't flat ironed my whole head since April and I immediately washed my hair. Talk about a frikkin disaster. No more heat until Christmas or so.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 16, 2011)

lp318lp  I don't flat iron my hair on a regular.  I actually haven't used direct heat (only hot rollers occasionally) for almost a year and a half.  I needed to do a length check and flat iron that one time.  Talk about scurred!!  I DC'd forever with AOHR, put a serum in, let it aridry most of the way and finished with Chi Iron guard and blowdried the rest on the cool setting.  I then used the flat iron on the lowests of settings possible (275 and 300, me thinks?).  Heat is not my friend and I won't be visiting her until my next length check in July 2012.  If I want to wear my hair stretched, I usually wet wrap and sit under the dryer or air dry.  If I need a bump, I'll put rollers in for an hour.  I want to revisit roller setting but I just don't have the time or patience for that AND I don't know what to do with it after I roller set .  What do you guys do?  Do you roll it back up at night or what?


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 16, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> @lp318lp I don't flat iron my hair on a regular. I actually haven't used direct heat (only hot rollers occasionally) for almost a year and a half. I needed to do a length check and flat iron that one time. *Talk about scurred!! *I DC'd forever with AOHR, put a serum in, let it aridry most of the way and finished with Chi Iron guard and blowdried the rest on the cool setting. I then used the flat iron on the lowests of settings possible (275 and 300, me thinks?). Heat is not my friend and I won't be visiting her until my next length check in July 2012. If I want to wear my hair stretched, I usually wet wrap and sit under the dryer or air dry. If I need a bump, I'll put rollers in for an hour. I want to revisit roller setting but I just don't have the time or patience for that AND I don't know what to do with it after I roller set . What do you guys do? Do you roll it back up at night or what?


 
I hear ya'!  I am terrified about flat-ironing my hair because although my hair can handle heat, that type of heat has not hit my head for a number of YEARS...  I'm thinking about doing a length check in December 2011.  Thanks for the update and point of clarification!  

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 16, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Haven't flat ironed my whole head since April and I immediately washed my hair. Talk about a frikkin disaster. No more heat until Christmas or so.


 
NikkiQ:  I hear ya.  How are you wearin' your hair these days?

me~


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 16, 2011)

lp318lp  You're welcome!  I wish my hair could handle heat.  It's so delicate and fragile.  Before I found LHCF, I was blowfrying and flat ironing everyday!  I had little broken pieces of hair everywhere!  My clothes, my pillow and my sink.  It was so sad.  It's no wonder my hair didn't just say "I give up" and walk right off of my head..  Yeah, if your hair can handle heat then maybe just the once in December will be fine?


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 16, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> @lp318lp You're welcome! I wish my hair could handle heat. It's so delicate and fragile. Before I found LHCF, I was blowfrying and flat ironing everyday! I had little broken pieces of hair everywhere! My clothes, my pillow and my sink. It was so sad. It's no wonder my hair didn't just say *"I give up" and walk right off of my head*.. Yeah, if your hair can handle heat then maybe just the once in December will be fine?


 
Esthi777 - You are SO funny!   I'm still scared to add heat to her... she's so tempermental...  I may decide against it when December arrives, but getting a quality flat iron costs, and my DH and I are on a shoestring budget.  I'd have to really save up for an Izunami or a Chi...

me~


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 16, 2011)

lp318lp  Girl, I wished you lived close.  I'd let you borrow mine.  Do you have a good friend who has a quality flat iron?  What about wet wrapping?  That get's my hair pretty straight.  The only thing is that it tends to lean to one side and I don't like that but it can give you an idea of where you're at length wise.  What's your goal for December?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> @NikkiQ: I hear ya. How are you wearin' your hair these days?
> 
> me~


 
Celies and wigs during the week and puffs and wash n gos on weekends. I can't wait til it's long enough to do some different PS's that I've been seeing.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Aug 16, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Shingling is adding a curl definer to your hair in sections and then smoothing/raking it through. *I do this with ecostyler while in the shower, on soaking wet hair.  *Baggying is wearing a plastic conditioning cap or shower cap on moisturized or damp hair. Helps restore or maintain moisture.
> Check out the baggying challenge and the wash n go thread for ideas/methods.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



Hey I might give this a try! I always have trouble getting even distribution with my eco styler...

My check in: I have gotten some notable growth this month... Using megatek... But I dont know if this is average growth or from the mt because last month before I started using mt I hour a half inch if growth... And this month I hour half an inch... Guess it doesn't matter growth is growth


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry Ive been MIA. Ive been a little down about my hair. I see a whole bunch of splits and knots and I think I'm going to have to make a big cut.

Plus I'm deathly afraid of straightening my hair oh well, I just have to remain calm and stay focused. I have a goal to reach.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope you guys don't mind.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> I hope you guys don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 
Any WHY on Earth would we mind seeing GORGEOUS hair like that??!!


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> I hope you guys don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 

Simply GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 19, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> @lp318lp *Girl, I wished you lived close. I'd let you borrow mine.* Do you have a good friend who has a quality flat iron? What about wet wrapping? That get's my hair pretty straight. The only thing is that it tends to lean to one side and I don't like that but it can give you an idea of where you're at length wise. What's your goal for December?


 
Esthi777 - Awww... you are too sweet!  By December, I'm hoping that the back of my hair and upper back section of my hair grows to NL. It's so weird how my hair looks, but the back sides of my hair are already at NL... I just don't know what to do. I'm praying that in December I will have good growth. Since I have fine hair, things can look really funky back there, but I'm still optimistic!! 



NikkiQ said:


> Celies and wigs during the week and puffs and wash n gos on weekends. *I can't wait til it's long enough to do some* *different PS's* that I've been seeing.


 
NikkiQ - I hear ya', sis! I can't wait to do some creative PS's with my hair too! I'm really keeping my reggie simple, and low manipulation so... we'll see... What are "celies?"



Sprinkl3s said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry Ive been MIA. Ive been a little down about my hair. I see a whole bunch of splits and knots and I think I'm going to have to make a big cut.
> 
> Plus I'm deathly afraid of straightening my hair oh well,* I just have to remain calm and stay focused. I have a goal to reach.*


 
Sprinkl3s - Girl, you betta stop that right now 
!! Your hair is just ! Any day you feel like trading heads, just holla at me! You'll be at your goal in no time! 

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2011)

^^^Celies are just random "plaits"/braids like Celie from "The Color Purple" wore lol. They aren't that neat and organized like box braids, but they get the job done.


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Celies are just random "plaits"/braids like Celie from "The Color Purple" wore lol. They aren't that neat and organized like box braids, but they get the job done.


 
NikkiQ : I saw your response on my phone at work, and bust out laughing!!!  

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2011)

^^^b/c you can totally picture it huh??


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm on a mad hunt to find Keracare Creme Press...I think I might go ahead and straighten my hair for a true length check...I hate living in Oklahoma, it's like murder trying to find hair products most of the time, and I end up having to order online. I wish I lived in New York....


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been M.I.A. for the WHOLE month of August!  Had family in town, and work's been busy! But I'm back now, whew!

I'm so impressed with the progress you've all been having seeing. These pics y'all posted are AMAZING!!! 



lp318lp said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, @SunnyHoney!! I am an *actress, singer, and dancer*. I have only been doing this for almost four years now (check out my website www.cdkolheim.com ). But in between shows, I have to find additional means of income, so now I also work for an airline company. The benefits include flying for free!! So if I whenever I have to run off to NYC or LA for an audition, I just hop on a flight, do my audition, and head back to work! What I do now is crew tracking/crew scheduling, but I just finished the classroom and observation training portion, and am about to start the on-the-job training portion of my 6-week training program (that's a lot of "training", eh?).



lp318lp, You are SO beautiful and talented, WOW!  Thanks for sharing your site. You're truly gifted, sis! Hey next time you're in the SF area w let's meet for lunch! 

Update: I straightened my hair last week for an event, and loved it! I'm gonna go ahead and claim APL now.  Question about BSL measuring: do you use the top, mid, or bottom of the bra strap to measure it? 

My hair looked healthy and full, but I'm so afraid of wearing it straight for fear of heat damage, breakage, and split ends, so I washed it back to curly last night.  

I've been shampooing with *Shikakai Soap *exclusively. Hate the smell, love the feel.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 20, 2011)

Such an awesome thread, it's nice to see you ladies' progress!


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 21, 2011)

Checking in for the week. I purchased a Denman brush, Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie and yes, I bought the big tube of Ms. Jessie's Quick Curls *rolling my eyes*. If that $32 tube of cream doesn't work, I'm taking it back! I am on a mission to control this frizz on my crown. By the time I do a perfect wash n go, it will be the end if summer...Lord!!  I'll let you ladies know how it goes and post pics.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 21, 2011)

Haven't been able to get the Keracare cream press, so I won't be straightening any time soon...I don't need to anyway. I just get impatient, wanting to see my progress.


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 22, 2011)

I took this pic yesterday before using a new cleansing product: Hair One (for curly hair).  I may have left it in too long because my scalp started itching and felt funny after washing it out.

I moisturized and sealed with what was left of my 14-n-1 Hawaiian Silky.  I'm going to try the Long Term Relationship by Herbal Essences.  I've seen videos and read good things about it.

Anyway, here is a pic!

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 22, 2011)

^^^ You Grow Girl!!  Looking good!


Guess what y'all?  After spending a TON of money on products to combat my frizz (none of which worked, mind you) I found out I have low porosity hair. This is why nothing is working :-/  This is also why my hair loves sulfate shampoos. I noticed that after I shampoo and condition, my hair feels great. SO, I will be sitting under my dryer to DC now. Because, I am an esthetician, I already have 3 steamers!!!  Ugh!  And to think I only ever used them for facials... I'll keep you guys posted. I am determined to get rid of this frizz!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 23, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Haven't been able to get the Keracare cream press, so I won't be straightening any time soon...I don't need to anyway. I just get impatient, wanting to see my progress.



Hmmmm, tell me more about this cream press.....  Is it a heat-protectant? Anti-humectant? I only straighten rarely, but still trying to get my regi together for when I do. 



lp318lp said:


> I took this pic yesterday before using a new cleansing product: Hair One (for curly hair).  I may have left it in too long because my scalp started itching and felt funny after washing it out.
> 
> I moisturized and sealed with what was left of my 14-n-1 Hawaiian Silky.  I'm going to try the Long Term Relationship by Herbal Essences.  I've seen videos and read good things about it.
> 
> ...



Way to go! 



Esthi777 said:


> ^^^ You Grow Girl!!  Looking good!
> 
> 
> Guess what y'all?  After spending a TON of money on products to combat my frizz (none of which worked, mind you) I found out I have low porosity hair. This is why nothing is working :-/  This is also why my hair loves sulfate shampoos. I noticed that after I shampoo and condition, my hair feels great. SO, I will be sitting under my dryer to DC now. Because, I am an esthetician, I already have 3 steamers!!!  Ugh!  And to think I only ever used them for facials... I'll keep you guys posted. I am determined to get rid of this frizz!



low porosity, huh? *going to Google*  So that's the cause of your frizz? *wondering if my own is porous*  Man, I'm learning so much here! I love it!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 23, 2011)

SunnyHoney said:


> Hmmmm, tell me more about this cream press..... Is it a heat-protectant? Anti-humectant? I only straighten rarely, but still trying to get my regi together for when I do.


 
SunnyHoney"Avlon KeraCare Creme Press repels moisture to sustain longer lasting presses. Resists reversion on humid days. Contains a blend of natural light oils. Shields hair from thermal heat damage. Does not smoke. Benefits: Gives hair a silky straight press. Hair stays straight longer than normal. Imparts a natural-looking sheen. Prevents dry, dull, brittle hair Directions: Rub a small amount between palms of hands. Distribute evenly on damp or dry hair from root to ends. Straighten with desired straightening tools. Apply more creme press in moderation as needed."

I went ahead and ordered online, so I'll give a review of it when I try it out, LOL.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 23, 2011)

UPDATE!  I DCd and steamed my hair with ORS replenishing pak.  My hair loved the DC with the hooded dryer and not so much with the steamer which I found interesting.  My curls definitely loved the DC.  I still had frizz at the crown but not as much as I usually get. Here are pics.  Can you see my frizzy crown in the last pic?  LOL!  My plan is to go to bed with Hawaiian Silky saturated at the crown and that might just do the trick.  Notice the range of curls in my head.  From 2a (in the back, front and sides) to 4a (I think) at my crown 

ETA: SunnyHoney Google is a great place to find out if you have porosity issues.  I will now be treating my hair according to my porosity rather than hair type


----------



## Stepiphanie (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

Haven't updated much at all, but I put braids in my hair shortly after the thread was revived. I will be taking braids out soon and will update. KUGW!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info AngelEyez!  

I'm currently using Mizani heat protectant and I think it is actually contributing to heat-training which I absolutely don't want to do.  My hair gets silky straight with it, but then it takes at least 5 shampoos to get it off and get my hair to revert, and even then it seems to never fully revert. 

I'm looking forward to your review of the cream press!!!


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 26, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm on a mad hunt to find *Keracare Creme Press*...I think I might go ahead and straighten my hair for a true length check...I hate living in Oklahoma, it's like murder trying to find hair products most of the time, and I end up having to order online. I wish I lived in New York....


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U : When I was natural (a few years back) and during a stink of relaxed moments, I used the Keracare Creme Press, and it was THE BOMB!!!  I helped me to maintain a sleeker look and never caked up.  You will not be disappointed with it.  It can, however, be a bit addicting... 



SunnyHoney said:


> @lp318lp, You are SO beautiful and talented, WOW! Thanks for sharing your site. You're truly gifted, sis! *Hey next time you're in the SF area w let's meet for lunch!*


 
SunnyHoney : Thanks for the compliment, sis!  Next time I'm in the SF area, I will definitely let you know!!  



Esthi777 said:


> ^^^ You Grow Girl!! Looking good!!


 
Esthi777 : Thanks, girl!  Slowly, but surely... 


Stepiphanie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Haven't updated much at all, but I put braids in my hair shortly after the thread was revived. *I will be taking braids out soon and will update. KUGW!*


 
Stepiphanie : Can't wait!!! 




Esthi777 said:


> UPDATE! I DCd and steamed my hair with ORS replenishing pak. My hair loved the DC with the hooded dryer and not so much with the steamer which I found interesting. *My curls definitely loved the DC.* I still had frizz at the crown but not as much as I usually get. Here are pics. Can you see my frizzy crown in the last pic? LOL! My plan is to go to bed with Hawaiian Silky saturated at the crown and that might just do the trick. Notice the range of curls in my head. From 2a (in the back, front and sides) to 4a (I think) at my crown
> 
> ETA: @SunnyHoney Google is a great place to find out if you have porosity issues. *I will now be treating my hair according to my porosity rather than hair type*


 
Esthi777 : Glad to see that you are discovering what your hair loves and hates!  I had the same hair-piphany too!  

Decided it was time to change things up, and after a lot of reading and research, I realized that I was using too many protein-based products.  So I am changing it up a bit more.  I changed my moisturizer from Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 (not protein-based), to the Herbal Essences Long-term Relationship Split End Protector and the Africa's Best Oil Moisturier, and I changed my shampoo from Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo to Hair One.  As I may have mentioned before, I think I left the Hair One on my head too long last weekend, but this weekend plan on just leaving it on for no more than 45 mins as a DC.  My hair LOVED the two new moisturizers, y'all!!    I also use my MN and seal with either Hair Growth Oil or my Haitian L'Huil Maskreti Castor Oil.  My hair feels SO soft, and has a certain type of "slip" to it...  (don't worry, I don't use all these at once, I do alternate)!  

As for hair porosity, I think you're on to something Esthi777.  I don't really know my hair type, but am looking into learning more about my hair's porosity.

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm about to do a bentonite clay hair treatment, I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## lp318lp (Aug 26, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm about to do a bentonite clay hair treatment, I'll let you all know how it goes!



Waiting patiently...

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2011)

6 months natural now ladies!!! I attempted to do a bantu knot out with the Naturalista Cosmetics juicy leave in...that mess is going in the garbage. UGH! It was a hot mess when I took it down this morning.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 27, 2011)

I did a blowout, but had to rush to the ER behind my brother n some drama. Loved the Bentonite clay treatment! hair feels very nice. I may straighten my hair when I wake up later today...
my blow-out:


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 27, 2011)

Hair looks so soft and thick MyAngelEyez~C~U!!!

OT: I hope your brother is okay


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hair looks so soft and thick MyAngelEyez~C~U!!!
> 
> OT: I hope your brother is okay



NikkiQ, thank you! My brother is okay, just a bit sore, but he'll be fine. He got in a fight with his ex-wife's hubby during a visitation drop off. the ex's hubby started it, but my bro finished it. Dislocated his shuolder in the process though.


I love how the Keracare Creme Press made my hair feel, soft and not heavy, even though I used a good amount. I think I'll flat-iron it later today, rockin' two banded pigtails at the moment.


----------



## seventiesbaby (Aug 27, 2011)

added some color today ladies...hope to post some pics after my deep condish. My texture seems looser.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 27, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Flat-ironed hair with Keracare Creme Press








 Lord, I hope I don't have heat damage,  I love it though, much fuller than my relaxed hair ever was


----------



## seventiesbaby (Aug 27, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Lord, I hope I don't have heat damage,  I love it though, much fuller than my relaxed hair ever was




very nice!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm so glad your brother is doing well! But I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!  OMG, I cannot wait to see my progress and I hope its close to yours.  What a difference a year makes, your hair looks amazing! 

The blowout, the press, it's perfect!! Has your regimen changed much?  Have you just found what works for your hair and you're doing it?  I've been so lazy with my hair lately between working two jobs and the kids in school.  But this is my motivation to get back on track.  Thank you lady!





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did a blowout, but had to rush to the ER behind my brother n some drama. Loved the Bentonite clay treatment! hair feels very nice. I may straighten my hair when I wake up later today...
> my blow-out:


 


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Lord, I hope I don't have heat damage,  I love it though, much fuller than my relaxed hair ever was


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 28, 2011)

Due to my super, super crazy, busy hectic life, I've neglected posting and somewhat my hair.  I've been co-washing every other week instead of weekly and even every two weeks sometimes.  My last detangling session was a BEASTand I vowed never to neglect the frequent detangling process again.

So here's some progress over the last few months and I even missed posting on my one year big chop anniversary in May.  Forgive me, blame my head not my heart.   The only real consistency is keeping it moisturized because my hair loves all things SheaMoisture  related and I love the price and the ease in finding it. We have a great relationship.  I will straighten in October.  It will be one year from my last straightening session and heat use.

Enjoy!

The dates are chronological: March 23, April 14, June 16 and August 13.  For some reason I thought I had more pics. Oh yeah, more to upload from my phone.  But I can say that it's growing!


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 28, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Lord, I hope I don't have heat damage,  I love it though, much fuller than my relaxed hair ever was


 
ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!  I'm sure your hair will be fine especially since you've used the press creme. Keep us posted tho!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 28, 2011)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm so glad your brother is doing well! But I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!  OMG, I cannot wait to see my progress and I hope its close to yours.  What a difference a year makes, your hair looks amazing!
> 
> The blowout, the press, it's perfect!! Has your regimen changed much?  Have you just found what works for your hair and you're doing it?  I've been so lazy with my hair lately between working two jobs and the kids in school.  But this is my motivation to get back on track.  Thank you lady!


KaramelDiva1978
Thank you! I've narrowed it down to a few basic products that work for me:

Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner mixed with EVOO n Honey
Neutregena Clean Shampoo
Moisturizing spritz of Water, glycerin. and (if I have it) aloe Vera Juice
Henna for color 
Bentonite clay mixed with aloe vera Juice for cleansing (did this before my blow out.flat iron)
Ecostyler Gel (pink, olive oil, or blue) for wash n go's and puffs
Keracare Creme Press (so far I love it, we'll see how I like it when I wash this press out )

I mostly cowash during the week, and do wash n go's or puffs. I don't use heat often (4th time this year), and I spray my hair daily with my water/glycerin spritz. This will be the first time I've attempted to wear straight hair past 1 day, so I'll see how I do wrapping it and using QB Amla and Olive heavy cream as a moisturizer. I'm gonna attempt to keep it like this for at least a week.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 28, 2011)

Gorgeous hair pics ladies!

As for self, I'm still hanging in there.  I'm still wiggin' it with Chelsea (avatar pic).  I just ordered 3 new wigs which are delayed due to Miss Irene.  I'll post up once I get them.

As for my real hair, its still cornrowed staight back (my skills are great now but I'm still working on the parting though, lol).  I can't post any pics because I'm in the HYH challenge but I am taking them.  You guys can see them on New Year's Day.  My treat, lol.

I'm going through a phase with my hair in which I just can't stand to look at it...whenever its loose, I get the urge to CUT CUT CUT.  So I'm guessing wiggin' is the way to go for now.  I don't think I'll be happy with my length until I'm Full SL/CBL...and trust and believe, I have a WAYS TO GO before I get there.

Over and out...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay guys, I washed  my hair yesterday, and my curls are not as curly as they used to be

I'm not gonna call it permanent yet. I'll try a protien treatment to see if it helps, but my wash n go days may be over My puff looks fine, it's really only noticeable when my hair is wet. I'm sad. But I knew it was a risk with my hair (it's easily "trained"). I have thought about heat-training in a year or two once my hair got to a certain length, but I wasn't ready  to do it yet. I shoulda followed my first instinct to stay away from heat until I was ready. But oh well.

Up side is my hair is softer and seems to hold moisture better (how weird is that?). No increase in breakage or anything.

I do think that Keracare Creme press is good for flat-ironing and is good at keeping the press from reverting, but if you use it, use a nother heat protectant with it. I'll continue to use it for straightening my hair in the future (sometime next year).

Side note, I did a bentonite clay treatment prior to flat-ironing, and I noticed that my curls were relaxed then when I rinsed, but that would have been temporary.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely do a series of protein treatments. I blew out my hair before and it took some time before my curls were back to normal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 31, 2011)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U  where did you find the Keracare creme press? I am trying to heat train and this sounds perfect!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2011)

TopShelf said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U  where did you find the Keracare creme press? I am trying to heat train and this sounds perfect!



TopShelf, I ordered it on Amazon.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Sep 1, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay guys, I washed  my hair yesterday, and my curls are not as curly as they used to be
> 
> I'm not gonna call it permanent yet.




MyAngelEyez~C~U, did you use a clarifying shampoo, as opposed to just a regular shampoo?  I have easily-trained hair too, and I'm kicking myself for straightening as often as I do. But the reversion I do manage to get comes when I use a clarifying shampoo because it strips off any heat-protect and anti-humectants that coated the strands. Sometimes it's more a matter of the coating keeping the hair from reverting than actual heat training.  Give it a try. I'll be hoping the best for you. I feel your pain! Hugs!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 2, 2011)

SunnyHoney said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U, did you use a clarifying shampoo, as opposed to just a regular shampoo? I have easily-trained hair too, and I'm kicking myself for straightening as often as I do. But the reversion I do manage to get comes when I use a clarifying shampoo because it strips off any heat-protect and anti-humectants that coated the strands. Sometimes it's more a matter of the coating keeping the hair from reverting than actual heat training. Give it a try. I'll be hoping the best for you. I feel your pain! Hugs!


 
Thank you! Yes, I did use a clarifying shampoo, but I'll do another wash this evening, because it feels like my hair has reverted more. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 2, 2011)

LeBump...


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder if the OP of this thread is ok.

I think I may put mini twists in my hair next week. I need to start PS'ing more.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I took my braids out last weekend, and did a wash, DC with steam and tried curlformers for the first time. My goal is to use them to stretch my hair to reduce knots and tangling. Though I'm happy with how the actual curls turned out, it did stretch my hair quite a bit and I twisted it into large twists. I'm washing again next week, and am planning to do another PS in the next month or so.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I did a homemade protein treatment using knox gelatin, Loved it!

recipe:
1 packet knox gelatin
1/2 cup boiling water
1/2 cup conditioner (I use Tresemme Naturals of course)

Mix the gelatin into the boiling-hot water until dissolved. Add the conditioner and mix well. Clarify hair, and then add your treatment into hair. air dry or sit under dryer for 20-30 minutes until hair hardens. Rinse well with warm water, and then DC for 30-45 minutes.

I watched my curls come back before my eyes! I still have some areas that are less curly, but I'm just glad I can still sport a wash n go


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 4, 2011)

My update:

I've been working crazy hours, and have been in rehearsals for another show, but I have been moisturizing and sealing faithfully. I did go two weekends without washing my hair, so you know I went ahead and clarified and conditioned this baby! 

I tried using the Hair One packet again, the one for dry hair, and had the same effect: tingly scalp. Not going to use that anymore. Looking for another sulfate-free shampoo. Any suggestions?





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


>


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U : Girl, your hair is lookin' mmm-mmm-! Keep up the good work!!



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> The dates are chronological: March 23, April 14, *June 16* and August 13. For some reason I thought I had more pics. Oh yeah, more to upload from my phone. But I can say that it's growing!


 
KaramelDiva1978 : How did you get your edges to wave up like that in your June pic? Great styles!!




Evallusion said:


> Gorgeous hair pics ladies!
> 
> I'm going through a phase with my hair in which I just can't stand to look at it...whenever its loose,* I get the urge to CUT CUT CUT*. So I'm guessing wiggin' is the way to go for now. I don't think I'll be happy with my length until I'm Full SL/CBL...and trust and believe, I have a WAYS TO GO before I get there.
> 
> Over and out...


 
Evallusion : I know how you feel, girl. I get that way sometimes, but with patience and a padlock on the scissors, you'll get through it and hit full SL/CBL in no time.




pookaloo83 said:


> I wonder if the OP of this thread is ok.
> 
> I think *I may put mini twists in my hair next week*. I need to start PS'ing more.


 
pookaloo83 : I'm thinking the same thing. Are you going to do your own hair or going to the salon. I'm debating myself...

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Today is gonna be prep day for my install tomorrow. Going to get a sew in for my wedding and probably leave it in until the end of the year. I think I need a hair break for real.


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 4, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Today is gonna be prep day for my install tomorrow. Going to get a sew in for my *wedding* and probably leave it in until the end of the year. I think I need a hair break for real.


 
NikkiQ : You're gonna be a BEAUTIFUL bride!! :hippie4:

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwwww thanks lp318lp!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you! My stylist used Ecostyler gel and a rattail comb to style my edges like that.  I sat under the dryer for about 30 minutes to let this style "set" so I was good to go with just tying it down at night and letting it stay that way.





lp318lp said:


> My update:
> 
> I've been working crazy hours, and have been in rehearsals for another show, but I have been moisturizing and sealing faithfully. I did go two weekends without washing my hair, so you know I went ahead and clarified and conditioned this baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyHoney (Sep 6, 2011)

Is APL to BSL the longest stretch of the journey?!?!?! 

Not trying to be ungrateful for my progress thus far, but I feel like I'm not making any noticeable progress right now....maybe because the other stages were closer together they seemed to come faster. 

 

But seriously, is APL to BSL a longer road?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2011)

SunnyHoney said:


> Is APL to BSL the longest stretch of the journey?!?!?!
> 
> Not trying to be ungrateful for my progress thus far, but I feel like I'm not making any noticeable progress right now....maybe because the other stages were closer together they seemed to come faster.
> 
> ...


@SunnyHoney, it depends on the person. Brastrap levels are relative, but BSB (below Shoulderblade) to me is a better messurement, because your shoulderblade are always the same on you. Given that fact, and looking at your siggy, I'd say you are about an inch or so away from BSB, next stop mid back for you!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Sep 6, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @SunnyHoney, it depends on the person. Brastrap levels are relative, *but BSB (below Shoulderblade)* to me is a better messurement, because your shoulderblade are always the same on you. Given that fact, and looking at your siggy, I'd say you are about an inch or so away from BSB, next stop mid back for you!



MyAngelEyez~C~U, Good point! I hadn't thought about using the shoulder blade (always wondered what BSB meant )  With BSL method, a bad-fitting bra could cause a chick to have  bad hair day!  

Honestly, I never imagined these acronyms would be in my LHCF vernacular.  A year ago I would have convinced anyone that I'd be content with just getting healthy SL hair.  But now I'm insatiable! And still so notoriously impatient.

So how are we measuring mid-back?


----------



## RayRayFurious (Sep 6, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> My update:
> 
> I've been working crazy hours, and have been in rehearsals for another show, but I have been moisturizing and sealing faithfully. I did go two weekends without washing my hair, so you know I went ahead and clarified and conditioned this baby!
> 
> I tried using the Hair One packet again, the one for dry hair, and had the same effect: tingly scalp. Not going to use that anymore. Looking for another sulfate-free shampoo. Any suggestions?



I have that HairOne, too. I think the tingly hair is from the menthol in it.

I really like Organix (you can get it at CVS) or Shea Moisture shampoos. They are really moisturizing and lather well. My hair doesn't feel stripped afterwards...but it still feels clean.


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 9, 2011)

RayRayFurious said:


> I have that HairOne, too. I think the tingly hair is from the menthol in it.
> 
> I really like Organix (you can get it at CVS) or Shea Moisture shampoos. They are really moisturizing and lather well. My hair doesn't feel stripped afterwards...but it still feels clean.


 
RayRayFurious : Oh, you're probably right! I didn't even think of the menthol! Well, when I last used it, I was massaging my head like crazy (per the directions) and that seemed to make things a little better, but not to the point where I am willing to purchase more!! :crazy: Thanks, but no thank you "Hair One."

I am looking for a new shampoo and conditioner, so... maybe I'll try the Organix product line... we'll see. Thanks, Ms. Lady!!! 

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 9, 2011)

SunnyHoney said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U, Good point! I hadn't thought about using the shoulder blade (always wondered what BSB meant ) With BSL method, a bad-fitting bra could cause a chick to have bad hair day!
> 
> Honestly, I never imagined these acronyms would be in my LHCF vernacular. A year ago I would have convinced anyone that I'd be content with just getting healthy SL hair. But now I'm insatiable! And still so notoriously impatient.
> 
> So how are we measuring mid-back?


 
LOL, I dunno...measure the length between waistlength and APL and devide that in half, LOL.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 10, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Today is gonna be prep day for my install tomorrow. Going to get a sew in for my wedding and probably leave it in until the end of the year. I think I need a hair break for real.



Congrats on ur wedding im planning to wed in april 2012!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 17, 2011)

I put twists in my hair, but my camera phone is ackin' a fool!!  I will upload pics soon.  Going to the vietnamese store to purchase my vegetable glycerin and rosewater to make my own braid spray!  

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Sunday ladies! Doin' tha Bump!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 18, 2011)

Heyyy ladies!! I'm back and still in this install. Was planning on keeping it in for a while,but my closure is lifting up and my braids are coming loose in the back already. Only 2 weeks old. Sad. Gonna talk to the stylist about other PS options that can last me to the end of the year when its length check time.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 19, 2011)

NikkiQ how was the wedding?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm having a tough time with this hair journey. I have no idea what to with my hair. For the last two weeks I've been doing chunky braid out afros and puffs. I tried twists but I lose too much hair redoing them every week. That said they look bad if I keep then in longer. I'm planning to put in yarn braids but haven't ben able yo devote 2 days to install them. I need to protective style to retain length. Help please

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey everybody!  I'm still hanging....4 months natural!!!  I stick to my KISS regimen which includes low manipulation and protective styling.  I recently got straightened and did a trim.  I'm about 6 inches all around.  I am considering doing one more round of braids with extensions to finish out the year.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! You guys are going awesome. My two year anniversary will be on the 30th so you guys know I will post the  exclusives here.

When I get to a computer I will update cause I still don't know how to work this phone.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 21, 2011)

lp318lp, will you do me a favor and keep the thread bumped for me? I will be MIA for a while due to personal issues that require my complete attention, and I don't want folks to think I vanished into thin air, lol.

Thank you in advance,
My

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## -PYT (Sep 21, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U did you get heat damage from that last time you straightened?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 22, 2011)

-PYT said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U did you get heat damage from that last time you straightened?



-PYT,no it did revert after I did a protein treatment.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 23, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @lp318lp, will you do me a favor and keep the thread bumped for me? I will be MIA for a while due to personal issues that require my complete attention, and I don't want folks to think I vanished into thin air, lol.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> My
> ...


 

MyAngelEyez~C~U : Definitely, sis! I hope everything works out! Please come back soon, but take care with everything and I'm sending one up to the Lord for you, hon' ... We won't let you down!

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright sisters!!  Let's keep this thread movin' until MyAngelEyez~C~U comes back!  My update:  I've been faithfully spraying my twists every morning, except today due to knee injury.  But I will be spraying and massaging it today at some point.

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2011)

I think this weekend may be the perfect time to take this install out. I really want to shampoo and DC my hair. I wanted to make an appointment to get it redone at the beginning of next month, but my stylist is having surgery then and won't be doing hair for 2 weeks afterwards. IDK if I can go that long without it done. I've grown very bored with my wigs. Maybe I can find a new one to light the fire back in my butt.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 25, 2011)

Bumpity bump, Happy Sunday!


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 27, 2011)

Bumping for Updates... New styles, wigs, shampoos, conditioners, moisturizers, etc... LET'S GO!! :bouncegre::bouncegre:

me~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 27, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> Bumping for Updates... New styles, wigs, shampoos, conditioners, moisturizers, etc... LET'S GO!! :bouncegre::bouncegre:
> 
> me~



Hey, ladies! 

I went on a "shopping spree" at my local asian market, and picked up some olive/sunflower oil, castor oil, rose water, and coconut oil. Then I went to my local latino market and picked up some aloe vera juice, Linden tea and Hibiscus tea. Can't wait to mix up my own version of terressentials hair wash  Ordered 200 grams of henna and got 200 grams free from the Henna Sooq BOGO sale this past weekend. Hope it comes soon, my blonde roots are showin, LOL. 

On a personal note, things are looking like they may turn out alright. I just gave it to the Lord to handle anyway he sees fit. I know I'll be fine regardless. Thank you guys for all the prayers and well wishes! It helped tremendously.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2011)

That's great to hear MyAngelEyez~C~U!!! 

As for me, I haven't bought any hair care products in MONTHS and I haven't seen my hair or dealt with it in 3 weeks. Been hiding under this sew in since before the wedding and I'm getting it redone on Friday. Going with a red hue this time around in 16 or 18 inches. Feeling sassy.


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 28, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hey, ladies!
> 
> I went on a "shopping spree" at my local asian market, and picked up some olive/sunflower oil, castor oil, rose water, and coconut oil. Then I went to my local latino market and picked up some aloe vera juice, Linden tea and Hibiscus tea. Can't wait to mix up my own version of terressentials hair wash  Ordered 200 grams of henna and got 200 grams free from the Henna Sooq BOGO sale this past weekend. Hope it comes soon, my blonde roots are showin, LOL.
> 
> *On a personal note, things are looking like they may turn out alright. I just gave it to the Lord to handle anyway he sees fit. I know I'll be fine regardless. Thank you guys for all the prayers and well wishes! It helped tremendously.*


 
@MyAngelEyez~C~U :A-to-tha-Men, on that one!! Give it to the Lord, and believe He has your best interest at . (**Passes the torch back over to the NATURAL leader**) :bouncegre:




NikkiQ said:


> That's great to hear @MyAngelEyez~C~U!!!
> 
> As for me, I haven't bought any hair care products in MONTHS and I haven't seen my hair or dealt with it in 3 weeks. Been hiding under this sew in since before the wedding and I'm getting it redone on Friday. Going with a red hue this time around in 16 or 18 inches. *Feeling sassy.*


 
NikkiQ : I can't wait to see that hue you decide on!!!

As for me, I'll be posting some pics of my two-week old twists. Surprisingly, it's still looking VERY nice! 

me~


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2011)

lp318lp said:


> @NikkiQ : I can't wait to see that hue you decide on!!!
> 
> *As for me, I'll be posting some pics of my two-week old twists. Surprisingly, it's still looking VERY nice!*
> 
> me~


 
Okay you need to tell me your secret b/c I can't make decent looking twists to save my soul. They always look wonky and just a HAM.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 30, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump, Y'all!!!!!!

Sported a wash n go today that was on point  I really love my hair


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 30, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump! 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 1, 2011)

Did what I was deathly afraid of.....

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 1, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Bumpity bump bump, Y'all!!!!!!
> 
> Sported a wash n go today that was on point  I really love my hair



I love your hair too. I'm glad everything is good with you!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you Sprinkl3s, I'm glad too


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 1, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Did what I was deathly afraid of.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



Sprinkl3sLooks thick n luscious!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2011)

Back in another install and LOVING IT more than the first! I went with a mixture of 4 and 33 at 16" and I mean nobody can tell me anything


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hhhheeeeyyyyy Ladies!!! Looking GAWGEOUS as EVER of course!!!  It's October 2nd and I'm so eager to get on my hair grind and really go HARD in what I'm suppose to do until year end.  I must admit, I haven't done bad at all lately.  I've been detangling like I'm suppose to and getting out of my lazy puffs with more braided styles and twist outs.  I too recently straightened my hair only with blow dryer and flat iron though, so it could have been much straighter if I had used the hot comb, but I was TERRIFIED of heat damage.  I also took the time to trim some raggedy ends that I'm sure came from necessity and color this summer.  Not bad though, only a .5" or less in some places. 

So now I'm sporting a braided mohawk with the center in two strand twists.  I've co-washed weekly and I've had these small braids in two weeks on yesterday.  May stretch it to 3 weeks, then I'm going into cornrows and rockin' this bad WIG I got!!!

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/9CAB020811KH0925.htm

I've already worn it once and got RAVE compliments!!! I see this baby heavily in my fall regimen.  I got it in fall leaf and it is KILLER!!!

Let's keep up the good work ladies!!  I'll be 2 years relaxer free in January, so I'm hustling for at least 2 more inches from Sept to Dec!!! L'eggo!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm scared to ask, but I'm really worried.  Anyone heard from OP since January?  I mean this is really odd, I hate to think that something drastic happened to her.  Did I miss something because I haven't been very consistent on posting in the last few months.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 3, 2011)

2 years since my last relaxer, yippy!!!!

T'is all...


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump! Wore a bun for the first time since my BC, yay for me!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 7, 2011)

bumpety bump bump 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel like such a bad natural 

Idk how to do anything to my hair and I'm just hiding it away until it gets long enough to do all the cute styles I've seen. I need to be


----------



## Zedster (Oct 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I feel like such a bad natural
> 
> Idk how to do anything to my hair and I'm just hiding it away until it gets long enough to do all the cute styles I've seen. I need to be



Same here. I thought I was doing well, covering my hair (i.e., keeping my fingers out of it) , oiling, and the like, but this head does not want to grow past my shoulders. What's worse, I've got tons of split ends and knots! I've been trying to use only 100% natural products that I can make myself (not the faux-natural brand names with filler and "naturally-derived" preservatives), but maybe there's something in those chemicals that my hair needs for growth?


----------



## Jewell (Oct 11, 2011)

Still using my natural oils (sesame, grapeseed, hemp seed, macadamia nut), and Ayurvedic oils.  Making a conscious effort to stay on top of my vitamin game; adding whole foods and more green foods to my diet.  Concentrating on the health of my ends...did S&D for SSKs, removed all shed hair and mats during last night's flat-iron.  

Consistently drinking about 2 Liters per day of water.  Getting plenty of rest.  Would like to make scalp massages a part of my weekly regimen (need to get motivated, because my arms get tired massaging my scalp).  New vits in this week, can't wait!  I feel they will make a huge difference in my hair, health, and energy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

How often is everyone trimming/dusting/S&D? I haven't done so in quite some time.


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 14, 2011)

Deleted...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 14, 2011)

Mocha5, hang in there. It will be worth it in the end!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm fighting the urge to straighten my hair...no heat no heat no heat!!! Must. Wait. Till. January.....


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 14, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Mocha5, hang in there. It will be worth it in the end!


 

Thanks, girl!  I just realized we will still have a lil over two years so I really shouldn't be discouraged.  And I can't really complain about my puffy twists or my tree braids because I get tons of compliments.  I guess I'm just ready to rock my own hair at the length I want it to be.    Thank you for the encouragement.  :blowkiss:And no heat for you m'am until January!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 14, 2011)

Mocha5 said:


> Thanks, girl!  I just realized we will still have a lil over two years so I really shouldn't be discouraged.  And I can't really complain about my puffy twists or my tree braids because I get tons of compliments.  I guess I'm just ready to rock my own hair at the length I want it to be.    Thank you for the encouragement.  :blowkiss:*And no heat for you m'am until January!!*



Mocha5, LOL, yes Ma'am!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

No updates since my thread....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=572873

Still hanging in there, wanting to wear my hair out more


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How often is everyone trimming/dusting/S&D? I haven't done so in quite some time.


 
I'm trying to cut down on my trimming SO said my hair isnt growing fast cause I keep cutting it. but I was trimming a little off every other month.

Maybe I'll hold out to every four months.



Mocha5 said:


> Checking in ladies. Coming up on my two year anniversary and I'm getting antsy! Been thinkng about relaxing. Yikes! Got my hair blown out and ends clipped in July. It's shoulder length but no where close to where I want it.  Trying hard to be patient...


 

You better not! Scalp massages have been working for me, or at least thats what I tell myself.



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm fighting the urge to straighten my hair...no heat no heat no heat!!! Must. Wait. Till. January.....


 
Fight that urge girl. Now that I finaly flat ironed my hair and didn't have any heat damage I've been getting the itch to (just to blow, but still...) I got your back if you have mine.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanna straighten my hair so freaking bad. But I'm in a twist challenge till the 31st of December. I wanna rollerset and do a light flat iron.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 19, 2011)

Hola chicas!

I'm just checkin in, since I've been M.I.A. for a while.  Nothing new with my hair, though.

I'm in first trimester of pregnancy, and I'm too sick to get online often, so I'll be a ghost on the boards for a while. Also, my family's relocating from one coast to another, so I'll be busy. 

This would all be great for my hair if I would keep it bunned, but I haven't.  I've been doing wash n go's all the time lately, sleeping with no bonnet/scarf, and generally dogging my hair! So I end up with a lot of tangles, and I'm shedding like crazy. I'm going to try to bun more often and use this busy/sick time that I don't have to look cute, to gain some length.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 19, 2011)

SunnyHoney congrats on your pregnancy! Ask your OB to give you some phenergan or another nausea Rx  to help with your morning sickness. Hang in there, only a few more weeks to second trimester, things will get better then!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 19, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Fight that urge girl. Now that I finaly flat ironed my hair and didn't have any heat damage I've been getting the itch to (just to blow, but still...) *I got your back if you have mine.*



Sprinkl3s You got a deal! Still fighting the urge, but I refuse to do it until I have some Sabino Moisture Block, LOL. Since I can't afford it at the moment, my hair is safe....for now, LOL.


----------



## lp318lp (Oct 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay you need to tell me your secret b/c I can't make *decent looking twists to save my soul*. They always look wonky and just a HAM.


 
NikkiQ ~ Actually, it's the braided twists that most African salons put in your hair. I usually do them myself, or let another salon take a crack at my mane, but this time, I went to a salon that I had visited only one other time. Not sure if I'll back there again because they did my twists in a way that I don't like. They braid first, then twist. I like my twists to start off as twists, y'know? Here's a pic:








As for doing my own twists, with my own hair, I couldn't tell you how to do that decently. I twist then I bantu them or twist them with other twists... 



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm scared to ask, but I'm really worried. Anyone heard from OP since January? I mean this is really odd, I hate to think that something drastic happened to her. Did I miss something because I haven't been very consistent on posting in the last few months.


 
KaramelDiva1978 ~ I think we all have wondered what has happened to the OP. I know I've reached out to her a few times via PM, but no response. I don't think you missed much... she just stopped coming around... 




SunnyHoney said:


> Hola chicas!
> 
> I'm just checkin in, since I've been M.I.A. for a while. Nothing new with my hair, though.
> 
> ...


 
SunnyHoney ~ Congratulations on your new mini-YOU! YAY!! Hope your move goes well for you, and don't let that new baby see you with crazy hair... bun it and forget it, girl! LOL!!


MY UPDATE: Still natural, still in twists, and still moisturizing daily, and washing weekly! I love it when my hair is in twists like this. I just get up and GO!!!

me~


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I wanna straighten my hair so freaking bad. But I'm in a twist challenge till the 31st of December. I wanna rollerset and do a light flat iron.



Just do it!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 25, 2011)

Its late, and I am still in class.


Playin in my hurrr, on LHCF
SMH


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 25, 2011)

Broke down straightened, now no more flat-ironing till April or June... I just keep frustrating myself, lol.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Oct 28, 2011)

*Still chugging along, trying different products to see what my hair likes*

* likes: KCKT + glycerine, Shea Moisture curling souffle gel, Curls curl souffle and creme brulee*

* hates: CD hair milk, Curls milkshake and lavish curls, some products with aloe vera as the first ingredient*

*A lady at my job brought me some she had tried when she was first natural, so i have left to try: Uncle Funky's Daughter, Curls gel's'c and goddess curls, Donna Marie, Miss Jessies, Beautiful curls, and giovanni direct*

*Boooo to anything with a lot of protein: my hair totally rejected that Joico K-pak reconstructor *


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anyone reached any milestones so far?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I did a semi-stretch test on this super loose 3b curl that I have behind my ear and I THINK it reached CBL. I'm not claiming anything until I flat iron at the end of the year. I'm kinda tickled to even think about it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 3, 2011)

My "pony-puff" is growing


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey girls, 

just checkin' in.  Still doggin' my hair while this pregnancy has me feeling like a crap!  

My hair is like straw right now, partially my fault though, because I haven't been using any of my favorite leave-in, Mixed Chicks. I finally went and bought 2 large bottles today and hopefully can salvage some of my hair!  

Despite the disrespect I've shown it, it's till growing. Not sure how long it is because I haven't (and probably won't) straighten it for some time. But when I look at it wet out of the shower, unstretched but unshrunk, it's at APL, so I think stretched, I may have hit BSB.  It's thick at the scalp from the hormone surge, which is making the rest of it look sickly thin....ugh, pregnancy is not my best look


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Nov 5, 2011)

At this event in DC a few weeks ago.


----------



## aleemah (Nov 5, 2011)

hey you guys. My one year anniversary  is in a few days. I started with a bald fade and have about 5 inches in front and 6 inches in back. I had a really hard time with breakage but it was due to my slacking. I have nailed my staples and I am no longer a product junkie. This year will be nothing but cornrolls and wigs for me. I have learned that a watched pot never boils. Will post pics soon


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 5, 2011)

*happily lurking in this challenge*


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 7, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Well I did a semi-stretch test on this super loose 3b curl that I have behind my ear and I THINK it reached CBL. I'm not claiming anything until I flat iron at the end of the year. I'm kinda tickled to even think about it.



Thats good. I think I might be cbl too. Thats how I kno I'm SL for sure lol

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 7, 2011)

Sprinkl3s said:


> At this event in DC a few weeks ago.



Your puff is lucious

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 7, 2011)

Checking in...

I've switched to washing every two weeks, I cw sometimes after week one if my hair feels dry. I trimmed quite a bit off in the last most both by S&D and cutting frazzled ends. I was noticing a ton of splits especially in the back, so Im gonna step up my protein in my reggie.

I've also been trying out new styles, I did the flexi rod in my siggy last week, and really like it. As far as length, I'm rather close to APL so I'm hoping to be there when I straighten in December.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey yall...checking in.  It's been a minute...things are going good though.  I've gotten a better grasp on my previous moisture issue.  My hair is growing and it feels very healthy.

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## lp318lp (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Y'all!!!

I'm so sorry I've been away from LHCF for a minute. I've had such a huge transition and now, I'm getting into the groove of things, but just wanted to stop by and post some updates.



NikkiQ said:


> Well I did a semi-stretch test on this super loose 3b curl that I have behind my ear and I THINK it reached CBL. I'm not claiming anything until I flat iron at the end of the year. I'm kinda tickled to even think about it.


 
NikkiQ : I think it's safe to claim it now. One day before the end of the year, and I know (with the reggie you've had), you're probably a little past CBL.



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My "pony-puff" is growing


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U : Girl, you know your hair is delicious! I can't wait for a puff like that!!!! 





SunnyHoney said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> just checkin' in. Still doggin' my hair while this pregnancy has me feeling like a crap!
> 
> ...


 
SunnyHoney : I'm sure you are a beautiful pregnant mommy!! Your hair is probably growing nicely because of all the estrogen that your body is producing. Take advantage of this time; I've heard women claim that their hair grows a lot because of the pregnancy so... let me know if that is true. You'll be at WL before you know it!!  Stay encouraged...


As for me... I've been getting my hair professionally twisted, but I think I'd rather do it myself next time. Twice in a row, I've gone to the African braiding salon, and they've done a good job, but... I don't think I can continue to afford to get it done like that so... I am going to wash it this weekend, and start retwisting my hair myself. I know how to do it, and I've done it before, but I just don't like feeling like my whole day has gone to H-E-double-hockey sticks-in-a-hand basket just because I'm doing my hair. I think I have some pics to share, but (of course) I don't know where they are... Will post progress shots soon!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR, GALS!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 30, 2011)

lp318lp unfortunately I had a SHS cut off about 3" of hair last week when I went in for a trim and flat iron. Not very happy about it, but at least my ends are healthier.


----------



## lp318lp (Dec 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> lp318lp unfortunately I had a SHS cut off about 3" of hair last week when I went in for a trim and flat iron. Not very happy about it, but at least my ends are healthier.



NikkiQ:  Gurrrrrrrrrrrl!  All that work, and s/he did what?  We'll at least you looked on the bright side. Ultimately, healthier ends is our goal.

How was your first Christmas as a married lady?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^It was great! Sucks that he had to work Christmas Eve (damn military) but I got to spend Christmas day with him and almost my entire family. I wore the hair out for family to see and they were RAVING about it. They couldn't believe that my natural hair could get that straight. Why? IDK


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump.....how is everyone doing?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 4, 2012)

Good for me, kinda at a point with hair where there:'s nothing to do but feed it and water it...bought myself a stand-up steamer in the hope of spicing things up a bit...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 4, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Good for me, kinda at a point with hair where there:'s nothing to do but feed it and water it...bought myself a stand-up steamer in the hope of spicing things up a bit...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Tell me about the steamer...I am interested in purchasing one.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 4, 2012)

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Tell me about the steamer...I am interested in purchasing one.



I have to put it together. I'll tell how I like it after I use it. I got it from LCL Beauty (google it, great prices).

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SunnyHoney (Feb 18, 2012)

Whew! It's been a while since I've been on the boards! I'm heading into 3rd trimester of my pregnancy, got settled in a new city, and finally ready to focus on my hair again.  

But there's really nothing new to report. I did some WnG's for a while, then decided to straighten my hair for a length check about 2 weeks ago. Did a trim for the first time in over a year while it was straight, as one side had a few funky ends. I feel like my hair's growing more slowly than it has before, so much for the hormones helping out...but oh well! I hate straightening my hair now. I feel like no matter how careful I am with the heat, I somehow permanently lose a little bit of my curliness. It might just be the length weighing my hair down and stretching it, but it feels more wavy than curly these days.

Anyway, I'm still just CWing daily and bunning most days. Oh and when I length checked I was just about BSB. Think I took a picture, I'll try to find and post it when I get a chance. Hoping to hit mid-back (is that what's next...I don't know the order of these things) by end of year.  

Holla!

PS: any update pics???


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll have some pics at the end of next month.

Oh, and I love my steamer 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SunnyHoney (Feb 19, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, How often do you steam, and what benefits do you see? Does it help retain moisture? Do you have to seal after steaming?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 19, 2012)

SunnyHoney said:
			
		

> MyAngelEyez~C~U, How often do you steam, and what benefits do you see? Does it help retain moisture? Do you have to seal after steaming?



I have only steamed once, last weekend, and I loved how my hair felt. Very moisturized and soft . I did seal afterwards, but some folks steam with oils. I steamed with conditioner with hempseed oil added.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 26, 2012)

So I went ahead and steamed with a DC yesterday, rinsed and added Sabino moisture block, blow dried, and flat-ironed my hair. I used my Splitender to trim my hair( great gadget), and I used my FHI Runway to straighten. Nice healthy results 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Mar 4, 2012)

It's been a while. I cut a bit so I'm trying to put the scissors down


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 4, 2012)

Sprinkl3s said:


> It's been a while. I cut a bit so I'm trying to put the scissors down



Lookin' good! Leave them scissors alone!!!!


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 4, 2012)

damn...totally forgot that I was in this challenge...will be back with pics!

My hair as of Jan 2012. The longest parts at that time were 5 inches and the shortest parts were 3:











my hair in dry braids:





Cowashed braids:




Cowashing daily has helped tremendoulsy with  moisture retention and the braids are helping with length retention. I only re-braid very 2-3 weeks and  I see much less hair when I detangle. Also when i did flat iron my hair it came out super straight with just one pass. 


I continue to steam weekly (bi-weekly at minimum) with deep conditioners that I add oils to. I colored my hair for the 2nd time since October 2011 and I am still loving the color and the effects that the dye has on my hair (lifting my tight cuticles).

I do need to trim some SSK's which I may do in two weeks.

 I am still very anxious for the shortest parts of my hair to get to full shoulder all the way around!


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 4, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I have to put it together. I'll tell how I like it after I use it. I got it from LCL Beauty (google it, great prices).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 

i got mine from there and I love it. It steams very well.


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 22, 2012)

Deleted...


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it's growing :-/


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 2, 2012)

Sprinkl3s said:
			
		

> Well it's growing :-/



That's great growth! Smile!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you! Pictures are key cause it sure does not feel like its growing


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 2, 2012)

Sprinkl3s said:


> Thank you! Pictures are key cause *it sure does not feel like its growing*



I know the feeling, lol.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Apr 3, 2012)

Sprinkl3s said:


> View attachment 143739
> 
> Well it's growing :-/


 

YAY!!! You've had some great progress! Your hair looks fabulous! and healthy.  I agree, pictures keep it in perspective when you feel like you're going nowhere.  Hey you should also try a split screen pic where you do a side by side comparison. I've find those side-by-sides to be my best inspiration! 

KUTGW!!!


----------



## deltagyrl (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm still here...

My BC was pretty much a bald fade too.
Right now I'm APL'ish. Hoping to be full APL in June for my 2nd year anniversary.
My goal is MBL. Hope to reac that next year.

Pulling my hair too tight for puffs caused some breakage around my edges. I also had my hair flat-ironed and did a search & destroy. Found a LOT of splits ... No bueno. I'm sure it's from wash & gos. 

I guess I'm going to be wearing twists & rollersets to protect my ends.
Oh, and I definitely want a steamer.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 22, 2012)

Made APL, looks like I might be an inch from my BSL in my back layers, although I am one inch past chin length in my from, and maybe 1.5-2" from APL on the sides. I got crazy layers going on.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 26, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U -- Congrats!  I'm still hanging in there....currently in braids just to try to give my hair a little boost.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 12, 2012)

So....how is everyone??


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 12, 2012)

Hanging in there  closing in on BSL...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a little bit away from APL now and I can't wait!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 12, 2012)

Excuse the wild hair, double chin, and fat back...impromptu length check 7/12/12


----------



## carameldimples (Jul 13, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U
Wow, you go girl, you are almost BSL!  Can't wait to get over this SL hump I am sitting on


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 13, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> So....how is everyone??


Still hanging in there. Fighting the urge to cut my hair yet again. I think I'm just bored with it and this summer heat isn't helping. I cannot wait for it to grow out a bit since I've hit yet another awkward growth stage. I wonder how many more of those will I come across in this growth journey.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 13, 2012)

Still around as well. Hitting a rough patch, don't know what to do with my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2012)

Still got a long way to go,but staying positive.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2012)

carameldimples, you will! Time n patience is key.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 14, 2012)

Im gaining weight!!!!


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 15, 2012)

my hair is starting to graze bsb...hopefully i'm there by the end of this year...which means one more yr to hopefully reach wl...which is crazy b/c i just made apl a few months ago...i'm about to get a weave soon or do something to hide my hair, b/c i'm starting to get bored w/ my hair...and when i'm bored i do damaging things lol...but i hope everyone in the challenge is making good progress!


----------



## carameldimples (Jul 15, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @carameldimples, you will! Time n patience is key.




I was lurking board not long after you chopped, it's great seeing you get so much growth and retention, your progress is very inspiring


----------



## SunnyHoney (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all!  checkin in for the first time in a LONG time.  Y'all know I was in the midst of a rough pregnancy...well baby boy is 3months now! Yay! Life is stabilizing and so I'm back.  I've been at mid-back length for several months, but don't seem to be making progress anymore.  I love the length, but still hungry for more. Hopefully getting back n the boards will give me a boost. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey ladies,

Checking in. I don't know what length I am I know I am past BSL but don't know where MBL is. LOL
How is errbody??


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Sep 10, 2012)

Someone needs to teach me how to make these look nice.
20 days shy of three years


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 10, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> Checking in. I don't know what length I am I know I am past BSL but don't know where MBL is. LOL
> How is errbody??



Still grazing APL after I went and got a good trim. I'll probably be at APL by November or December so my mind is set on making it to BSL next year.

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Sep 22, 2012)

Delete........


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 24, 2012)

Hiya chicas!

I've hit Waist Length!  I think either I've been here for a while and have just been in denial or I had a growth spurt. 

Either way, I'm here, and thus....my challenge is fulfilled! 

So now I'm stepping over to the hip length 2013 challenge.  It's been great marathoning with you ladies. I'm staying subscribed to this thread and will continue cheering y'all from the side lines. I'll post my final pic ASAP.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 25, 2012)

SunnyHoney said:


> Hiya chicas!
> 
> I've hit Waist Length!  I think either I've been here for a while and have just been in denial or I had a growth spurt.
> 
> ...



PICS!!!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok...just got out of the shower and snapped this shot.  It's a rough one, but just to show the length. I don't plan to straighten anymore this year. So this is the only way to check right now. My actual waist is hard to find (still sportin' the baby weight) LOL, but it's there, and I'm finally hitting it.  I'm at almost APL when unstretched.


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 25, 2012)

SunnyHoney said:
			
		

> Ok...just got out of the shower and snapped this shot.  It's a rough one, but just to show the length. I don't plan to straighten anymore this year. So this is the only way to check right now. My actual waist is hard to find (still sportin' the baby weight) LOL, but it's there, and I'm finally hitting it.  I'm at almost APL when unstretched.



Girrrrrllll! I'm loving your hair


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2012)

Gorgeous hair SunnyHoney  Congrats on WL!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful, SunnyHoney! Congrats!!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 24, 2013)

So how is everyone doing? Anyone make waist length?
I made APL in January 2013 but got a trim and had it braided up without checking where I was. I'm still aiming for BSL by the year's end.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 25, 2013)

Meritamen said:


> So how is everyone doing? Anyone make waist length?



Yeah. Uh. What she said.
I'm just here for the pix.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 25, 2013)

Naw, I'm stuck a few inches shy of BSL, won't be making WL this year, unfortunately.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 25, 2013)

Closing in on BSL here too

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Apr 10, 2013)

Yea so I don't think I'm going to make it.



S/N I officially have hairnorexia


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 10, 2013)

Sprinkl3s, I think you can make it.


----------



## My Friend (Apr 11, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> Yeah. Uh. What she said.
> I'm just here for the pix.



MzSwift

You were my hair twin  Now your hair done grown up and down your back.  

Congrats!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 13, 2013)

My Friend

Thanks lady!
How's your hair doing?  Are you gonna be posting the WL pix in June or December?


----------



## Sprinkl3s (May 3, 2013)

Straightened and a much needed trim


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 24, 2013)

What if I got my last relaxer n 2010?


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 27, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> What if I got my last relaxer n 2010?



You can participate if you want. Only 5 more months in the challenge and ppl have disappeared


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm still here. Just nowhere near WL  Had to trim off a few inches but I'm getting back in the right routine again.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Oct 22, 2013)

May be as good as I'm going to get.  Knew I shouldnt have colored my hair. My ends feel fried


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 29, 2013)

Submitting to the fact that I'm a slow grower...just teaching apl good.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Sep 26, 2021)

ladysaraii said:


> I'll be watching the thread.  I'm long term transitioning (13 months post in 2 days) and i'm working my way to WL.  I don't plan on chopping for at least another year


HI. Just reading this old thread, I see you’re still here and would love to know if you made it to waist length by Dec of 2013?


----------

